# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  What are you listening to right now?

## KoryLGriffin

I am listening to Jack Johnson right now...

----------


## GramChop

i just looked at the iPod and the song is called "daddy-o" by joyce cooling.  it's part of my sbh villa chill playlist.

----------


## Voosh

Well, since you asked. 

I'm just getting ready for a busy night. Huge storm rolls in. Another tree fell. Thanfully, not on the power lines, etc. this time. Get rain gear on to check all around the house before trekking out. All's cool. Couldn't get "Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head" out of my mind's ear as I wandered around the house and power lines as it was dumping on me. 

I'll post some cheerier ones later.   :thumb up:

----------


## Peter NJ

Tomorrow People..Ziggy Marley

----------


## Theresa

"Drown in the Now" by Crystal Method with Matisyahu.

Very cool video here if interested:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNeXVSt8E80

(Andynap.....move on to the next post   :Wink:  )

----------


## MIke R

a David Grey mix

----------


## andynap

The Phillies- are you kidding me????????

----------


## KevinS

Amanda Shaw - Blues de la Frontier

----------


## MIke R

Amy Winehouse now

----------


## KevinS

> Amanda Shaw - Blues de la Frontier



Well the fiddle part was good.  I may edit that track.

Change to UB40 - Suspicious Minds

----------


## MotherOcean

Mishka!! I was a little surprised no one here had any opinion either way on his music. I really like each and every CD. Found the music first then found he is one of the children referenced by JB.  Mishka Frith (the Mr. Moon of Chansons Pour Les Petits Enfants fame).
I do remember Jimmy singing this last Nov. and referencing about the reggae singer.

----------


## MIke R

..both PeterNJ and I like Mishka...we talked about it in here a few months ago....good stuff

QUOTE: Found the music first then found he is one of the children referenced by JB. Mishka Frith (the Mr. Moon of Chansons Pour Les Petits Enfants fame).

Interesting condsidering my dog is named after the other character in that song!

----------


## KevinS

During the '99 Le Select Jubilee concert the Children of the Moon were brought on stage to sing with JB.

----------


## andynap

> "Drown in the Now" by Crystal Method with Matisyahu.
> 
> Very cool video here if interested:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNeXVSt8E80
> 
> (Andynap.....move on to the next post   )




And why don't you put some clothes on?  :blush:

----------


## MIke R

Offshore on this very fall like cloudy day listening to James Taylor Radio on Pandora

----------


## andynap

Pandora is good- I like how they tailor the songs to your taste- good or bad. LOL

----------


## CREGGERS

In the car changer right now:

Vampire Weekend: Contra
Jack Johnson To the Sea
Hold Steady: Heaven is Whenever
Warren Zevon bootleg from 1980
Stones: Exile on Main Street remastered
Easy Star All Stars: Dub Side of the Moon

----------


## JEK

> Pandora is good- I like how they tailor the songs to your taste- good or bad. LOL



That is their brand --  personalized radio channel. You are a satisfied customer :)

----------


## GramChop

> Amanda Shaw - Blues de la Frontier



as in amanda amaya shaw...?  from mandeville, louisiana?  she and my youngest daughter were school mates in jr. high.  she is one mean fiddle player.

----------


## KevinS

We've got to be talking about the same woman.   Amanda Shaw Website 

I had some rockin' good times down on the south side of I-10 and US-90 in my younger days. I enjoy a lot of music from LA.  Tonight it's Zachary Richard, with Côte Blanche Bay playing at the moment. You'll find a lot of Aaron Neville and some Neville Brothers on my iPod too.

The BP disaster reminds me of Zachary Richard's Sunset on Louisianne:

Sunset on Louisianne

When I was young and full of dreams,
My whole life in front of me.
But things are not always the way they seem,
Some dreams just don't come true.

My Papad been a trapper living hand to mouth,
But when I made shop foreman, I had it all figured out,
It was the answer for which I prayed
When the industry came to town.

Chorus:
Sunset on Louisianne,
The sun going down on the Promised Land,
Ive given you everything I can,
Ive got nothing left to lose.

Married a girl from Pauché Bride,
Raised a family of Cajun kids,
Nobody did no better than we did,
But things can always change.

My Sister lost her baby premature,
And my Papa got the sickness that got no cure,
And what they told us about it at the plant,
We could not be sure.

Chorus
Bridge:
Smokestacks burning on the river,
From New Orleans to Baton Rouge.
How can I go on believing
When the wont tell me the truth.

I take my grand son fishing down at Camanida Bay,
I hope some of this beauty will last,
But, lord, its changing so damn fast,
Each and every day.

I love the river and I love the swamp,
The snowy egret and the old bull frog,
But theyre harder to find one and all
Since the industry came to town.

----------


## Voosh

I was just hanging out online with some of the (surviving) Motown and later players here in town. New topic was: "What's Your Favorite Bass Line That Starts A Song?" Five pages and going strong. I threw a couple curve balls. Yet, these folks have much better memories, experience and knowledge than I could ever aspire to. Kids, this is what happens when Friday dinner plans get cancelled. Kathy called it a night. I just rambled with some of the best. Just like here. 


BTW. Your favorite bass or drum intros to a tune? Always powerful and memorable. IMHO. 

 :p

----------


## Biscuit

Long Road Out of Eden by the Eagles.

Resisted listening to them for 3O years. Just got tired of the Frey,Henley, Felder narcissism that led to their breaking up.

Was immediately blown away by the title track (any tune that has the lyrics "met the ghost of Ceasar on the Appian Way" has to be classic)and Joe Walsh's number. Nice Frey guitar bit after the title track. Some other typical Eagles tunes, some throw-aways. 

The fact I've been spinning it for about a week says something. Good to have them back even if for a short while.

----------


## Voosh

Ya can't go wrong with Joe Walsh (Amy & Phil - Joe is WB6A**    :Wink:  .)  Frey is a former neighbor that I've met on plane trips before. Honest dude. IMHO.

----------


## Reeda

Xpondential music festival live on 88.5 in Philly or streaming on XPN.org
Edward Sharpe & Magnetic Zero's playing now, Robert Randolph & the Family band later...
http://www.xpn.org/music-artist/xpn-stream

----------


## Reeda

mea culpa.. If you tuned in to this girlfriend singing.  Ice pick in my eye I tell ya!   Robert Randolp up a little later

----------


## Eddie

Last night, it was New York Dolls, which morphed into Johnny Thunders & the Heartbreakers. I was in a maximum RnR mood...

I'm about to do a few processing runs (11 rolls from yesterday's model session) and need to decide on tunes. Probably my girl Susanna, or some Jackson Browne. Can't load film on reels to fast music...

----------


## JEK

I floated in the pool and napped to Buffett. Visions of Ti Punches danced in my head . . .

----------


## Eddie

At the risk of being banned, I really don't get Buffett's popularity.

----------


## JEK

He is perfect for pool floating . . .  nostalgic  . . .  island music . . .  cheeseburgers . . . . coconut telegraph . . . . Autour de Rocher . . .

----------


## Eddie

Hey... I do admire his lifestyle. I also think he's written a handful of good tunes. Generally, I think he's an average songwriter, with a mediocre voice. Nice guy, though...

----------


## JEK

I see him like I see a Marius Burger, not the best , but evocative.

----------


## MIke R

> I see him like I see a Marius Burger, not the best , but evocative.



that is about the most perfect answer to that question as can possibly be

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> I see him like I see a Marius Burger, not the best , but evocative.
> 
> 
> 
> that is about the most perfect answer to that question as can possibly be




Let's talk Dover Sole next . . . .

----------


## Eddie

> I see him like I see a Marius Burger, not the best , but evocative.



OK. I can see that. He just doesn't evoke that in me. I do have about 6 of his albums...

----------


## MIke R

BTW listening to Sinead OConnner

Eddie....JB writes about a lifestyle..a philosophy...an attitude......much of it is related to boaters...therefore boaters are and have been his biggest following...he writes so many lines that most people who work on land wouldnt understand, but boaters would..as one small example, in One Particular Harbor he sings "I used to rule my world from a payphone"....anyone who worked offshore pre cell phone and internet can totally relate to that line.... because when the boats would come in...the line at the pay phones would be astronomical so guys could call their loved ones and manage their "stuff" before they had to go back offshore.....and there are about a hundred more lyrics of his which, which subtle as some are, relate to boaters and island  life ( living there, not vacationing there ), both of which have been a huge part of my life, and which I can totally relate to....

thats the appeal for me


one of the best JB concert moments for me was a show in Mansfield....he came out for an encore.....and this was a particularly out of control parking lot party and show..and he said....."If you are here on vacation let me hear it"..and a small percentage of people shouted and cheered...and he said..."well if you have plans to take in a whale watch or a fishing trip tomorrow...look around, because every Captain and every Mate from every boat is probably here tonight and they are probably the ones who were in our parking lot video earlier".....

----------


## Eddie

He's way too big to just appeal to boaters.

----------


## MIke R

> He's way too big to just appeal to boaters.




I agree.. But I am going back to the original draw...the original fans...the ones who  really got this whole thing going....the one draw that drew  me as a 5 dollar additional charge to get into AstroWorld in Houston to see him...the ones who listened to him pick and strum in Select in the early 80's...it was boaters first..everyone after..which was his plan all along...well actually I think he thought it would be just a boat trash following.....surprise!!!

----------


## JEK

> He's way too big to just appeal to boaters.



 People who want to be boaters and islanders and dopers and drinkers and suntanned.

----------


## Eddie

:p  :p I wanna be those things.

----------


## JEK

> :p  :p I wanna be those things.



Listen to JB and you shall be transported . . .

----------


## CREGGERS

LOL





> I see him like I see a Marius Burger, not the best , but evocative.

----------


## Voosh

Dawg is honked off. Late night runs include a long leash, flashlight and a long range chemical spray since he had TWO encounters of the skunk kind in the last two weeks. Geez, when will he learn? When will I? Heck, it's just noodling in the woods. Wouldn't miss it. 

Playing right now as we head out - "Rambling Man" by Bob Seger.

----------


## Theresa

> Playing right now as we head out - "Rambling Man" by Bob Seger.



Wow.  Excellent.

----------


## KevinS

Suspicious Minds [Suspicious Mix], Fine Young Cannibals.

----------


## MotherOcean

> Originally Posted by eddie
> 
> He's way too big to just appeal to boaters.
> 
> 
> 
>  People who want to be boaters and islanders and dopers and drinkers and suntanned.



Well said!! Given we are landlocked and surrounded by flat land and cornfields here in IL. LOL I envy you water people. With a little luck and 7 more years we will find our way to water.

----------


## Voosh

OK. Cleaning up here. 

Playing right now off of original vinyl (Delmark DS-625) is Luther Allison. "Love Me Momma" and "Why I Love The Blues" reminded of old days (I met Luther once and recorded in same studio.) Wow! Memories. 

"Bus Stop" by Hollies will be next. 

Who knows what else will pop up as I clean up the racks. Spring cleaning, long time coming, is upon me.

Well, after "Bus Stop," I had to play "He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother."  (EPIC PE 32061 - vinyl.) 

Then onto more vinyl albums. 


Patty Smyth (band named Scandal - Columbia PC 39173) 

And, Alabama - "My Home's In Alabama" (off of RCA AHL 1-7170 B) 

TMI? Maybe. We'll discuss it at the "office." D'accord?

----------


## GramChop

in an effort to resurrect this thread....

i'm listening to "God Blessed the Broken Road" by rascal flatts this morning!

----------


## MIke R

just waitin for the last of the passengers to get on board  and I am about to back the boat out of the slip and I have my new favorite summer  song on right now on Pandora up on the bridge

Soul of a Sailor by my man Kenny Chesney

----------


## CREGGERS

listening to a local Philly band called Free Energy. Their debut album (CD) Stuck on Nothing.
Outstanding  :)

----------


## Peter NJ

Weather Channel music..

----------


## CREGGERS

you got the wrong band





> Weather Channel music..

----------


## Voosh

> Weather Channel music..




Remember when "The Weather Channel" had real WX info?

----------


## MIke R

beautiful summer night

so it has to be Coltrane...

and it is

----------


## Voosh

Mike, 

Just plopped in Wes Montgomery's "West Coast Blues."  Solid 50s rambling the CA coasts tune. 

Listening to some live Tab Benoit (good guy,) Ziggy and Young Rascals. Fun.

----------


## MIke R

listening to an incredible version of Grateful Dead's Friend of the Devil by Lyle Lovett on XM

----------


## Voosh

Just found an original tape of the rhythm tracks for "Bernadette." With James Jamerson kicking it out on bass. I'm speechless. A quick call to the original Motown producer confirmed it. House cleaning can be so much fun. 


BTW. Lyle is one heck of a player. I got to see him and Bonnie together on stage one time. WOW!

----------


## GramChop

deanna carter's "that's how you know it's love"....sue me, i'm a hopeless romantic!!!

----------


## sradek

jack emptying the dishwasher and OAR's Crazy Game of Poker

Slow day at the office 

Oh did you NOT mean literally?

----------


## Voosh

There's days and there are _those_ days. It's one of _those_ days. 

I put in The Animals' "We Gotta Get Outta This Place." Kathy came in and hit the stop button and said "Play your favorite inspirational tune." 

I listened and relistened to Ziggy Marley's "Got To Be True To Yourself." Kathy is a genius. 

I, then, played the live version of "Let Love Take Control" by Tab Benoit. 

Day's looking a lot better (thanks to Kathy and music.)

----------


## Voosh

"Takin' Care Of Business" works well, too. 

My wife was raised in Illinois and southern Georgia/northern Florida. She's an accomplished professional. She really wants to throw something at me when I play Gretchen Wilson's "Redneck Woman" for her. Then, she laughs. I love that laugh. 

Gretchen is interesting. Great music. Radical right politics. Loves (and has played with) Heart (Wilson connection?) She abided by the Wilson sister's (Heart) request not to use their songs in political settings. Cool.

----------


## GramChop

a little carla bruni while i do domestic stuff around the house!

----------


## JEK

Floating in the pool listening to iTunes Dinner Party - The Complete Set. Nice and easy.

----------


## Eddie

I'm thinking Carla Bruni, in  your pool...

----------


## JEK

A nice thought. Just switched to French Dinner Party - The Complete Set. She is in that list. I'll dream.

----------


## GramChop

i'd love to be listening to carla bruni in your pool, pops...heck, i'd love to be listening to carla bruni in ANYBODY'S pool about right now....it's hotter than heck down here in the big easy!

----------


## Eddie

I wasn't talking about listening to her in the pool. I was talking about getting her in the pool.

----------


## JEK

We have having a nice day for August. Low humidity mid 80s and blue skies.
Took a nice ride into DC on the Seven and cruised along the Potomac.


    [

----------


## MIke R

A little Dennis Brown up on the bridge.....Keane after that

----------


## Peter NJ

Nice pics JEK..Miker you can nevah go wrong w/D Brown! I got me some Lee Scratch Perry going on in the backround.

----------


## JEK

> A little Dennis Brown up on the bridge.....Keane after that



I thought you drove boats. What are you doing on a bridge that boats go under? I'm confused.

----------


## MIke R

very funny Navy man......LOL

----------


## MIke R

I got me 15 minutes to walk the dog..eat my General Tsaos Chicken and get back to the boat for round three

----------


## amyb

Mike-Today's N Y Times featured General Tsao's with scallops-Long Island style!

----------


## Theresa

Listening to 29 Palms by Robert Plant while sipping rose champagne on the patio.  Tonight is truly a perfect summer night.

----------


## Voosh

Just goofin' with some old stuff. Anyone recognize these? (Quote is from a music site that I posted to minutes ago.) 



*"*Right now on the turntable (all original 45s) -

"Mind Over Matter" Nolan Strong (Fortune 546)

"Love's Gone Bad" Underdogs (V.I.P. 25040)

"The Bounce" Olympics (Tri Disc 106 B)*"*


And... my new avatar on that music site - 



 



Yep. That was me in my "formative" years going to band practice.

----------


## Theresa

Voosh, I love you mon ami, but I believe, after the winter we had here on the east coast, that all references to, and photos of, snow should be off limits for several more months!   :p

----------


## Voosh

That's a maannny years old pic. 

We haven't had a real winter here in southeast Michigan in years. Besides, the SUV or 4WD van work just fine for hauling "stuff." I don't know whatever happened to that sled. 

Oh, heck. Another pic repost. [Me trying to blow away the piddly snow with some hot licks. Wound up using a snow shovel (the one I keep promising to send to Rosita.) Haven't used the snowblower in years.] 



 



 :cool:  


BTW. I'll try to get some pics of me on the beach with a guitar next week.

----------


## Theresa

Next winter, I vow to use your hot licks method of snow removal.  Does bass guitar work as well?  That's all we have around here.

----------


## Voosh

> Next winter, I vow to use your hot licks method of snow removal.  Does bass guitar work as well?  That's all we have around here.




I'm a bass player as is GeorgeDP. I goof around with the guitar sometimes. 

Disclaimer: I really don't play much anymore. Fender gave me some good stuff. I still keep a J-Bass, G-K amp and my trusty old AMPEG B-15 handy. Music is great. Whether ya play or just listen. Very settling. IMHO.

----------


## MIke R

Plundered My Soul....Rolling Stones....


not exactly Sunday morning hangover music...but it is what it is....and I gotta get to work and its helping motivate me


Voosh ... don't listen to Theresa...keep the snow pics coming..I'm starting to get the "itch"

----------


## Eddie

With a marathon darkroom session on the agenda, today's playlist will start with Garland Jeffreys. From there, the printing results will determine where I go next. If I'm getting good results, I'll probably stick to mellower tunes (Jackson Browne, maybe). If I'm struggling, it'll be RnR ( perhaps The Clash). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB9NZkKJoGo

----------


## CREGGERS

The Ike Reilly Assassination, "Hard Luck Stories"

----------


## JEK

Pool. Whisper Angel. Nikki Beach thump thump CD.

----------


## cassidain

Hanging out, listening to Sanseverino, reading Que Ma Joie Demeure (Jean Giono)

----------


## Voosh

Snarf. I'm just putting an original 45 of "Louie, Louie" by the Kingsmen on. With "It's My Party If I Want To Cry" next. 

"It's a beautiful morning," aw dang, clock says 3PM. Well I did get the dog washed (what a trip,) got packed for another trip and still cleaning up after one of the cat's peeing rampage. I'll be back.

----------


## MIke R

Sittin in the harbor catching flounders and listening to Zouk....Kassav to be precise....and a seaplane just landed which strangely enough  looks very similar to you. Know whose

----------


## Voosh

Mike, 

At least you're on the water. I have a day to go before hitting Lake Michigan (no Key West floundering this year - SAD.) Love the lakes. The snow will be soon. Well, not here recently, it's just mucky slush.

----------


## CREGGERS

headed out to see Hubert Sumlin in Bridgewater, NJ

----------


## JoshA

Listening to a slight modification of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick in the Wall" which starts "We don't need no education" with modified lyrics "Hey Ayatollah! Leave those kids alone!"

Story and music video here.

----------


## Biscuit

The Grateful Dead "Not Fade Away" with the great John Cipollina of Quicksilver Messenger Service as special guest on guitar.  Classic!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVbnnkqOxjI

----------


## Grey

Boys of Fall, Kenny Chesney

----------


## JEK

Down To The River To Pray, Alison Krauss + Union Station
Sweetest voice this side of heaven.

----------


## GramChop

> Down To The River To Pray, Alison Krauss + Union Station
> Sweetest voice this side of heaven.



you are SO right about that!

i'm listening to mandy moore's 'amanda leigh' cd...good (semi-new) stuff...very mellow!

----------


## MIke R

right about her voice....nice


Stop For A Minute - Keane
love this song...love these guys

----------


## MIke R

> Boys of Fall, Kenny Chesney



great song

----------


## GramChop

> right about her voice....nice
> 
> 
> Stop For A Minute - Keane
> love this song...love these guys



i concur....one of my favorite current bands!

----------


## MIke R

oh s**t...what do we do now??..we ve agreed on an artist....

*looking up to see if the sky is falling*

----------


## JEK

> oh s**t...what do we do now??..we ve agreed on an artist....
> 
> *looking up to see if the sky is falling*



Wait for the AndyBomb to drop . . .

----------


## CREGGERS

pop schlock Country






> Originally Posted by Grey
> 
> Boys of Fall, Kenny Chesney
> 
> 
> 
> great song

----------


## MIke R

> pop schlock Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I know.....and I'm a sucker for it....great lyrics in that song....

----------


## GramChop

> oh s**t...what do we do now??..we ve agreed on an artist....
> 
> *looking up to see if the sky is falling*



you are a funny one this morning, mon ami!!!

----------


## MIke R

I'm in a good mood...I'm not on til tonight...and I am going to the beach just as soon as I get this book order done and if this site's hooligans stop distracting me I might actually get it done by 10 oclock...LOL

----------


## Peter NJ

KLASS 92.9 FM..Radio Anguilla

----------


## JoshA

> Listening to a slight modification of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick in the Wall" which starts "We don't need no education" with modified lyrics "Hey Ayatollah! Leave those kids alone!"
> 
> Story and music video here.




August 10, 2010
Waters Says Band Can Rewrite 'The Wall' as Anthem
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

Filed at 7:55 p.m. ET

NEW YORK (AP) -- Roger Waters has no qualms about giving a Canadian band permission to tinker with the Pink Floyd classic ''Another Brick in the Wall'' for use as an anthem for young Iranians.

Toronto-based band Blurred Vision, fronted by two exiled Iranian brothers, has reworked the lyrics to express the resentment felt by young Iranians toward their government. One well-known verse was changed to ''Hey, Ayatollah, leave those kids alone!''

Waters says he encourages artists to use the song to resist all forms of oppression. He says he sees the band as playing a vital part in ''the resistance to a regime that is both repressive and brutal.''

----------


## Ross&Delaine

We are jazz fans... tonight we started with   Jackiem Joyner "Dance with me" "Lost in the groove" Dan Kusz.."Sailing" by Patrick Yandall.. Love's Taken Over by Nate Harism... Spencer Day "Till you come to me"...and for the nitecap Marvin Gaye "Let's get it on"  It was a good night.

----------


## GramChop

> We are jazz fans... tonight we started with   Jackiem Joyner "Dance with me" "Lost in the groove" Dan Kusz.."Sailing" by Patrick Yandall.. Love's Taken Over by Nate Harism... Spencer Day "Till you come to me"...*and for the nitecap Marvin Gaye "Let's get it on"  It was a good night*.




so.......did you "nap"?

----------


## Ross&Delaine

> Originally Posted by DELAINEANDROSS
> 
> We are jazz fans... tonight we started with   Jackiem Joyner "Dance with me" "Lost in the groove" Dan Kusz.."Sailing" by Patrick Yandall.. Love's Taken Over by Nate Harism... Spencer Day "Till you come to me"...*and for the nitecap Marvin Gaye "Let's get it on"  It was a good night*.
> 
> 
> 
> Never been a kiss and teller.. prefer to tell a story and let the reader reach the conclusion
> so.......did you "nap"?

----------


## GramChop

conclusion reached!!!!    good night!   :cool:

----------


## GramChop

"the last waltz".  i taped it on MGM tonight.  i hear those waltz notes from the old wurlitzer at the beginning of the show and i start to well up.......thanks phil!

----------


## KevinS

Les Baleines - Alerte 2B

----------


## GramChop

????

----------


## KevinS

Missy,

Alerte 2B is a defunct St Barth band that included the Lédée twins (Henri and Leon, original owners of Le Grain de Sel), Marcello Limodin (onetime chef at K'fé Massaï), and Jean-Jacques Kraif.  

JB liked their music enough to do his own version of their original song "Autour du Rocher".

The band broke up 7-8 years ago.  They put out two CDs on-island, which I doubt can be found any longer.  

Les Baleines has nothing to do with La Baleine, 'cept they both refer to whales.  Alerte 2B is, I think, a defunct French hurricane alert level.

----------


## GramChop

so....do you have a cd or is it downloadable from the internet?

----------


## KevinS

CD only, Lambikins, but I can hook you up.

----------


## GramChop

could ya?  would ya?  how 'bout bringing it to dc in sept?

----------


## cassidain

> We are jazz fans... tonight we started with   Jackiem Joyner "Dance with me" "Lost in the groove" Dan Kusz.."Sailing" by Patrick Yandall.. Love's Taken Over by Nate Harism... Spencer Day "Till you come to me"...and for the nitecap Marvin Gaye "Let's get it on"  It was a good night.



As someone who listens to jazz quasiment constamment, and who appreciates mainstream, cool, bebop, hard bop, gypsy, ragtime, dixieland, latin, swing, West Coast, etc. Virtually anything but rock-jazz and so-called smooth jazz. I just wish "smooth jazz" listeners wouldn't refer to their brand of music generically as "jazz". It drives the rest of us jazz fans crazy since to us it's elevator music. This isn't a put-down, it's just a labeling thing.

----------


## amyb

I too get FERKLEMPT whenever I hear the opening notes PLINK PLINK and know that THE LAST WALTZ is coming on-what a great farewell that was!!

----------


## CREGGERS

I never realized that, and I thought Jimmy actually wrote an interesting decent song, I should have known better. Jimmy hasn't written anything worthwhile in many years. Too busy selling frozen shrimp and buying hotels I guess.





> JB liked their music enough to do his own version of their original song "Autour du Rocher".

----------


## KevinS

Check the credits on JB's CD.  You'll see the names that I mentioned.

----------


## CREGGERS

I did, I was suprised and I also noticed JB added himself to the songwriting credits.
I'd love to hear the original version.





> Check the credits on JB's CD.  You'll see the names that I mentioned.

----------


## KevinS

> I did, I was suprised and I also noticed JB added himself to the songwriting credits.



It's legit.  The original was in French. Jimmy redid the lyrics in English.  It's a very different song.

----------


## MIke R

very different

----------


## Theresa

Are there any other Black Keys fans in here?

This video is absolutely hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc

----------


## KoryLGriffin

I am listening to Nora Jones now...honolulu hawaii

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I too get FERKLEMPT whenever I hear the opening notes PLINK PLINK and know that THE LAST WALTZ is coming on-what a great farewell that was!!



I thought it was "verklempt"?!??  But what do I know, I learned all my Yiddish from Howard Stern!

----------


## Voosh

Nostalgia. From when I was in junior high (yeah, many folks call it middle school these days.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpAcQrt8-SE 


Doo-lang. Doo-lang. Words to live by. IMHO. 


(I was playing electric bass guitar by then. I marvelled at the tone and "thump" on some of those songs. Some Motown folks explained to me that it was played on an upright "big" bass. I never got the hang of playing a "doghouse." Even with rockabilly. No complaints. I just enjoy what I can't play. So much to listen to and learn. Not a bad cruise.) 


Geez. I have the original of this one - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlOBMC1RLw0

----------


## MIke R

On the ride to the Cape today I listened to, among other things, The Beatles "Think For Yourself" - which I believe was the first time a fuzz box was used for the bass guitar in a rock song...from there I went to Norwegian Wood which was probably the first mainstream rock song to incorporate a sitar....

good ride down

----------


## Voosh

Mike, 

I did update my post above. 

First sound of "fuzz" for me was Link Wray's "Rumble." Was a mystery for us kids how he got that sound. Then we learnt that he poked holes in his amp speaker. We weren't going there (Our folks already said they paid out too much for our "toys.") 


There are a number of great "fuzz guitar" tunes since then. The Stone's "Satisfaction" made it truly a staple of most guitar players. 

I still have a working Gibson fuzz from the 60s that amazes the digital "know hows." I still have a custom built reverb and preamp that Craig Anderton designed and I built for myself. He approves.

----------


## Voosh

And, for bass players -   


*"* In 1960 Grady Martin, a longtime Nashville session picker, was recording a 6 string bass part for the Marty Robbins hit Don't Worry.  A faulty mixing board caused the bass to become fuzzy.  Really fuzzy in fact.  Having a good ear and an open mind they made the decision to keep the fuzz.  The song reached #1 one on the country charts and #3 on the pop charts and fuzz was to stay around for good.*"*

----------


## amyb

Read yesterday that Steve Martin is offering a $50K prize for a 5 string bsnjo or blue grass artist/group. He calls it a mini MacArthur award.

----------


## Voosh

Don't know what this portends for the weekend. I'm bringing out the tie-dyed t-shirt, granny glasses and beads. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbcMX...eature=related

----------


## KoryLGriffin

All Summer long

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA

----------


## RichBouker

I never heard of the Black Keys,  but I checked the link and watched some of the other videos.  Now I'm a fan...

----------


## Peter NJ

listening to a wicked Soca Jam on Klass FM 92.9 
Anguilla Radio.

----------


## MIke R

so am I

----------


## Peter NJ

its the real deal.

----------


## MIke R

yeah...it is....its been good

I put it on when you posted it...nice

----------


## Peter NJ

love de sugahh band!!!

----------


## MIke R

yep

----------


## Peter NJ

another wicked jam as we talk..

----------


## Theresa

> I never heard of the Black Keys,  but I checked the link and watched some of the other videos.  Now I'm a fan...



Rich, I became a fast fan too.  I have 3 CDs and I enjoy them all:  Chulahoma, Thickfreakness, and Brothers.  Check out the extended version of "Howlin' For You."

----------


## KevinS

Steve Goodman.  You're The Girl I Love. The version on the Live Wire CD.  Nothing on YouTube compares.

----------


## Peter NJ

LOL....its not Soca all the time...they do have very local news and lots of gossup...never heard them read the obits before..lol..it gets very emotional during election time..you have to hit Soca time with some luck..stick with it..

----------


## Peter NJ

Soca time now!! 8 46 pm our time!

----------


## Peter NJ

http://www.klass929.com/home.htm

----------


## Peter NJ

in the mid to late 90's I had a cottage in Sandy Ground..loved being there for election time..the Parties would march all over the island just like Carnaval..groups of people behind a truck with a guy in the back with a mega phone shouting his promises..very passionate people..

----------


## MIke R

watching Notre Dame/Michigan State

much rather listen to some Soca than the talking heads announcers

----------


## Peter NJ

its always Soca time!!

----------


## MIke R

works for me

----------


## MIke R

> We are doing both! 8:17 until halftime.




great game...#56 for MSU ( the long snapper ) is a kid who played basketball for me in Colorado....great kid

----------


## Rosemary

We are cheering for both teams. Go your guy and all the best to the new Notre Dame coach.

----------


## Rosemary

And go "The Tree" ... "The Boot"... We would hear the megaphone broadcasts in Crocus Bay and beyond. These elections are taken very seriously.

----------


## Peter NJ

I miss the old Roys in Crocus..im guessing you have Snorkled at Little Bay??

----------


## Voosh

Maybe a dumb question. I can't get Anguilla through Winamp. St. Barths radio is loud and clear. ?

----------


## Rosemary

Yes. The afternoon light shining through the most beautiful water in world is beautiful.

----------


## Peter NJ

Thank you..without a doubt the clearest water in the Carib..and its a fish nursery to boot..






> Yes. The afternoon light shining through the most beautiful water in world is beautiful.

----------


## Peter NJ

wish I could help Voosh..Whats winamp??






> Maybe a dumb question. I can't get Anguilla through Winamp. St. Barths radio is loud and clear. ?

----------


## Voosh

> And, for bass players -   
> 
> 
> *"* In 1960 Grady Martin, a longtime Nashville session picker, was recording a 6 string bass part for the Marty Robbins hit Don't Worry.  A faulty mixing board caused the bass to become fuzzy.  Really fuzzy in fact.  Having a good ear and an open mind they made the decision to keep the fuzz.  The song reached #1 one on the country charts and #3 on the pop charts and fuzz was to stay around for good.*"*





FWIW. I believe this is the original. Listen for the "fuzz bass" about halfway through. (1961) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVTKeVhN1Bc (This link got lost in my post. Hope it's here again. (1:26 into the track. And at the end.))


Anybody remember "A White Sport Coat And Pink Carnation?" 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8MnvyAi6I

----------


## MIke R

> Anybody remember "A White Sport Coat And Pink Carnation?" 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8MnvyAi6I





pink carnation????>.since when????

----------


## Voosh

:)

----------


## GramChop

marty robbins sang "white sports coat and a pink carnation".

----------


## Peter NJ

www.realnegril.com 
click on live webcast..watch the sun go down w/great Reggae tunes in the backround..

----------


## Rosemary

Very nice! Liked the horses on the beach, and was that a little bit of green in that sunset?

----------


## Theresa

I'm listening to Just Breathe by Pearl Jam.  Beautiful lyrics, and very meaningful "here" after the events of this summer.

----------


## KoryLGriffin

I am listening to the Red Hot Chili Peppers....

They Rule!!!

----------


## GramChop

you mentioning RHCP made me run to my iPod and find "road trippin'".  i found it and it is now blaring as i clean house!!

thanks, kory!

----------


## Voosh

I like this version. (Sorrrry to someone that I sent a "raw" tape version to. Peace.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKV-yCldnVo 


Those bike pics are OK. I just prefer this, these days -   :cool:  



 





 :cool:   :cool:  



Yep. There was Motown, And just down the street was the rest of us. Special times. (We were all friends.)

----------


## Rosemary

Thin Lizzie. The Boys Are Back In Town.

----------


## Voosh

> Thin Lizzie. The Boys Are Back In Town.




Love that one. We had a dive in the upper peninsula where they always played that on the jukebox when we rolled in on our hawgs. Ahhhh. Memories. Owner also bought the first round. Guess we lower peninsula folks were OK with the northerners.

----------


## Voosh

Since I've been rebuilding/reconfiguring "stuff" here, I've gotten some great suggestions for online sources. Example: 

http://www.live365.com/index.live  Yeah. The ads can be annoying. If I paid for unlimited access on all these sites I would starve and never get back to SBH. It all works out and balances. IMHO. 


(Oh, OK. Nobody bit on that oldie that the precursors to The Who released under a different title and took credit. I try to give credit where credit is due. I asked last night about that tune - Voila 

*"*Both tracks were recorded at United Sound in Detroit with the Royal Playboys as the backing band.

US issue = Big Top 3161 (Oct. 1963)
UK = London HL 9809
Australia = London HL 2151
Canada = Quality 1576x
Germany = Heliodor 453 142*"*) 

Stunning. I got the response very quickly. WOW!

----------


## Voosh

Friend in GB sent me this link recently. 

I junked all the old gear a while back. My bad. Eddie got a cam and some film out of it, my pleasure and privilege. 

I'm gonna work on restoring some of these music gems. (Yes, yes. I have the latest, greatest software and hardware to do it. My heart ain't been there. Gawd. I let deadlines pile up and then have to plough through them. I will and do.) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL9jcfI42tE 



I like sunrises on St. Barth. Simple goal to keep in mind. IMHO. 

(1:30 through 1:46 on that cut.)

----------


## Voosh

Some friends that dug through and... 

Sorry, I'm a sucker for an Italian drummer that sings. Well, there's that east side kid that bangs the Vox pretty well, and, of course, solid bar bass. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8

----------


## GramChop

on my drive yesterday i plugged james taylor/carole king at the troubadour into my cd player.  i've watched the dvd many, many times (merci, earl) and the cd has all the same great songs!

----------


## Voosh

"All Summer Long?" Yep. 

I believe my friend Carol Kaye did the bass on this one. 


- Carol Kaye (born March 24, 1935) is an American musician, best known as one of the most prolific and widely heard bass guitarists in history, playing on an estimated 10,000 recording sessions in a 55 year career.[1]

As a session musician, Kaye was the bassist on many Phil Spector and Brian Wilson productions in the 1960s and 1970s. She played guitar on Ritchie Valens' "La Bamba" and is credited with the bass tracks on several Simon & Garfunkel hits and many film scores by Quincy Jones and Lalo Schifrin. Among her most often cited work Kaye anchored the Beach Boys' album Pet Sounds.  - 


OK, here we go - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jtThSIv26Q 



(And - NO! I won't go into the Motown controversy. Carol plays - super well.)

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AugFirVobQ 

I'm dusting out some 45s. Kathy is saying I should call it a night. Wait. Wait. I found an original "The Bounce" by the Olympics; "What A Guy" by "The Raindrops" and "She Ain't Lovin' You" by "The Distant Cousins" (No not some 2Pac or T9 stuff.) All original 45s. Yeehaw. 



And some friends keepin' the candles lit. IMHO - gotta do it. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqC3gOh2FnM 


I love this song (and, don't ask me about "aircraft aluminum" and the cop that just said "Roll on boys." He joined us for a hefty Finnish breakfast that morning. Friends.) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I

----------


## Peter NJ

Anguilla Massive!

----------


## KevinS

Painted Lights.  

Local music, unsigned but on MySpace.  Check 'em out.  Their new bass player was the bartender at my local earlier tonight.

Painted Lights

----------


## Peter NJ

They're good!

----------


## Voosh

> Anguilla Massive!




I hate using Windoze Player. It's sounding GOOOOD. Yep. 

I have filed a big ass complaint with the WinAmp folks for the "sync problems" that happen when I listen to 92. In the meantime, I just enjoy. Yep.

----------


## KevinS

> They're good!



Peter,

Whenever possible I support local bands.  I don't go out to clubs any more, so I gotta find 'em where I can.  This band has potential.  I'll repost when they have some cuts with their new (bartender) bass player.

Going forward, I may soon have live music 1.5 miles from my house.  Sadly, it will be restricted to Irish music.  Love the Irish music, wish I had some variety.

----------


## MIke R

> Sadly, it will be restricted to Irish music.  Love the Irish music, wish I had some variety.




bring in a little DropKick Murphys to that Irish venue...


that Painted Lights band is good...they were in PTown playing this summer

----------


## Dennis

Kid Rock.

----------


## sradek

Only if its his redux of Sweet Home

----------


## Dennis

Live Trucker.

----------


## Voosh

What am I listening to right now? See PeterNJ's post about live from Montego tonight. I'm smilin'. Haven't rewired this computer into the sound system yet. Kathy keeps sneaking a "sound peek" on the headphones and screen. Yah.

----------


## Peter NJ

glad you are digging it V..you can sign up to the website and they will send you email alerts on all live events..this show happens every Sat night ar Sea Star in Negril..the internet sure has changed everyting

----------


## Voosh

I can't sign up for more email stuff. I'm swamped most days. I trust that folks in the know will pass on the word on when sumtin' tasty is happening. Thnx.

----------


## Theresa

Band of Skulls - Patterns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QnjsHEvaaI

----------


## MIke R

on the 4 hour ride home, I listened to

Dan Fogelberg mix
Diana Krall mix
Hall and Oats "Abandoned Lunchonette" album
James Taylor mix

----------


## amyb

Just finished watching an old Labor Day Jimmy B and the Coralreefer band at Wrigley for their concert for New Orleans and the Gulf States-WHEW! What energy. Just great. A

----------


## Rosemary

Nice, Theresa!
Abandoned Luncheonette - "Were you ever so in love you couldn't wait to get to sleep and dream..." I love that song. 
We just heard Drive South and Buffalo River Home by John Hyatt.

----------


## MIke R

> Abandoned Luncheonette - "Were you ever so in love you couldn't wait to get to sleep and dream..." I love that song.



one of the all time great albums....before they poofed their hair and did the MTV sell out....and one I still listen to in its entirety with regularity

----------


## Voosh

> Band of Skulls - Patterns
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QnjsHEvaaI




Excellent choice. IMHO. They do kick. 



Also, anybody remember the VW commercial (2000 JETTA) done by Master Cylinder ("Jung At Heart") and filmed in NOLA, as I recall. No. Don't search YouTube for "Master Cylinder." You'll get a lot of vids on fixing car and bike brakes (here's - crappy original, updated version with better sound, long version and a newbie VW one) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcDZgoZlNHk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gz3PzetrwY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x2t92KgsAQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqO3L8-jLwE 

Hope not to bore. I happen to like the tune and the new version. 



Now, for Mokes (bring on the vids folks) - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkoRCZGM5KM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFZ_ra3cbw8 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jToGygB1VE

----------


## Rosemary

The poofing was a problem. What were they thinking? I listen to Pretzel Logic all the way through, still. Any Major Dude and all the rest. Doctor Wu -thank you Steely Dan.

----------


## MIke R

love Steely Dan...Gaucho is my favorite album

My Old School would make my top 20 favorite songs

----------


## Rosemary

Charlemagne and My Old School.

----------


## MIke R

Donald Fagen has done some really good stuff on his own as well

----------


## Voosh

*"* Doctor Wu -thank you Steely Dan *"*  and ALL. 


Serious song to consider. IMHO (Having lived in Miami, too long.) I like. "red tide" tune works well too.  


"All that night we sang that stupid song..." 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ATPFtDWW_k 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0wGO3c2T8 

Yep. All the best to y'all. Ya take care of family and friends. ALWAYS. IMHO.

----------


## Rosemary

"Can you hear me, Doctor..." I love every single note.

----------


## Rosemary

Finally, right before bed - what is the Carole King song that ends with ...summer is over. But the music keeps playing and won't let the world get me down... Sweet dreams to all.

----------


## Voosh

... 




 


C'est Ok, methinks. Bien.

----------


## Theresa

Holy Diver by Dio.  I can't believe he died this summer.  RIP.

----------


## Voosh

:cool:   :Frown:  


And a great tune tune done by the next generation. IMHO. 



http://www.last.fm/music/The+Beatles...+1-P_ifI-5rMdY

----------


## Rosemary

Yes. "But the music keeps playing and won't let the world let me down..." BEAUTIFUL!!!

----------


## Rosemary

Just listened to "I Will"  Beautiful. Thank you.

----------


## Voosh

Kinda of a monday morning feel, sometimes - 


http://www.last.fm/music/The+Beatles...+1-yRv34Cat3Vw

----------


## MIke R

I am in the bookstore instead of fishing today....first time since June :-(((

I am playing depressed music today

----------


## Voosh

:thumbdown:  

Climb a tree or hill. Get's the breeze in your face - AND then - Looks like another great week.

----------


## Rosemary

Listen to "Simple Gifts"

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXjm8pZMws 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2I4VWiDFmo 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdiWEmTpwCY 



Retro night.

----------


## Voosh

> Listen to "Simple Gifts"




Which version? By who? I have Jewel's on right now.

----------


## Rosemary

Sorry to have been so vague! Among others, Marilyn Hornes version of Aaron Copelands adaptation of the original Shaker composition. 
"It's a gift to be simple, it's a gift to be..."
I think it is my favorite song, for the moment.
Hope you like it.

----------


## Voosh

Powerful. Great. Thnx. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoHoupIi3ik&ob=av2e

----------


## GramChop

michael franti and spearhead...!  google him!

----------


## Rosemary

I am happy you liked it. And I look forward to the happy day I know how to post these wonderful things. I have a call to adult ed in our little town. The history of the song on Wikipedia is interesting. There are a million versions of this beautiful song. What a gift.

----------


## Voosh

Thnx Missy. 

Just listening. First one is cool. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs 



IMHO, "the more I see, the less I know" 



More - 

*"*He was adopted by Carole Wisti and Charles Franti, a Finnish American couple in Oakland, who had three biological children and one other adopted African American son.[2]  Charles Franti was a professor in the department of epidemiology and preventive medicine of the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine*"* 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CszG_bR35Mw 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01FE9cPXE3M



Good stuff. 

[Another Voosh disclaimer: I carry a gun sometimes. I carry a guitar sometimes. I prefer my guitar. IMHO.]

----------


## GramChop

The Sound of Sunshine! 

listen to the words!....

----------


## Voosh

Mike, this one's for you - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUbntU2N7xY

----------


## Voosh

> The Sound of Sunshine! 
> 
> listen to the words!....




Yep, I like happy endings with the sun rising and a new day to follow. 

Thnx, 

V.

----------


## Rosemary

This had made my day! Love the words. Love the smiles.

----------


## Voosh

Open night jams always get someone wanting to do Chuck Berry. No p'blm. I just insist that we also do - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHEd5P39Yoo 


The sentimental one I am. Doing "Johnny B. Goode," "Carol" and "Maybellene" is cool. But... I happen to like this one. So have some friends that I sat in with.

----------


## Rosemary

Rhett Akins.  That Ain't My Truck.

----------


## Voosh

Ouch. That's a tough tune. I like it. 

My biggest hassle these days is Kathy saying I should get a haircut (yes, it's gotten really long) before we hit the road to TX with "that dawg" so I don't look like one of those old hippies. Guess I'll just look like some aging banker. I don't care. Cruising highways and byways with her and dawg always works. IMHO. 


Friends - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3859DZdGlz8

----------


## CREGGERS

Franti is the bomb  !   If any of you have the chance to see him live do it.





> michael franti and spearhead...!  google him!

----------


## Grey

Boy, it's been some time since I heard that one.  What ever happened to him?

----------


## JEK

Just listened to Boney M. "Rivers of Babylon".

----------


## Rosemary

Rivers of Babylon was just on the radio in the car. Have a good drive to Texas, Voosh.

----------


## MIke R

> My biggest hassle these days is Kathy saying I should get a haircut (yes, it's gotten really long) before we hit the road to TX with "that dawg" so I don't look like one of those old hippies. Guess I'll just look like some aging banker. I don't care. Cruising highways and byways with her and dawg always works. IMHO.




dont forget your passport

----------


## Rosemary

"Wonderful wonderful Copenhagen.
friendly old girl of a town..."
Thank you Danny Kaye.

----------


## MotherOcean

> Franti is the bomb  !   If any of you have the chance to see him live do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by gramchop
> ...



I have some catching up to do on Itunes. 

I have dug up and been listening to Tommy James and the Shondells. Crystal Blue Persuasion is just one of those feel good songs for me.

----------


## MIke R

so is Sweet Sherry Wine

----------


## Voosh

"Hanky Panky" Becuz - We were playing a "yard" party. Request came through. Lead singer didn't know the words (Duh?) I ran them off for him. He looked at me and said - "Just do it." One of my embarrasing moments. Yeah. Got through it. 

It's still a dance kicker with other tunes blended in around it. No. I don't sing lead. Vocal backup is just fine for me. Well, except for a few tunes. What a long strange trip it's been. Yep. Nice.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Hanky Panky..your basic three chord C-F-G song...LOL..but yeah its good

Crimson and Clover too....

----------


## MotherOcean

> so is Sweet Sherry Wine



You like Sherry how bout Cherry. :)

Come on everyone we gotta get together now
Oh yeah, love's the only thing that matters anyhow
And the beauty of life can only survive
If we love one another
Oh yeah yesterday my friends were marching out to war
Oh yeah listen now we ain't a marching anymore
No we ain't gonna fight
Only God has the right
To decide who's to live and die
He gave us sweet cherry wine
so very fine
Drink it right down, pass it all around
So stimulating, so intoxicating
Sweet cherry wine
To open your mind
And everybody's gonna feel so fine
Drinking sweet cherry wine
Yes they will

Watch the mountain turn
To dust and glow away
Oh Lord, you know there's got to be a better way
And the old masquerade is a no soul parade
Marchin' through the ruins of time
To save us He gave us sweet cherry wine

Sweet cherry wine, so very fine
Drink it right down
Pass it all around
So stimulating, so intoxicating
Sweet cherry wine
Drink it with your brother
Trust in one another, yeah, yeah
He gave us sweet cherry wine
Sweet cherry wine
Drink it right down
Pass it all around
People don't you know the cup is running over

YES, they really did put out some great hits didn't they. If only life could be lived this way. Pass it all around.

----------


## andynap

> yeah Hanky Panky..your basic three chord C-F-G song...LOL..but yeah its good
> 
> ....




I don't know why I looked at this thread-  but C F G song?? And that would be??? Maybe C A D G?

----------


## MIke R

nope - just picked up the guitar and ran through the progression to be sure...no A..simple CFG

----------


## MIke R

LOL..yeah that too...good God for 35 years I thought it was Sherry....LMAO

----------


## andynap

> nope - just picked up the guitar and ran through the progression to be sure...no A..simple CFG




Well C F G sure is simple-

----------


## MIke R

yep

----------


## MIke R

kind of song you can play drunk...LOL

----------


## MIke R

> One of These Days by Neil Young
> Fountain of Sorrow by Jackson Brown




two great songs indeed

----------


## MIke R

what song?

JB's "Lets Get Drunk and Screw"

----------


## KevinS

Rosemary,  

If there was a song it could just have well have been Yo Ho Ho And A Bottle of Rhum Vanille.  And a cigar.

----------


## Voosh

I can't post original and stage charts. I respect the rules. Here's a good one. 



#----------------------------------PLEASE NOTE--------------------------------#
#This file is the author's own work and represents their interpretation of the#
#song. You may only use this file for private study, scholarship, or research.#
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------#
				"Sherry"
			       (B. Gaudio)

Intro:

	 C       Am        Dm      G		[2X]
	 v   v   v   v     v   v   v   v
	-----------------|-----------------|
	-----------------|-----------------|
	-----------------|-----------------|
	-2-----2---------|-3-----3-5-5-3-3-|
	-3-----3-3-----3-|-5-----5-7-7-5-5-|
	---------5-----5-|-----------------|

	C   Am  Dm         G
	Sherry,    Sherry baby
	C   Am  Dm         G
	Sherry,    Sherry baby

Verse 1:

	 C   Am   Dm    G    C Am  Dm      G
	She - E - E-E-E-E-ry baby (Sherry baby)
	 C   Am   Dm            G          C
	She - e - rry, can you come out tonight
	(C)     Am    Dm          G
	(Come, come, come out tonight)
	 C   Am   Dm    G    C Am  Dm      G
	She - E - E-E-E-E-ry baby (Sherry baby)
	 C   Am   Dm            G          C     Eb F C [N.C.]
	She - e - rry, can you come out tonight

Chorus 1:

	               E7
	Why don't you come out (come out) to my twist party
	 A7
	(Come out) Where the bright moon shines
	 D7
	(Come out) We'll dance the night away
	 G7 [N.C.]
	     I'm gonna make-a you mi-yi-yi-yine

Verse 2:

	She - E - E-E-E-E-ry baby (Sherry baby)
	She - e - rry, can you come out tonight
	(Come, come, come out tonight) [2X]
	You-oo-ooh better ask your mama (Sherry baby)
	Tell her everything is all right

Chorus 2:

	Why don't you come out (come out) with your red dress on
	(Come out) Mmm, you look so fine
	(Come out) Move it nice and easy
	Girl, you make me lose my mind

Coda:

	She - E - E-E-E-E-ry baby (Sherry baby)
	She - e - rry, can you come out tonight
	(Come, come, come out tonight) [repeat to fade]


-- another ace 60's tab from Andrew Rogers 


Enjoy.   :cool:

----------


## Voosh

And for sea barnacles - 

Drunken Sailor
Traditional


Em
What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
D
What shall we do with the drunken sailor?
Em
What shall we do with the drunken sailor?

chorus:
Em  D         Em
Ear-ly in the morning
Em
Hooray, and up she rises
D
Hooray, and up she rises
Em
Hooray, and up she rises
Em  D         Em
Ear-ly in the morning


*****each line is sung 3 times then has the chorus sung after****
2.  Put him in the long boat 'til he's sober
3.  Pull out the plug and wet him all over
4.  Put him in the bilge and make him drink it
5.  Put him in a leaky boat and make him bale her
6.  Tie him to the scuppers with the hose pipe on him
7.  Shave his belly with a rusty razor
8.  Tie him to the topmast while she's yardarm under
9.  Heave him by the leg in a runnin' bowline
10. Keel haul him 'til he's sober
11. That's what we do with the drunken sailor!

----------


## MIke R

yep...Sherry is where it all started for them..followed by Big Girls Dont Cry....and they never looked back from there

----------


## andynap

> C Am Dm G



Like I said-

----------


## Voosh

I always trust your judgement and analysis. Yep. 

The old 1 - 6m - 2m -5(7th) progression. Also known, years ago, as "We want cantor." I don't know why it was named that "back in the days." I still use that book from 1952 to refresh my musical background.(And yes, those are my scribblings on the top lines as I was finding my way on the frets.)

----------


## amyb

Isn't there a song in GREASE that lays out these basic guitar chords?

----------


## Voosh

Our roadtrip had me listening, and some playing, in Alabama and Texas. Yes, we diddled some country. But, it was back to roots with Little Walter (my knowledge was courtesy of Paul Butterfield some years ago) and T-Bone Walker (I actually got an 18th (by my count) version of "Stormy Monday" (with horns!) under my belt.) 

I am rusty in the playing department. Folks were forgiving. Niiiiiice trip.

----------


## Voosh

"Super Session." A great album, indeed. Bloomfield was a genius. One reason, that as soon as I scraped up enough dough, I got a Telecaster. 

As for "Season Of The Witch," my introduction to that great Donovan tune was via Brian Auger and Trinity with Julie Driscoll on vocals. CLASSIC. IMHO. 

ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Season_...tch_%28song%29

----------


## Voosh

That must have been one of those super moments in life. Get your gumption up and get backstage and have an icon call you in by first name. Oh Yeah! 

I never got to meet Bloomfield. I had some chats with Paul Butterfield (another too early R.I.P.) when Buzzy Feiten was doing lead guitar. PB was always so complimentary of MB, even though he was pissed that they parted and MB went on to other, bigger, things. 

I am a huge fan of Butterfield's (and MB's) early stuff. I would've never discovered all those other blues influences that shaped much of music without Paul's chats.

----------


## Rosemary

Music, Mr. Voosh. How lucky are we all?

----------


## Rosemary

Could I ever read anything all the way through?  I am sorry.  What were Paul's chats, please.

----------


## Voosh

MB - 




 


It's a miracle nobody tripped and died stumbling over the cords. Crappy lifestyle and decisions cut short his life. IMHO. Still, a genius that should always be remembered. 

As for Telecaster. As a young fool, I sold my first one. The Fender folks provided a custom one that I still pick up every few years. They did that knowing that my guitar chops are sub-average and my Jazz basses were what I really dug into. What a long strage trip it's been. No regrets.

----------


## Voosh

> Could I ever read anything all the way through?  I am sorry.  What were Paul's chats, please.




Just hangin' out. I can't remember all the words. Really. It was just music, Chicago memories - just chat stuff. Some friendly times with no hoopla. Just like being on SBH.

----------


## Rosemary

Nothing nicer.

----------


## Voosh

Yep. We did a road trip. No big rig. Small mini-van that the pup enjoyed. 

I got my a*s kicked with some music folks in TX. Cool. Family does give good advice. 

Here, I just plopped in "Six Days On The Road" by Taj Mahal. Great "reinterp" of a clasic road song. 

I have all the original "Guitar Player" CDs via Rhino. Some great tunes. IMHO. 

And yes, I'm ready for more miles on the road. I like it. Kathy says - Let's just do 250 miles to our closest hideout. Aw, what the heck, engine oil will only be warming up. 

Other stuff on CD - Beck's Bolero, "Scratchy" by Travis Wommack, lots of Mayall and other gems.

----------


## Voosh

GEEZ. Perfect day and wonderfull all around. 

So, I plop in Chamber Brothers "Time." 

Go figure. I can't.

----------


## Rosemary

I just printed the picture of the late great Michael Bloomfield and put it where we can see him. Thank you so much.  "When I look out my window, what do you think I see...?"

----------


## MIke R

Al Kooper...Steven Stills...

Chambers bros...Time, the long version, takes me right back to a high school dance

----------


## Rosemary

The power is remarkable, non? "Well I ride on the mail train,  can't buy me no thrill..." I am not at the high school dance, but playing tennis with a boy I am too shy to talk to.  That being said, how in the world did we ever end up playing tennis? I need to think about this.

----------


## Voosh

Saw Al Kooper and chatted a few years ago. I hate being a name dropper ... it just slips. Most forgive me because I let many years roll by before even a whisper. 

Dionne Warwick on the turntable now. Wow.

----------


## Rosemary

"I say a little prayer..."

----------


## Voosh

> "I say a little prayer..."





Yeah, I do that sometimes too. Really crappy weather here right now (I did post on EE.) Pulling out all sorts of old rain tunes. Kathy just said to cut it out and enjoy the sound of raindrops pelting us. It is a real, natural sound that I enjoy. Yep.

----------


## MIke R

all this talk of Bloomfield and Kooper et al has me feeling nostalgic....so while I have been cleaning out the root cellar and stacking wood, I have been listening to Ten Years After "SSShh" and "Cricklewood Green" albums.....wow....Alvin Lee was such an underrated guitar player...and "Good Morning Little Schoolgirl" still makes me chuckle

----------


## Voosh

You can never go wrong with Ten Years After. 

As for "school girl" - as a kid I sat in with Sam Lay and asked if we could do that tune off, the often missed, "What's Shakin'" album (amazing early stuff by the Spoonfull, too.) He pointed a drumstick at me and said "Kid, you're too young. You'll get it some time. Now, let's play." We did. 

The Jesuits always wondered why I fell asleep sometimes in class. Until the principal (a Jebbie) showed up, incognito, at The Chessmate club and saw my extracurricular activities. I got a free pass to the faculty lounge to slurp all the coffee that would keep me awake. 

IMHO. I learnt it ain't all dogma. Free space and create and don't look back. 


Music ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What%27s_Shakin%27

----------


## Voosh

Just put on original vynil of "Albatross" by Fleetwood Mac. Classic.

----------


## Rosemary

That's not name dropping, Voosh.  Just sharing. We are listening to John Mellencamps Cherrybomb as we watch the Celtics.

----------


## Rosemary

Meet Me In the Indian Summer. Van Morrison.
We just spoke with a beautiful classic sailboat leaving in the morning for the Caribbean.  They spend December and a lot of January of the quay in Gustavia.  Next stop Bermuda. Safe travels to all the ships at sea.

----------


## MIke R

"Just a Little Lovin" Shelby Lynne..what a great album....what a great talent

and yes....all the best to all at sea

----------


## KevinS

Texas Flood by Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble.

And Rosemary, those friends on their way to BDA had best be checking the weather...

----------


## Voosh

Surprise... 

I'm not listening to anything. We're rewiring some crap and taking a break. Sometimes the sound of silence is a better sound. IMHO.

----------


## Rosemary

Safety first! They have not budged, as far as I know. Newport it is.  To revisit an earlier post, I look forward to talking about sailing with you, too. Plus Tims story of the hullaballoo in the outer harbor before he came ashore. All the best to all at sea. Please PT or PM or whatever we call the messages.

----------


## KevinS

Rosemary, 

I sail like I fly (privately) - through the kindness of friends.  I've got a thousand stories, and a million envies.  I'm happy to talk about mine, but I would rather hear about yours.  

One comment on weather - when the weather person on TV  says "and the storm has moved safely out to sea" it has a whole different meaning to those who are out to sea.

In the meantime, I'm listening to Jersey Girl by Tom Waits...

----------


## Rosemary

Kevin,

I will look forward to that.

And I agree about the weather reports.  "Safely out to sea" is frequently a relative statement.

Meanwhile, not a trick or treater to be seen and we are listening to The Ballad of Peter Pumpkinhead.  Very nice.

----------


## Voosh

Just got a request for some surf music for a gig this weekend. Am scrambling through the archives... Dick Dale, Ventures, GP collection, Surfaris, Jim Messina (yep, that Jim M.) and ... Whoah! This is gonna take a while to review and process. Although any suggestions are welcome. 

I've often done covers of Dick Dale's stuff and "The Ventures" version of "Secret Agent Man" and "Hawaii 5-0." Real crowd pleasers and gets them dancing.

----------


## Rosemary

Rock Me On the Water by Mr. Jackson Browne might help.

----------


## Voosh

Great tune. But not "surf." 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3TeIgOsDWE 


Thnx, 

V. 

("We all must do what best we can.")

----------


## MIke R

Jan and Dean - Surf City..great dance tune

The Chantays  - Pipeline...I still play this song on my guitar

other than that you got it covered with Ventures, Dick Dale etc

----------


## Voosh

"BAJA" by "The Astronauts" will be the opener. 

Original has "drippy" reverb and way too much treble. Overall, great surf tune. 

And yes, I have seen and met the "monster" and "grandfather of surf" with his kid in tow and playing drums. Tres cool.

----------


## Rosemary

I will do "the best I can" to read the post correctly before I respond.  My other suggestion was going to be Taj Mahal's "Fishin Blues"  Hoo, can I change a party theme in the blink of an eye.

----------


## Voosh

Dick Dale busts more guitar strings in one set than I could bring to a full gig. The GODFATHER of SURF. IMHO. 


As for "BAJA" - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHbcU5ArqBQ 


Classic. IMHO.

----------


## Rosemary

BAJA!!!  I never heard this before. A whole lot of music there.
I live to learn.  ("We all must do what best we can")  Great thought of the dancing.  Life affirming.  
Have a great gig.

----------


## Voosh

Wish I was playing that gig. I was simply asked by friends to gather up some surf stuff for a "surf motif" private party they are playing, on short notice, this weekend. CD is done and delivered. They have a couple days to work it out. They will. Good friends and players. It's amazing how much surf music is appreciated up here.

----------


## Rosemary

I am listening to "Riding In My Car" by NRBQ, and enjoying it a lot.

----------


## MIke R

In the shop, and I have Dan Fogelbergs "Love in Time" album on..the last music he wrote before he died......sweet album

----------


## Rosemary

I am listening to "For the Beauty of the Earth" as sung by a community chorus posted on YouTube.  I want to be able to play it on my violin at Thanksgiving for my long suffering sweetheart.

----------


## Voosh

> I am listening to "Riding In My Car" by NRBQ, and enjoying it a lot.




NRBQ - have an original (mass produced) demo from them. Arrrngh! I'm trying to find it.

----------


## Rosemary

I love those guys. In the summers, we used to finish work, drive to Misquamicut to bodysurf, see NRBQ and race home for 11pm curfew.  Which meant we heard about a song and a half. That was also the era of the Eagles "Lying Eyes." Which we were forced to amend from "you can't hide your lying eyes..." to "We can't find those lying guys..."  Soon we learned to find nicer boyfriends.

----------


## Voosh

Just rummaging through pix of our last roadtrip. 

Plopped in "Six Days On The Road." Can't decide if I like the Taj Mahal or Dave Dudley version better. OK. I like them both and am replaying and replaying as I remember a great local band doing that tune at a Colorado wedding a couple years ago (hey Rivertrash, it was in Bachelors Gulch) at my request. They knew it and did it poifectly. Then they went into "Truckin'" by the Dead and then pointed at me as they went into "Friends In Low Places." Playing those two tunes right now.

I really scored points,  :p , with the really conservative factions of family when the band, also at my request, played "Fortunate Son" by Creedence. I drank some more, slunk away and we had a great brunch some hours later. Family - We agree to disagree. They proved that on our recent visit to TX.  :)

----------


## Voosh

BTW. I'm playin' "Takin' Care Of Business" right now on the headphones to remind me of work at hand.

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh!"...and working overtime!"

----------


## Voosh

Kathy hates when I bring this one up. She grew up in northern Forida and southern Georgia. She forgives me since it is another classic. Sara Palin, look out for REAL country ladies. IMHO.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82dDnv9zeLs

----------


## Rosemary

I think Gretchen Wilson is great.  We have spent time in southern Georgia - wonderful experience.  And the St. John River is beautiful.

----------


## Voosh

Quitman, GA and many places in FL. 


Repost here: My friend Libby kicking it in Australia. One great bass player, arranger, producer and generous soul. IMHO. 


http://www.thelibster.com/ 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY0Rfc3iVZY&feature=player_embedded#!  




As for roadtrips (Naw, I don't drive the big rigs - not for many years,) I have Kathy and the dawg wondering why I mess with some of them in some states and Canada when they mess with us. Just fun on the road. We stop at trucker stops all the time and exchange stories. Now that's getting real road flavor. IMHO. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHbGhEfnh2E




Kinda lame version - 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwPTYimAE7E 



This one almost blows the speakers in the car. Dawg and Kathy try to hide when I play this one. Yep. Doin' over 120 on the eway and diggin' it. 

Disclaimer: Not for everyone. Be safe while ya enjoy. Know your limits and equipment. ALWAYS.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygCDv5jQN3w 




Another disclaimer: I ain't the only fast driver. Some years ago, after visiting our son at Ellsworth AFB, we hit the road back to MI on a cold snowy night. Yes, we prefer to travel at night. Kathy took the first driving shift. I woke up from a snooze halfway through SD. "What happened?" I grumbled. She said it was one of the rare bumps on that stretch. "Oh OK. What's the speed?" She looked at dash and then told me she had set the cruise control at 110. "Fine, wake me when ya want me to take over."  (Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited with some props)

Not for everyone, I'm sure. But we survive. DO NOT try without proper training and experience.

----------


## Voosh

Crappy vid of a great Texas superstar. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJZ3oi4VDUo

----------


## JEK

Please embed those for better viewing. Merci.

----------


## Voosh

Huh? What I do wrong now? 

I just downloaded that crappy vid of Carolyn and my software is playing and displaying just fine as I type. 


Oh, and saved it & converted it to another vid format. No problem.

----------


## JEK

Like this

----------


## Voosh

Yeah. Yeah, I'm old school. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgUxFb3lGUY

----------


## JEK

More user friendly for the reader with the preview. I know you think there is a digital rights problem with the preview, but I think you are wrong about that.

----------


## Voosh

I'm still conflicted on the issue. I'll just post the way I do. Hope to disagree AND agree with you anyday.  :)

----------


## JEK

If there is a digital rights issue, it is between YouTube the the poster on YouTube.  No matter how you post it on the site, it looks the same in HTML to a search robot.

----------


## Voosh

Fine. We are quibbling about details when some (no offense intended) can't get a pic posted. Flickr? Geez. 


And, yes. I own rights to some things. I got screwed many times. It don't come easy. I just smile and work torwards the next SBH venture. Kathy says that those plans put the biggest smile on my face. She is so astute.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJV1Lrou55U 

Hey! It's just music.   :Frown:

----------


## JEK



----------


## Eddie

Last night it was a youtube fest of "hot chicks who can bring it". Maybe a separate thread is in order... lol

----------


## GramChop

was a, one, miss susanna hoffs, part of your evening viewing by chance?

----------


## Eddie

First up, and last up. Also some Nena, Blondie, Kim Wilde,  Patti Paladin, Grace Slick (early stuff), Chrissie Hynde, Annie Haslam, Corrs, etc.

----------


## GramChop

a nod from the other sbh forum directed me to youtube and i found this girl.... Nungan 

(sorry....i don't know how to embed a video like some of the other smart people on here!)

----------


## Voosh

Alright, do these count? 

Had a slug of Southern Comfort backstage with Janis Joplin, joked around with Bonnie backstage, Reba tugged my beard as we were chuckling about roadtrips and I almost did a head on crash into Dolly as I was tripping over some stage cords (she laughed and said howdy.) 

Kathy laughs (she saw some of these) and says just focus on today and tomorrow. I try.

----------


## MIke R

There is Aretha and Janis

and then there is everyone else

----------


## Voosh

Never had the privilege of meeting Aretha. Although I would drive by her house to some work I did in a former life.

----------


## Eddie

Wow... She has a great voice. Never heard of Nungan, but really like the intimacy of that video.

----------


## GramChop

there's apparently a st. barths connection.  boubou (of do brazil fame) produced a recent cd of theirs.

i think she's phenomenal!  a little carla bruni, a little corinne bailey rae, a little norah jones, etc....

here's another vid.... "humanity" by nungan

----------


## Eddie

Mike- it was "hot chicks"... I do include Janis ( and Patti Smith) - listened to both last night. Though, I know many would disagree that they fit the criterion.

----------


## Voosh

Yep. She's not in most music databases. Nice. 



http://nungan.com/

----------


## MIke R

> Mike- it was "hot chicks"... I do include Janis ( and Patti Smith) - listened to both last night. Though, I know many would disagree that they fit the criterion.



no Yoko Ono???

----------


## MIke R

or Wendy O Williams???

----------


## Eddie

No, Mike. They have to deliver musically, too.

----------


## Voosh

Kinda back on track. 

This one always resonates. 

Wish I had a 12 string to serenade Kathy. She'd probably toss some yogurt at me and say I should stick to bass and "that electronic stuff you do." I'd shrug it off and follow her. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8muJIOznsg 



I like everyday. Crud, bliss and all. IMHO.

----------


## Voosh

Guess I'm on a retro Beatles streak. 

Favorite late late night eway cruise tune. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFAAiSyxP-o

----------


## KevinS

Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner by Warren Zevon.  But I'm going to go checkout Nungan.

----------


## Voosh

> Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner by Warren Zevon.  But I'm going to go checkout Nungan.




That Zevon tune is GREAT! 

Now I have to shuffle through the vinyl to find the original. Kevin, why do you do this to me? 

In the meantime, a clip with an SBH connection - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhRRWwH3Fro 







 :Frown:

----------


## KevinS

Voosh,

I'm older and smarter now.  Looky what I would run away from without a proper license present.

You and I may be among the few who still remember where Biafra (temporarily, in the modern era) was.  

There was one good thing that came out of the Biafra war - it led to the founding of Médecins Sans Frontières aka Doctors Without Borders.  They're good people.  I contribute to them on a regular basis.

----------


## Voosh

We contribute to those fearless docs too. If I was younger and smarter, I'd be with them. Makes a lot of sense to help and let folks know there is humanity on this planet, with a will to get through it all. IMHO.

----------


## Voosh

Licensing is a trip. Saving lives is a better trip.

I can assure you that Thompson, in the pic, ain't gonna hurt anyone. It's registered and vaulted. 




Too clunky for me. Martin - Mac10 or HK MP7?

----------


## KevinS

Well, I do know people with the proper state and federal licenses for full-auto (a music-related connection, believe it or not), but I agree on the "Saving lives is a better trip" comment.

To get back on track, I'm listening to Fine Young Cannibals, a band that I discovered on the sound system at L'Escale in April of '89.  The current track is "Suspicious Minds [Suspicious Mix]", a favorite of mine.

----------


## Voosh

We're cool with the Feds. Thank you.  

I was cruising for tunes that a friend did. Missed so far. 

This one got my attention 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXJNDctgvfQ

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2aha4uEpEQ 

The original. A classic (IMHO) - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7OSz4uK7yQ

----------


## Voosh

She is a classic - 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsVMfARmqaI

----------


## Voosh

Well, it's not listening stuff. But, morning reading around here (hot off the presses each day) - 


*"*Brandon Flowers Crafts a Rootsy, Altcountry-Rock Sound on Flamingo
The Killers? frontman Brandon Flowers finds his inner troubadour?with the help of producers Daniel Lanois, Brendan O?Brien, and Stuart Price?on Flamingo, his first solo effort. More »

Have you ever wanted to be a fly on the wall during a recording session? Check out this sweet series of webisodes from Benchmark, titled ?Masters From Their Day.? »
Toolbox, November 2010 »
Don?t miss tonight?s Furious World with Peter Himmelman. Special guest to be announced soon! »
Cover Band 2011 Contest?Win a Trip to Play at NAMM! »

Korg Introduces IMS-20 App for iPad »
Joanna Newsom Kicks Off Fall Tour »
Crown Introduces VRACK »
The Get Up Kids Announce Tour Dates, New Album Out in January »

Do you use outboard effects or plug-in emulations?
Vote NOW at EQMag.com »

AES Report, Part 1: Initial Thoughts »
AES Report, Part 2: Gear Trends: »
Help with DIY QRD Diffuser »
Bass traps: discuss! »*"*

----------


## Rosemary

We just heard "Waiting On a Friend" by the Rolling Stones and it remains poignant and beautiful.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Tiqv4Irjs 

Anybody can do it. Ya just try and work at it. Do it! 


Some old farts do it, too.  :)

----------


## Rosemary

I could at least shake my tambourine.  Oddly enough, I can play part of After Midnight on my violin.  As in the first line, but we've got to start somewhere.

----------


## Voosh

Ya gotta play the song all the way through. Pick up your stuff and start again. Everyday. IMHO.

----------


## Rosemary

You will be happy, then, to know I recently played and sang
at the same time, "Should Have Been A Cowboy."  Substitute cowgirl. And the fiddling and singing were almost neck and neck.  I was proud.

----------


## MIke R

watching College hoops with sound off...listening to Cowboy Junkies - Trinity Sessions....sipping Navan....roaring fire


nice

----------


## LindaP

Anyone ever hear the song "Sing me to sleep tonight" by Fran Healy and Niko Case.....love it, kind of haunting.

----------


## MIke R

no but I just listened to it....pretty good

----------


## Voosh

Is this the one? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ijzGRh56U 



Nice. A little poignant and whiny. But, to the point and solid.

----------


## Eddie

Listenin' to Texas (they're from Scotland- go figure...) Her name is Sharleen Spiteri.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQQFEVJ8C1s

Another one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLv4omnrQfY

----------


## Voosh

That's why I'm listening to that right now. Favorite line in her bio - 


"the main reason she plays a black Fender Telecaster" 


Yep.

----------


## Voosh

I REALLY wish some more of these folks got bigger recognition in the USA.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8 


I don't admit to anything. 


(I still, sometimes, noodle with Fender basses, GK and Ampeg amps, Shure mics and Hartke speakers; with custom electronics. The B15 just rocks. IMHO.) talk about a cheap plug...

----------


## Eddie

> I REALLY wish some more of these folks got bigger recognition in the USA.



Couldn't agree more...
I thought these guys should have been huge. They did a bunch of perfect pop tunes. Still holds up well (IMHO) after about 25 years:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR3mBS2kbsg

----------


## Voosh

I'll start with a couple disclaimers (what else is new   :cool:  .) 

I can't believe the XMAS hype that started in stores here BEFORE Halloween the last few years. A number of our neighbors have XMAS lights outside and it ain't even Thanksgiving. It's a special time for many - it's not just XMAS. I like the Gene Autry version, but this one is a classic. IMHO. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZSNY94DABQ 


May every day be a holiday and special to all. With consideration for all around - every day. 




OK. Here's the original (without fixin' it with gizmos.)  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydLZumZVwgE

----------


## Voosh

Holiday time of year. Gotta get in touch with a bass friend, mentor and scrabbler. Carol Kaye. 



http://carolkaye.com/www/library/sou...azy_merged.mp3 

Born in 1935. Last time I talked to her, still pounding the hell on the strings. 

I hope that link came through OK. Proves why she has not only done great backing for many "big time" artists, but has many, many numerous movie and ad credits to her name.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JfvNfYhDrk 

Hey. I cruise the spectrum. One of the ICP's lives down the road. A local techno music guru will be joining us Sunday for our post-T'Giving dinner (He also plays some mean blues and jazz and can't be beat on bass poppin' and slappin'. Curiously enough, he also does a lot of gospel stuff.) A fun mix. Always. 

Oh. And a tribute to my neighbor Mick. I've learnt so much about Irish music from him. Couldn't find a vid quickly. So here's a good one from one of his students. Amazing how popular Irish music is here and how many kids are learning to play it.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1zKN7qJtWQ 


Oh. There's Mick. Second from left on fiddle. He always knows how to surround himself with pretty faces. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwRBinNWOIw

----------


## amyb

Swell, I am now having coffee and clogging/jigging in the kitchen!

----------


## JEK

I'm listening to Merle Haggard Yesterday's Wine. What a life this guy has had. From prison to the State Department dinner tonight, the White House tomorrow and the Kennedy Center Honors tomorrow night.

----------


## amyb

And to which will you be wending your way, our dapper man about town?

----------


## JEK

Tomorrow night.  They don't let me in those other places :)

----------


## amyb

You should have a grand old time. Enjoy!

----------


## Voosh

OK. Maybe a new poll - Who has a more ragged look today? Keith Richards or Merle Haggard? Or...?

----------


## Voosh

Doing some house cleaning on folders and files tonight. Ran across this. I believe Eddie sent this to us. I think this is the right link to a classic -



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk

----------


## Voosh

Since JEK mentioned Merle and Martin posted his tough reminder - 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w_8j4ie73g 


Y'all take care. Always. Can't miss another sunrise on "that isle."  :)

----------


## Voosh

Oh heck. Just had to replay this one. JJ keeps good company. Despite (poifect pro, natural attitude, in my opinion) - 




Cale is also well known for his longstanding aversion to stardom, extensive touring, and even continual recording. He has happily remained a relatively obscure cult artist for the last 35 years.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Tiqv4Irjs 


BTW. Who's the lady playing acoustic guitar solid backup? And, I did hear hints of keyboard. Who dat?

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful!  After Midnight...what a great version of that song.Thank you for my introduction to JJ Cale. Wow, IMHO, if you don't mind.  We just heard a concert of the Ebony Singers at Wesleyan University in Middletown CT.  Our daughter sang - we ALL sang.  And danced. Uplifting.   And a band and a half with keyboards, drums, bass and guitar... Young voices singing with all  their hearts.  Oh - I loved every minute.

----------


## Voosh

IMHO (heh, heh.) Plain, honest, pure music - nothing like it.

----------


## Voosh

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

Natural is real. Maybe I'm getting too metaphysical and philosophical.  :p 

I kinda resemble the bass player in that vid of Midnight - tennies, baggy jeans, baggy tshirt and total focus on the drummer and vocals. The real work for me is on stage trying to smile, act loose and try to sing along. Guess that's why I'm more comfortable in a studio. Music - one of your basic daily requirements.

----------


## Eddie

PBS just aired an hour of The Pretenders, live from 2009. Chrissie Hynde can still rock, even nearing 60.

----------


## Voosh

Damn. Missed it. Noodling with other stuff. Is it gonna replay?

----------


## Eddie

Keep checking. It will probably be replayed. There's also an album & dvd. Here's the PBS trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niqgxmJtPQU

----------


## Voosh

Local PBS feed right now - "Jeff Beck Honors Les Paul." Wow!

----------


## Voosh

Yeah. Really sad news about her health today. Just put on "Respect." 

"Queen Of Soul," "Lady Re" and hometown hero.

----------


## Voosh

OK. Since I'm not the cleanest and purest. 

I'm rummaging through more music here (cleanup before family comes in for the holidays.) 

Yet, since this is a family and friends site I won't post Youtube links (anybody can find them.) 

We got banned from playing at several school and church dances because we played their theme song. Funny thing - at frat parties in Ann Arbor they insisted we play it over and over.  :crazy:  

Doug Clark And The Hot Nuts. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_Cl...d_the_Hot_Nuts

----------


## Voosh

These ladies have always rocked and got it out. In big venues and small. Yep, Annie and Nancy. 


There are plenty of vids and snaps online and chances to see all of their work. This one came to mind - 



(Great show.) AND, they give credit to all the folks that made the show. Kinda rare. Class. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3B1WfDECxc 

(Geez, was that Fletcher's (the dawg) sib running around on stage towards the end? Look closely. The sisters often bring "friends" onstage. Cool. I'm glad they're going strong. Nancy got back into it in great shape. Annie just keeps rockin', as always. Great.)



Sure. It's free stuff. Buy theirs. Many artists get nothing. Even, with pay sites and CD sales,  they get pennies. BUT, y'all listen. 






IMHO





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5PKULglde8

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLow753QvL0 

Ya just get those moments. Thank you Kathy!

----------


## MotherOcean

Driving home in the cold and what song popped up on the ipod?

All Day Music by War

I have always liked that song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQD70...x=0&playnext=1

----------


## MIke R

thats a great song....

their song _Summer_ is my favorite

----------


## Eddie

A little Sam Cooke, from my favorite Sam album, "Night Beat". Try listening to this without moving your hips. It can't be done...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBjcTb0qjkU

----------


## JEK

Just back from Kennedy Center and Messiah . . .

This is my favorite part.

----------


## MIke R

I am listening to this.....and smiling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWG87kaue3g

----------


## KevinS

Nice.  I would have enjoyed being there.

----------


## KevinS

Mike, 

I would have enjoyed being at Lena's recital/concert too.  I knew her immediately from her hair, as did Kate when I called her into the room for the second playing of the video - "That's Lena!".

----------


## Eddie

That's great, Mike. She's really growing up...

----------


## GramChop

> I am listening to this.....and smiling
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWG87kaue3g



what a beautiful way to spend a winter evening....being serenaded by such a beautiful reindeer!  kudos to lena on a terrific performance!

----------


## MIke R

thanks guys....a few rough  patches but considering   in September she didnt know how to play at all...not too shabby...

Kevin....she is very very excited about "seeing all her favorite people" Saturday

----------


## Rosemary

Lena played with verve and confidence.  Beautiful!  Good for her. I love when children can just go for it.  Her bow was a thing of beauty.

----------


## lloyd

Mike
Wow !
Tell her to keep at it,and tell her to learn well !! For the last three years,I have gone back to  having a music lesson one hour a week , but boy, do I ever wish I paid more attention when my parents gave me 8 years of piano (starting over  50 years ago!)To read music and understand theory is way easier to learn when you are  young.To overcome 40 years of playing/singing by ear,and go back to reading and theory is hard !Now that music is such a big part of my life, do I ever wish now that I'd paid more attention when I was her age !!!Tell her we watched and loved it, and encourage her to go on

----------


## amyb

Lena is a joy-what a super bow. Do take another. A super job at her debut concert. Lena ROCKS!!

----------


## Voosh

Yep. Lena rocks. Despite the fact that her parents force her to go to SBH, ski, climb, cook, etc.  :)  Great young lady. Great parents. 

If she's inclined to do music, I'm sure she'll get all the encouragement possible. The bow was priceless. 

I agree with Lloyd that a solid foundation in music fundamentals can be a real plus. I never had that formally. But for some reason I chose to learn basic theory and reading sheet music in my early teens, on my own. Must've been because of that fall I took from a tree as a kid.  :crazy: I also had the support of my parents (who hated all that "rock" stuff I was applying it to.) 

IMHO. Giving a kid the opportunity to experience a lot and to learn responsibilty gives them the space and confidence to decide. Sure, it's no guarantee. But, it's quite a head start.

----------


## MIke R

like Lloyd, I got formal training in music theory and such as a kid with my piano and guitar and choral lessons...and like a dumbass I didn't stay plugged into it, and forgot it all through the years....and now play through my ear only..can still read music, but only on the most rudimentary level

I will make sure Lena doesnt make that mistake if she decides to pursue this further

----------


## Voosh

Re: "can still read music, but only on the most rudimentary level" 

See. You didn't really forget. Have Lena give you some pointers to get you back up there.  :)   :thumb up:

----------


## Voosh

Arrnghhh. Gotta hit the road in the morn' for a while. Slush is turning to ice. Missing SBH. 

No SBH pics. But niiice pics and tune: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_TcWUslfvE

----------


## Voosh

Friend Libby from Ozland pointed this as a holiday greeting. Yep. She's on bass. Yep.


http://www.thelibster.com/basslines/...Is_ruffmix.mp3

----------


## GramChop

i'm gettin' in the holiday spirit with the help of a little  James Taylor

----------


## Voosh

Powerful. Thnx. 


"What fun it is to laugh and sing" Yep.

----------


## GramChop

Radio St. Barth   ...."here comes santa claus" with a french/reggae feel....strange, but i like it!!!

----------


## Voosh

Some of us found these guys to be an inspiration as kids. This is a vid from when Bob Bogle (RIP) was still playing guitar and not bass. Great guy, with numerous credits. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I0jy1H5qTo 



Bob is the guy in the middle. Left, is Don Wilson (co-founder with Bob of The Ventures,) on bass is Nokie Edwards who became the lead guitar player and a legend on his own. The original drummer, pictured there, was replaced by Mel Taylor (RIP) and he was a mainstay of solid drumming for so many years. His son now plays with them as they tour. I met them twice here. Last time, they were crabbing about the freak snow storm here that they groaned about. Northwestern wusses.  :p 

Most of them live in Japan with their families. They tour mostly to sold out venues there! I always wait for another Detroit-area concert. 

Guitar heros. 



http://www.theventures.com/ 



Sidenote: Gerry McGee, who shares lead guitar role with Nokie, was the guy that played the famous lead-in on "Last Train To Clarksville" by the "Monkees." They became famous. He didn't. Sigh. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIuIIqbyEIU 


I mean. Really. Is there anything more special than Don's laughs and Bob just bouncing? Old farts can still play. Leon does great on the drums. Ya always gotta drag the next generation in. Always. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXXaBu1Ing 

Bob was a cranky, gentle and inspiring bass dude. I miss him.

----------


## Voosh

As I recall. A couple episodes into Hawaii 50 the Ventures did the theme. Here's a modified version of that - 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LnK8b_jk8w 


Who says ya can't play bass with a pick? I don't hide the pick. I let the sound engineering gurus just get the clicks off the track. It's about the tune. Not prejudice. IMHO.

----------


## Voosh

Martin, 

Tee Hee Hee. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVz_kJpv-Fs

----------


## Dennis

Amazing by One EskimO

Fits my mood today.

----------


## Voosh

This one? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2w3MM8htP8 

Tasty tune. Yep.

----------


## Voosh

Got quite a week ahead of me. This came to mind.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hYV-...eature=related

----------


## Rosemary

I hope there is more good than bad and ugly.  Take a break and dance in the moonlight.  The Hawaii FiveO stuff makes me laugh.  LOVED that show.  Fun fact - Danno was the son of Mary Martin of Peter Pan.  Loved THAT show.

----------


## Voosh

He and Jack Lord were very accomplished stage performers. I'm glad they got some of the easy TV money. H-5-0, Fun shows with corny lines that everyone remembers. 



http://blogs.babble.com/famecrawler/...mes-macarthur/

----------


## Rosemary

Son of Helen Hayes!  My mistake!  Where oh where did I get Mary Martin?  Anyway, it was fun to watch.

----------


## Voosh

> Amazing by One EskimO
> 
> Fits my mood today.




Lyrics: 


http://www.lyricsfreak.com/o/one+esk..._20476197.html 

Have a good one.  :)

----------


## Voosh

OK. Just almost ran off the road as I was watching this clip -


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWTHI...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

Another on the road clip this morn. Is that Bill Gates playing? AndyNap on drums?  :p 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax7Po...1&feature=fvwp 



Kathy leaned over, took a look and said "those guys are using your amps and guitars." 

Gawd. She's got a good eye. 


Sorry about the commercial stuff in the vid. Price of "free" content. 

No traffic mishaps happened during this "roundabout" this morning. Using a computer, talking on the phone and dodging traffic, all at once, while driving IS NOT RECOMMENDED. Don't do it unless your kin are beneficiaries to your life insurance policy. 

We're back and setting the rest of the stuff here up for XMAS with family.   


Happy holidays to all!

----------


## Voosh

My friends and mentors. Yeah. And a repost vid. Luv 'em. Just enjoying again.  :) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIuIIqbyEIU

----------


## Voosh

Petri, 


For you - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1iFjPNTI0I

----------


## amyb

Voosh that was fun-now I will be dancing in the kitchen as I get dinner going!

----------


## Petri

Thanks!  Love penguins!

Wish we had them on the northern hemisphere..  penguins walking in the city just like the ice bears do now.

----------


## MIke R

with everyone descending upon me today and tomorrow

I'm listening to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b62bVBADYaM

----------


## amyb

Thanks for sharing your New England Christmas holiday winter wonderland. Enjoy the family, the food and the love and the joy of the season, Mike. And the rest of you guys too!

----------


## Voosh

Short clip of penguins rockin' 



http://www.vimeo.com/737945 



Plenty more at: 


http://www.vimeo.com/search/videos/s...0rock/2133a8ea 


I hope all travel plans work out.  :)

----------


## Voosh

Just got done with nightly romp through the snow and woods with the dawg monster. He went off, at high speed, chasing real or imaginary somethings.

Wouldn't respond to calls. I had to track him down and leash him. (He had something cornered in shrub and was in silent mode. I didn't care. I just wanted to get back inside. He thought he was a hero. Well, OK, he was. I just wanted to get back inside since I have a very full day coming up.) Good thing is that he wasn't all covered with burrs, like the last few times this week. What a pain to clean. 

As I was finding him, I was thinking of SBH (sigh) and this song: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Hry...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

Another lyric "mystery" solved? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-8_...eature=related 


And... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlIr0IXnQrE 



[ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingsmen ] 


Flipside of original 45 "Louie Louie" by Kingsmen: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYbZIP9jErg

----------


## CREGGERS

REK "Merry Christmas from the Family"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P37xPiRz1sg

----------


## Voosh

RIP. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXnMqHJT_yk 




http://new.music.yahoo.com/various-a...dies--62008336

----------


## Voosh

I don't play bass much anymore. I do listen and learn all the time. GeorgeDP, here's one of my favorite "warm up" tunes - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLRMgN0jqbc 


And no, that ain't me. Yet, I have been known to show up at a studio in camo shorts and a black sweatshirt. Yep. Boppin' the knee and trying to place the notes. That vid is a good lesson in "economy of motion on the fretboard."

----------


## Voosh

Some more from a "chubby, short fingered" friend on bass. (Hope not to bore.) 



http://www.youtube.com/user/steveandirene 





Amazing thing is that James Jamerson played all that with just one finger plucking!

----------


## MIke R

listening to some really old  stuff that I haven't heard in forever..

BeBop Deluxe...Sunburst Finish

Hooters...Nervous Night

Curtis Mayfield....Super Fly Soundtrack

----------


## Voosh

Curtis Mayfield - GENIUS 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTxK7VhSk

----------


## Voosh

Yet. My favorite version of that tune: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervf7hIxZ3Y 


Yep. I am a diehard fan of Jeff Beck. I make no apologies.

----------


## amyb

Rod's birthday on Monday

----------


## bto

And Elvis would be 76 today....somehow, I can't envision him at that age.

----------


## amyb

Mr Stewart will be 66.........

----------


## MIke R

> And Elvis would be 76 today....somehow, I can't envision him at that age.




given his continuing weight gain he would have looked like the Michelin Man at 76

----------


## Eve

70's on xm baby.  It is all I listen to..

----------


## MIke R

> 70's on xm baby.  It is all I listen to..




oh my - dont limit yourself to just that

Classic Rewind
Classic Vinyl
Spectrum
Soul Street
The Loft
Margaritaville
E Street
Siriusly Sinatra

those are my channels

----------


## Rosemary

Heard a Muzak version of "The Boys Are Back In Town" this morning and was heartsick you weren't with us so we could see your reaction.  Think Lawrence Welk.

----------


## MIke R

I would have thrown up

----------


## Rosemary

While we have not met, in person, I strongly felt that would have been your reaction.  For instance, "...if that chick don wanna know, forget her!" shouldn't be accompanied by a harp. But thats me.

----------


## MIke R

yeah...no doubt

----------


## Voosh

Repeat here from me, again. 600 miles ride to our favorite watering hole on our Harleys. Owner always played and replayed this on the jukebox when we walked in. Old story, mid 70s. After all the years, they still greet us as family. Cool. IMHO.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I 


First round of beer was always free. Then, we had to buy a round for the whole place. Cheap thrills. Fair is fair. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FmPhJkdTwU

----------


## Voosh

Another 70s memory. Not the best version. But, it caught my attention - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaOtcwI_BjU

----------


## Voosh

Just going through a box of 45s that was dropped off. Some will need big time restoration. Some I'll just steal, right now, from Youtube since it's easier at the moment.   :Wink: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wac9Ei_3ugs


This one reminds me of a certain resto on the harbor on SBH. Thanks Eddie! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm1anurhbeg 

(Too bad Castro bastardized and abused the meaning of "guantanamera." IMHO.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29uNvGHsRlc 

I love rummaging through this stuff. I'll digitize some of the others when time permits.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Eve aka coco2626
> 
> 70's on xm baby.  It is all I listen to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my - dont limit yourself to just that
> 
> ...




What? No Deep Tracks?

----------


## MIke R

Yeah every now and then

----------


## Eve

> Originally Posted by Eve aka coco2626
> 
> 70's on xm baby.  It is all I listen to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my - dont limit yourself to just that
> 
> ...



Disco rules!

----------


## MIke R

I just threw up my lunch

thanks

----------


## amyb

HERE'S A HINT-THE MUSIC ON RIGHT NOW HAS THE LINE "fins to the LEFT fins to the right"

----------


## andynap

> I just threw up my lunch
> 
> thanks




If you knew how to dance you wouldn't be saying that.  :P

----------


## MIke R

oh please...that was truly the dark ages of music...from the music..to the clothes..the works..it was a clean sweep....LOL

and I am pretty much open minded  about music....but that???>....not a chance

----------


## MIke R

> HERE'S A HINT-THE MUSIC ON RIGHT NOW HAS THE LINE "fins to the LEFT fins to the right"




gee..I wonder what that might be...LOL

----------


## andynap

Use to keep my back in tune- we loved dancing to the music- very happy music- Donna Summer and Last Dance- the BeeGees. You don't like it cause you can't dance.

----------


## GramChop

Nungan

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful, Missy.  Lyrical.  Musical! I just heard "Easy Sailing" by Rita Marley.

----------


## GramChop

Talk about great lyrics, Rosemary!  "Easy Sailing" has some good ones!

----------


## MIke R

> Use to keep my back in tune- we loved dancing to the music- very happy music- Donna Summer and Last Dance- the BeeGees. You don't like it cause you can't dance.



I loved the Bee Gees before they went disco.....great stuff


although More Than A Woman was a good song

and how do you know I can't dance?..you could be wrong....

----------


## Rosemary

How Deep Is Your Love?

----------


## Rosemary

Referring to the BeeGees song.

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats a good one too....

but pre disco for the BeeGees??

To Love Somebody
I Just Gotta Get a Message to You
NY Mining Disaster
Massachusetts
Holiday

great songs

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you.

----------


## Rosemary

On to Hall and Oates!
"Sarah's Off On a Turnaround..."

----------


## MIke R

wow...now you're talking...

Abandoned Luncheonette is on my top 10 favorite all time albums....

"She's Gone" is just  a magnificent song

----------


## GramChop

I'm still listening to Nungan!  Dare I say they are my newest musical obsession?!

----------


## Voosh

Just slapped on the live album by Hall and Oates. Classic. 

As for disco - the truly good, bad and ugly. 

(JEK, help. I think it was FRAZ that posted a vid a couple years ago of Sister Sledge in an extended, live version of "We Are Family." I can't find it in the posts or on YouTube. Good thing I saved the vid. Another classic.)

----------


## Rosemary

I love every single song on Abandoned Luncheonette.  Has anyone heard the cover of She's Gone by the late, great Lou Rawls?  It'll make you WEEP.

----------


## amyb

Ah, Lou Rawls. I get goose bumps just remembering and humming his songs.

----------


## MIke R

> Just slapped on the live album by Hall and Oates. Classic.




saw them open up for Leo Sayer at the Bottom Line in NYC.....I believe in 1973, maybe 74....completely upstaged Sayer...blew the place away

----------


## Rosemary

What a big bonus.  We had a similar experience going to see Robert Cray and John Hiatt opened.  Big fans ever since.

----------


## bto

One on one

No can do

love H & O

----------


## MIke R

> One on one
> 
> No can do
> 
> love H & O




listen to their pre MTV poofy hair music...

much better

Abandoned Luncheonette and Whole Oats

----------


## Rosemary

Shoveling break listening to Leroy by Todd  Rundgren.

----------


## MIke R

and when we re through with you..we'll get me one too

----------


## Rosemary

there's only one thing left that we can do...
Such a song.  I hope I can figure it out on my violin.

----------


## Voosh

We were scanning the TV and saw a Time-Life infomercial for some CDs. It was being hosted by two members of America. 

Kathy hadn't heard them in years and asks if we have anything by them ... What?? Which album ya wanna hear?

I put on my favorite tune (from my Miami days) off their second album: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km3o7IaHea0

----------


## Voosh

Disco ... Hmmm. Still haven't found that live vid of Sister Sledge on the net that someone sent me a couple years ago. But, I did find this tribute to the founders of Chic (Niles Rodgers and Bernard Edwards, both RIP.)  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oiu9jW-VyE 

What a gig that would've been to be privileged to be at. Even if standing in back and joining the chorus! 


Update: Oops. The live vid of Sister Sledge that I mentioned earlier was pulled from most sites and one of our friends here got his wrists slapped for copyright issues. Weren't me. 

And, I hope the Web Police aren't listening, because I have a copy that was sent to friends. Will they take my iPod away in the Gulag?  } :Frown:   :Frown:   :crazy:   


And yes, I'm listening to a bunch of Phil Ochs right now.

----------


## Voosh

Now that I think about it. Maybe this could be an official/unofficial SBHOnline theme song... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oiu9jW-VyE 


Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Are_Family_Foundation 


Lyrics: 


CHORUS:)
We are family
I got all my sisters with me
We are family
Get up ev'rybody and sing

Ev'ryone can see we're together
As we walk on by
(FLY!) and we fly just like birds of a feather
I won't tell no lie
(ALL!) all of the people around us they say
Can they be that close
Just let me state for the record
We're giving love in a family dose

(CHORUS x2)

Living life is fun and we've just begun
To get our share of the world's delights
(HIGH!) high hopes we have for the future
And our goal's in sight
(WE!) no we don't get depressed
Here's what we call our golden rule
Have faith in you and the things you do
You won't go wrong
This is our family Jewel

(REPEAT CHORUS TO FADE

More lyrics: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/s/sister+sledge/#share

----------


## MIke R

I tweaked the words a little to make more relevant

We are dysfunctional cyber family
I got all my posters with me
We are dysfunctional cyber family
Get up ev'rybody and post

Ev'ryone can see we're together
As we walk on by
(FLY!) and we fly just like Winair and SBC
I won't tell no lie
(ALL!) all of the people around us they say
Can they be that close
Just let me state for the record
We're giving jabs and baiting in a family dose

(CHORUS x2)

Posting everyday is fun and we've just begun
To get our share of St Barts delights
(HIGH!) high hopes we have for the future
And our goal's in sight
(WE!) no we don't get depressed
Here's what we call our golden rule
Have faith in low season and the things you do
You won't go wrong
So dont bust our family Jewels

----------


## Voosh

Now that I'm done laughing and spitting Coke on the keyboard, how do I clean up this soggy keyboard? 


 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## phil62

You guys have entirely too much time on your hands. 

Phil

----------


## Rosemary

Nice thought, Voosh.  Think of the videos.  Both.  One with MikeRs lyrics.

----------


## Voosh

> You guys have entirely too much time on your hands. 
> 
> Phil




When not on St. Barts, multitasking is required. Anything to get the job done and make dreams come true (like being on SBH.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJprEyXMrIk 


Rosemary, 

I'd love to round up some players and do a vid of MikeR's version. Getting the right folks would cost me pennies I'm saving for the next SBH venture. Someday...

----------


## Dennis

Keane

My Shadow

----------


## Voosh

Thnx for the reminder of a great tune. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVxNwatPRs4 


[It was also featured in episode 22 of season 6 of "Grey's Anatomy"]

----------


## Rosemary

I have never heard that song.  It's beautiful.  Thank you.

----------


## MIke R

> Keane
> 
> My Shadow




great song.....great musician/artist

----------


## Rosemary

We just had a neighborhood sing-a-long around a bonfire.  Show tunes, and everything from "I've Been Working on the Railroad"  to an earlier offering from today, "Taking Care of Business" by the men of BTO.  Our oldest guest requested "Look to the Rainbow" and introduced all of us, for the first time, to Hans, his partner of sixty years.  We grilled lamb over the fire and roasted potatoes in the embers.  We came inside for dinner in front of the fireplace.  Brownies with chocolate sauce for dessert. A chorus of "American Pie," "Day by Day" and "A Nightingale Sang in Berkeley Square" and everyone said sweet dreams and walked home.  It was fun.

----------


## amyb

That sounds wonderful!  Just wonderful and on so many different levels too.

----------


## MIke R

> We just had a neighborhood sing-a-long around a bonfire.  Show tunes, and everything from "I've Been Working on the Railroad"  to an earlier offering from today, "Taking Care of Business" by the men of BTO.  Our oldest guest requested "Look to the Rainbow" and introduced all of us, for the first time, to Hans, his partner of sixty years.  We grilled lamb over the fire and roasted potatoes in the embers.  We came inside for dinner in front of the fireplace.  Brownies with chocolate sauce for dessert. A chorus of "American Pie," "Day by Day" and "A Nightingale Sang in Berkeley Square" and everyone said sweet dreams and walked home.  It was fun.




and people say winter isn't fun!?

what do they know?

----------


## Voosh

You folks sure know how to throw a neighborhood get together. Niiiice.

----------


## Voosh

One year we were waay up north. Snow deep. We started a huge bonfire. Too big too cook on. Almost "Vaval size." Brought out hot dogs, buns, etc. 

Backed one of the vehicles close up to the fire. Opened up doors and rear hatch and cranked up the CD and tape player. Started playing everything we had in our respective collections. Didn't even notice the cold or time. Hot dogs and other goodies that were brought out filled the tummy. Well, the libations were part of the equation. 

The sound was reverberating throughout the miles of woods. We only had to walk back about 100 feet to the farmhouse. Biggest complaint the next morning (afternoon) was that we'd have to cut up and split more wood to do it again.

We repeated the same next summer in sweltering heat and humidity. No difference. Weather does not factor in for us. Almost too much fun  :)

----------


## Dennis

[
  Scary. IMHO. [/quote]


UMM.....yes.

----------


## Voosh

I love this version: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Z56_-LuuE 



(Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sissel_Kyrkjeb%C3%B8 )

----------


## amyb

Here, There, and everywhere-but especially here in Paradise.

Thanks Voosh for starting my day off so sweeetly

----------


## Voosh

My pleasure. Y'all enjoy. 


Couldn't find a pic of falling face first into Flamand's sands. Later. 


73s and 88s, 

...- 



For now,

----------


## MIke R

it really is such a great song.....

----------


## Rosemary

The theme song for the television show The Office, which I find very funny.

----------


## Voosh

A great collaborative effort by 17 groups that are usually at each others throats. IMHO. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnD8BYjZiW0 


Yes, we support the foundation.

----------


## LindaP

Just saw Michael Franti last night........"that's the sound of sunshine, com'in down".......

----------


## GramChop

> Just saw Michael Franti last night........"that's the sound of sunshine, com'in down".......



He's on the top of my list these days, Linda!  I LOVE that song!

----------


## LindaP

Me too Missy......he's a really nice guy too. Played at a concert, for free at Red Rocks, that my daughter helped organize for "Love, Hope ,Strength", an non-profit organization to help raise money for leukemia. His new album is great!

----------


## MIke R

is Red Rocks not one of the coolest place to see a show?

----------


## LindaP

I Have never been to a concert miker but my daughter took me to see the area ,awesome!

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHvf20Y6eoM 



 





 





V. (...-)   Peace. Always. IMHO.

----------


## MIke R

Diana Krall...perfect Sunday morning music..goes well with the mushroom and cheese omelette

----------


## Voosh

Thanks Missy, 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DDGmNFe8Ug

----------


## GramChop

Vooshie...that song just makes my head start bobbing and then my fingers start snapping and before you know it, I'm up off my chair dancing around with joy in my heart!

I love what the sound of sunshine does to my soul!

----------


## Eddie

I've been listening to a lot of Vinnie James. "Summertime" haunts me...

http://www.myspace.com/vinniejames

----------


## MIke R

Summertime is a great song...its in my PTown mix

----------


## Voosh

I hate when this happens: 


*"*No video results for "vinnie james" summertime *"* 


I do like this one: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCcw71WvVUo

----------


## Eddie

No video for Summertime, but I linked to a bunch of his songs. As most of you know, Vinnie is a good friend, and stays in my home when he's on the east coast. I think he's a huge talent, writing songs with meaning, as well as having great hooks.

----------


## Voosh

Friends. Awesome. There's always a spare bedroom here for friends and stragglers. 

I figgered MikeR might enjoy that vid, besides all others - "Always A Rebel." 


Thanks all -  :)

----------


## Voosh

One of my favorite early Detroit R&B tunes, with the real version after that. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5-grS-PjGg 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGko6th_7ko 


I still have an original Fortune Records 45. Tapes of all of that are in some crates that I am sorting through. (Some are mine. Some, courtesy of local public radio station that I taped it from in the mid-70s.)

Kathy says dump it or get best price. "The basement looks like an out of control... something." It's all listed and cataloged on the 'puter.   :Wink:   :p  I... I just can't part with some of this stuff yet. 


As for hunting - not a bad skill. The last ten years, I just hit the woods and take pictures. If it ever became necessary to get dinner that way - no p'blm. Gotta be real about the realities. We have always eaten all the fish and game that we caught, and enjoyed it. Never get greedy. 


Fred, 

Don't read to much into this.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIWb8HJ5gLo 




Original version (I think) : 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dxiOKb3z6w 




I do not agree with Hank JR's political views. I agree with the sentiment - we can survive without stepping on too many toes and make space for all and help your neighbors/family. Just use commonsense. That's the way I view that tune.

----------


## Voosh

Fun evening tonight with some fellow SBH travelers (they'll be there the week of the 14th of Feb. They asked what was going on that week. I said - just check this site. They do lurk mostly, but do post sometimes and have been to a "Baz gathering.") 

Anyways, I digress, as usual. 

Afterwards, I was researching some tunes for a project and found this info and vids. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_rock (I'd forgotten that many of these immense artists are from Canada) 

Found what I was looking for:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl8M96wNngQ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrFrNnxuIYc

----------


## MIke R

Tower of Power "Rhythm and Business" ....while the snow is falling and I am cooking dinner and drinking wine...

great music to go with the moment

----------


## Rosemary

"So Very Hard To Go"(outside and finish shoveling the deck.)

----------


## MIke R

great song

----------


## Rosemary

I love it.  Which is why I am going to listen to it a few more times before I go tackle the danged deck.

----------


## Voosh

Anything by Tower Of Power is Powerful. Of course, being a bass player, my favorite is Rocco ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocco_Prestia ) 



Da tune mentioned: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BsnmMkdPOM 




And for GeorgeDP, one of my hangover morning workouts. Just to see if fingers still work - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t2g28y7_gM 



(Yep. Still have a black Tshirt with the Montreaux logo. No, I didn't play. They just tossed me one backstage. I wear it proudly and get lots of questions when I do. Usually, my answer is "No it weren't me. But I was there." Cheap thrills.) 



Rocco:

----------


## Rosemary

Backstage at Montreaux.  Goosebumps.

----------


## Rosemary

"Bright Side of the Road" by Mr. Van Morrison.  Sending it out to all our friends!

----------


## Voosh

Haven't heard this gem from 1962 in years. Rarely gets played. A true early country/mainstream crossover. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xti2ni5e0k

----------


## Voosh

Morning reading, over a cup of joe, around here. 


http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/newbay/bp_hardrock/#/0

----------


## Voosh

Ooops. The internet police squashed that Tower Of Power link I posted earlier. 

Here's another: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE-TfJQ0WKA 

With Carlos Santana at Montreaux!

----------


## Theresa

The Cars....."Since You're Gone" and "Moving in Stereo."

Anyone see Ric Ocasek on the island lately?

----------


## MIke R

love the Cars....new album coming out this year too

----------


## Theresa

> love the Cars....new album coming out this year too



So I've heard.  Original lineup?

----------


## MIke R

not sure

----------


## Voosh

One day we're walking around the harbor. I nodded and said Hi! and got a nod in return. Kathy asked who that was and why I didn't introduce. Simple, I said - "We're on vacation. So are they." She just "arrnghd" and said "Yep. Let's hit Repaire." Timeouts are a beautiful thing. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-rdr0qhWk

----------


## Voosh

Amazing what a smile can do. 

Can't buy 'em on eBay. They come free, real and natural.

----------


## Theresa

Talking Heads "Road to Nowhere."

What football game??

----------


## Rosemary

"Cherry Bomb"  John Mellencamp

Like it a lot.

----------


## MIke R

17 has turned 35...I'm surprised that we re still livin...

great line

----------


## Voosh

What was the movie where they said "anyone over 30 has to go?"

----------


## Rosemary

"Got a few kids of my own
And sometimes I still don't know what to do.
I hope that they're not laughing too loud,
When they hear me talking about this to you..."

----------


## Rosemary

I remember the line, but not the movie.  My best friends sister had a poster in her bedroom in 1968???, with the statement "NEVER TRUST ANYONE OVER THIRTY." Time flies.

----------


## KevinS

The random mixer has decided that I should listen to Mario Lanza singing Ave Maria.  Thanks T!

----------


## Rosemary

Enjoy! Beautiful.

----------


## Eddie

I should probably start the "hotties who can deliver" music thread:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc2e9...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

Got a Beach Boys bug tonight. Must be this piddly snow/ice crud here getting me down. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WP2exZurfc 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jtThSIv26Q 

Eddie, 

Great find by The Corrs. Thnx.

----------


## MIke R

Voosh...


my favorite BB tune...what singing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70psCljGnXM

----------


## Voosh

Yep. Another great one. I played tons of them last night. I didn't want to bore with whole list. A fun listen is the bonus CD that's in the compilation package which has outtakes and Brian Wilson trying to get everybody in the studio on the same page.

----------


## MIke R

Pet Sounds is in my usual rotation

----------


## Theresa

> The random mixer has decided that I should listen to Mario Lanza singing Ave Maria.  Thanks T!



Love that, Kevin.  I'm glad you're enjoying it too.

----------


## andynap

> The random mixer has decided that I should listen to Mario Lanza singing Ave Maria.  Thanks T!




Kev- update to Pavarotti- lol

----------


## Theresa

Andy, you aren't a fan of our local tenor?

----------


## andynap

Please- he was a lightweight movie singer. He sang operetta not opera. Can't compare to Luciano or others. He was a local folk hero but not a great singer.

----------


## Voosh

For a brief, light, musical interlude.  :p  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSNi5dJQeMs

----------


## Theresa

> Please- he was a lightweight movie singer. He sang operetta not opera. Can't compare to Luciano or others. He was a local folk hero but not a great singer.



We'll agree to disagree on your last point.

----------


## Voosh

These are some of the coolest folks I ever met. At festivals they walk around incognito and visit with everyone. 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoagkxrPshU 


And, the classic - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJVsUMKftMo 



Oh, there's so many great ones from these gents.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> Please- he was a lightweight movie singer. He sang operetta not opera. Can't compare to Luciano or others. He was a local folk hero but not a great singer.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll agree to disagree on your last point.




No surprise but I doubt you ever saw him sing when he was alive.

----------


## Theresa

You are right to doubt that, Counselor.

I've heard him compared to Caruso.  Any chance you saw Caruso perform when he was alive?

----------


## amyb

I am listening to my stomach growl-just had some coffee, yogurt and a couple of clementines today.

----------


## andynap

LOL- smart face. He was compared to Caruso by people who thought a scratchy 78 record of Caruso was great. THe problem with Lanza was his ego. He didn't want to practice his singing, didn't want to watch his weight and didn't listen to his managers. He made some so-so musical movies and then moved to Italy to eat and get fat. His last TV performance was on Ed Sullivan- it was really hyped- I watched him lip sync himself into oblivion. Sad. He could have been much better. BTW- his mother owned a house in Wildwood on the main road in- passed it many times before they widened the road.

----------


## Theresa

Smart face?  LOL.  Classic!

----------


## andynap

I started with something else but.............

----------


## Voosh

Dunno why. I'm just on a Los Lobos kick again. 

We love local cantinas that have live Tex-Mex in TX. (Much safer than venturing into Mexico these days. IMHO) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI4v_8gjW04 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tao8rbrnfbc

----------


## Eddie

Lone Justice:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOCT5...UC8PSe_89U8FRf

----------


## Voosh

Great tune. Reminds me of Patti. (Called the "Godmother of Punk")

Ya sure you wasn't from the Detroit area Eddie?  :p   :Wink:  



Oh, OK. Here's Patti's bio - 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patti_smith 






*"*Before the release of Wave, Smith, now separated from long-time partner Allen Lanier, met Fred "Sonic" Smith, former guitar player for Detroit rock band MC5 and his own Sonic's Rendezvous Band, who adored poetry as much as she did. (Wave's "Dancing Barefoot" and "Frederick" were both dedicated to him.)[20] The running joke at the time was that she only married Fred because she would not have to change her name.[21] They had a son, Jackson (b. 1982), who would go on to marry The White Stripes drummer, Meg White in 2009, and a daughter, Jesse (b. 1987). Through most of the 1980s Patti Smith was in semi-retirement from music, living with her family north of Detroit in St. Clair Shores, Michigan. In June 1988, she released the album Dream of Life, which included the song "People Have the Power". Fred Smith died on November 4, 1994 of a myocardial infarction. Shortly afterward, Patti faced the unexpected death of her brother Todd[6] and original keyboard player Richard Sohl. When her son Jackson turned 14, Smith decided to move back to New York. After the impact of these deaths, her friends Michael Stipe of R.E.M. and Allen Ginsberg (whom she had known since her early years in New York) urged her to go back out on the road. She toured briefly with Bob Dylan in December 1995 (chronicled in a book of photographs by Stipe).*"* 


A classic and hero in my book. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoGdx3I3dPE

----------


## Voosh

Drifted back to Beach Boys, again. Not the original, but a grittier, live version. Another CLASSIC, IMHO. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfnZdGUVSGw 




Lyrics: 



I sailed an ocean, unsettled oceanThrough restful waters and deep commotionOften frightened, unenlightenedSail on, sail on sailorI wrest the waters, fight neptunes watersSail through the sorrows of lifes maraudersUnrepenting, often emptySail on, sail on sailorCaught like a sewer rat alone but I sailBought like a crust of bread, but oh do I wailSeldom stumble, never crumbleTry to tumble, lifes a rumbleFeel the stinging Ive been givenNever ending, unrelentingHeartbreak searing, always fearingNever caring, perseveringSail on, sail on, sailorI work the seaways, the gale-swept seawaysPast shipwrecked daughters of wicked watersUninspired, drenched and tiredWail on, wail on, sailorAlways needing, even bleedingNever feeding all my feelingsDamn the thunder, must I blunderTheres no wonder all Im underStop the crying and the lyingAnd the sighing and my dyingSail on, sail on sailorSail on, sail on sailorSail on, sail on sailorSail on, sail on sailorSail on, sail on sailorSail on, sail on sailorSail on, sail on sailor 



Crappy transcription, I know. Didn't have time to fix it up.

----------


## MIke R

good one....this one is my favorite BB sailing song....

we would put it on in the wheelhouse when we were on a really bad whale watch trip where it was really rough out and lots of people were getting sick....and  the crew and I would sing it like a bunch of fools really loud in the pilothouse


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdov2UIjUpY

----------


## MIke R

but this is the very best...numero uno....will be played at my funeral

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk

----------


## andynap

Very nice. Phyllis wants Woody Allen to give her eulogy- no music. Wants everyone to go out laughing.

----------


## MIke R

there will be the mother of all parties  or I will haunt everyone.....celebrate  the life...dont mourn the death ( well..maybe a little ...LOL)

----------


## Voosh

Cool tune and vid. Thnx Mike. 


Kathy rolls her eyes when I say, that when I pass, I wanna be stuffed into a Triumph motorcycle crate, torched and ashes spread on Lake Superior. Our son has the same directions. Not that I would care, at that point, if my last request would be followed.

----------


## MIke R

just dont do what my buddy did to me...a box of ashes arrived at my door this week and I have to somehow  spread them in Toms River NJ....LOL

----------


## andynap

Toms River? Interesting. Let me know when you are going to do that.

----------


## MIke R

I already did..my plan is on Good Friday...providing the boat I was promised by a friend of a friend comes through...then dinner at my daughters restaurant....then I leave for St Barts  soon after..thats why I would be down there

----------


## Voosh

> just dont do what my buddy did to me...a box of ashes arrived at my door this week and I have to somehow  spread them in Toms River NJ....LOL




He entrusted you. That's an honor. IMHO. 

A friend's wife's ashes were spread on Lake Superior. Our daughter's, on a Huron River tributary in Ann Arbor. Probably illegal activities. If respect is illegal, I'll still be a criminal. We visit both sites regularly.

----------


## MIke R

yes of course it is an honor....I  was just kidding.....

we  both taught sailing and seamanship together  a lifetime ago on the very river his ashes are being returned to

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT8NIMlgZuY

----------


## MIke R

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## andynap

April 22- if I was free I thought we could have lunch-

----------


## MIke R

you re not?

----------


## andynap

Be all done- just don't touch me.

----------


## MIke R

if not then...in June...I don't know....I'll let you know as the time draws near

----------


## Voosh

Ok, a Prince moment tonight. 

Two of my favorites - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ9xHHWAyos 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXXCTLNvcYs



Listen and copy. Prince is notorious for blocking YouTube vids.

----------


## Voosh

Here ya go Rosemary - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY 


I looove that tune. Maybe because I would play it while scrambling through icy runways and "they" are hometown friends. Music. Best language I've ever seen. 


Background:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Knight

----------


## MIke R

Mark Farner rocks!

Bad Time and Inside Looking Out work for me


oh and....Mean Mistreater

----------


## Voosh

"Bad Time" is truly classic. Crappy version here - but live. 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWP56_C_Xs 





Kathy is part Cherokee. She loves this quote about Mark Farner - 


Farner was honored with the Lakota Sioux Elders Honor Mark in 1999. During the concert in Hankinson, North Dakota, a special presentation was held honoring Mark's Native ancestry and his contributions. Members of the Lakota Nation presented him with a hand-made ceremonial quilt.[3] He has also been honoured with the Cherokee Medal of Honor by the Cherokee Honor Society.

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you.

----------


## Voosh

Since we found "Bella Notte" (see restaurant thread,) I like "La Bella Luna." Couldn't find a clip of that famous scene from "Moonstruck." So this will have to do. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC9aHY3bej4 



 



And, for Mike, Martin and other "fishie catchers" -

----------


## Voosh

Sure, I like to listen to Metallica, run the woods at night with "that dawg" and do other goofy things. But, I'm also blown away by the complex beauty of everyday and the joy that it brings. End of Sunday morning "sermon." 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZC82DYro1c&feature=fvw 


IMHO. It ain't about any particular faith you are aligned with. It's about being here, appreciating it and sharing it. 

Yep. There are people that miss the point and step on our toes. Life goes on. Worst way to lose focus on that is to get mad, angry and p*ss away the energy that we all have for making it go forward for all.

----------


## MIke R

moon over P Town...untouched..no photoshop

----------


## Voosh

:Big Grin:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  


BTW. When my bro-in-law lived in Dallas, we'd sometimes lay in the pool in the middle of the night and howl at the moon and play "that" Norton Buffalo album. A neighbor would open the window and shout "Shut the f*ck up already." One more howl and we complied. 

Nobody notices that behavior in Gun Barrel, TX or Sante Fe, NM or here. We still "sing." 





 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njUUn...B80916B9BB3749

----------


## Theresa

Metallica, eh?  Now you're speaking my language.

I've been loving this song, Howlin' For You, since the release of the latest Black Keys album.  It's finally getting some radio play.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi695638553

----------


## KevinS

Not my preferred music, but I can listen to it.

They were on SNL last month.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8A1yy_CrIc

----------


## Theresa

Yes, we caught them on SNL.

I love The Black Keys.  Can't wait for them to swing through on a tour.

Now that I know you can listen to them, I will put them in my "St Barth" rotation.   :Wink:

----------


## Theresa

Right now I'm listening to "This Is Why We Fight" by The Decemberists.

----------


## Voosh

Howlin' and "rowlin" at night is in my blood. Great vid. "Highlander" is more like me. 

Nice vid Kevin.

----------


## KevinS

> 



Back in the late 70's, when I was "on hiatus" from a lot of things and working in the hotel biz, the Steve Miller Band stayed in the hotel where I was working.  After their concert they came back to the hotel and jammed in the hotel bar until well after closing.  Long story, late night, but FUN.  I have no idea if Norton Buffalo was on the harpoon that night, but someone was...  That was my first strike, and a damn good one!  For my second strike I moved on to the NBA, but that's a story for another day...

----------


## Rosemary

Child of the Wild Blue Yonder by John Hiatt

----------


## Voosh

I've always loved The Ventures take on the theme for "The Fugitive." 

Crappy, tinny version - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x6OEhKKKDA 



Interesting tune I just found - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZhoV...1BEFECBB48D7BC

----------


## Voosh

As for Highlander - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDaRCBXUnpw

----------


## Rosemary

Loving Spoonful - Do You Believe In Magic?

----------


## MIke R

ZZ Top..One Foot in the Blues..what an album.....still

while watching a great college basketball game

----------


## Rosemary

America  "Only In Your Heart".

----------


## Voosh

I'm just rummaging through this thread and listening. Thanks all! 

Many tunes I've forgotten. Many new ones, for me.

----------


## amyb

I Only Have Eyes For You-Doris Day and Harry James
Ahh, romance!

----------


## Rosemary

Melting ice and snow.  Music to my ears!

----------


## amyb

I still can not see my lawn-just grey snow and ice. This music helped me melt however!

----------


## Rosemary

For every good reason, Amy.

----------


## rivertrash

We were in the high 70's today with gorgeous sun.  Can't beat that for mid-February.  Seven day forecast has only two days below 70.

----------


## Voosh

Snow has melted here. Wonderful brown grass. Winds gusting to 40mph. Winter ain't done. 

Got into a Frank Zappa search. 

Fred - this one's for you (luv ya bud.   :Wink:  ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0QP4pdfK7w 



"Mothers Of Invention" main tune: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-hqdgAwu7I 




Just pulled out the original vinyl. Sound is a lot richer. Fun stuff that forecast lunacy. IMHO.

----------


## MIke R

Mountain...."Theme from an Imaginary Western"

----------


## Voosh

I always like "leaps of faith." 

One of my favorite Beatles tunes. (Kathy has asked me why I love this tune. Well. I took the leap many years ago. I also got to play with a major band, as a punk kid, that tune on a big stage. No regrets.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ8WI3Q9jm4

----------


## KevinS

Bodeans.  Beautiful Rain.

----------


## Rosemary

I love that song, Voosh.  Nice story all around.

----------


## Voosh

Rosemary, 

There's always special tunes that individually resonate for each and everyone. As for "magic," it's all magic. Disclaimer: I don't believe in magic. Just in what we plow through every day in an honest fashion. 



Mike, 

Ya didn't think I'd just post a link for the usual version, eh? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTwtSiOXlyg 




Kevin, 

BoDeans - I often overlook gems. Thnx. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6IL1jJ6Dck

----------


## Voosh

Just listening to the theme for NCIS TV show. Can't post it here. The "real" version is copyrighted and I can't get into more trouble again. 

You can "youtube" versions of it. 

Reminds me of Harley rides to the east side of SBH as the sun is rising. Spectacular! 

Yes. I always picked up pastries on the way back. A friend always had a pot of coffee going. Ahhhh.

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin, 
> 
> BoDeans - I often overlook gems. Thnx. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6IL1jJ6Dck



Voosh, they don't tour out of the Midwest much.  One of these years I may have to come out your way and catch them live.

Kate still remembers the pre-iTunes Saturday morning when I sat up in bed and said "It's a B day.  I'm going to go [to Tower Records and] get me some Bodeans and some Beausoleil".  The Bodeans were OK with her, Beausoleil, not so much.  Is Tower records still in business?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iAJ2WDaVJs

----------


## amyb

I think not, Kevin.  Th ones I frequented on Long island are long gone.

----------


## amyb

CCR-Lookin' Out My Back Door

----------


## amyb

Let's Go To The Hop

----------


## MIke R

> CCR-Lookin' Out My Back Door




Cosmos Factory is such a great album

----------


## Voosh

One reason we hide out in upper MI. We hate those "events." 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNIwlvwxVGA 





We contribute and love the original: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oiu9jW-VyE

----------


## Rosemary

Love the song, love the sentiment, love the feeling.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc 



Ok. I couldn't hit those high notes easily. So, I always used this version: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usZtSl8mX08

----------


## amyb

"Donna""-As in I HAD A GIRL, Donna was her name

----------


## Voosh

Ya mean this one? 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxX6e0KtO6k 



I'm stuck in a freak winter storm right now. No p'blm. I'm laughing as these "super, upscale" SUVs are sliding all around. I know I'll be home soon. Using a small mini-van and driving around all the ruckus and blasting out tunes and typing. Kathy's got the home fires going. I'll be there. No p'blm.

----------


## Voosh

In the driveway right now. This will be some icy crud to clean up in the AM. 


Never "knew" a Denise. Good tune: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgqMW4CHClk

----------


## amyb

Right you are-Oh Donna by Richie Valens
Glad you are home safe.

Night night

----------


## Voosh

Snow? So what! Now I have to get some paperwork done. Another night of crud to meet a Monday deadline. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU 



Yes. I did pick up some carryouts on the way since Kathy has Flu B, big time. Just another day, or night.

----------


## JEK

Andy was playing the theme from Cheers tonight. Stopped by for free rhum :)

----------


## KevinS

The randomizer has blessed me with Autour du Rocher by the originals - Alerte 2B.  The song has put a smile on my face.  Maybe I'll play Buffett's version next...

----------


## KevinS

Or not, 

Come On, Come On came up in the mix.  Mary Chapin Carpenter.

----------


## Voosh

> The randomizer has blessed me with Autour du Rocher by the originals - Alerte 2B.  The song has put a smile on my face.  Maybe I'll play Buffett's version next...




Too bad the "Alerte 2b" version isn't on youtube. Here's a live JB version. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qYzebgyGF0 



JEK, 

Say Cheers to "that isle" for us. Our crew, which we weren't part of this year, is back up here and plotting the next venture to "down there." 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD8ljNobUys 



Kevin, 

Great tune. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wJ-p0jyPx8

----------


## Voosh

Long night. So what. Gonna take a break now. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JErVP6xLZwg 


Yeah. I'm a sucker for some of these classics. He does mention "V" in there. I'm not flattered. Just typing and smiling.

----------


## GramChop

> Andy was playing the theme from Cheers tonight. Stopped by for free rhum :)



Like daughter, like Pops!    :thumb up:

----------


## LindaP

Just found some of my dad's old CDs......Glenn Miller, Tommy Dorsey,Benny Goodman......smooth!

----------


## LindaP

Oh, the best is Fats Waller's : "Your feets too big"......we used to sing that as a family tune before dinner, lots of laughs.

----------


## amyb

Linda-what a treasure you have uncovered. Enjoy-you are listening to the music of my life.  That's what I listened to in my childhood;the music  playing on the radio.

----------


## Rosemary

I love how a song can bring you right back to THAT moment, or time.  Linda, enjoy being back at the dinner table.  And Amy, you must have been in your cradle when you heard that radio.

----------


## amyb

I was very little when my parents listened to THE MAKE BELIEVE BALLROOM-but that was their music and I love it to this day.

----------


## Rosemary

What a beautiful name, and how nice to have the memories and the music.

----------


## amyb

On Saturday while running around town doing errands, I heard Jimmy Durante singing (?) AS TIME GOES BY.  I almost lost it.

----------


## Rosemary

Oh, Amy.  Never forget Mr. Durante singing (?) MAKE SOMEONE HAPPY.

----------


## amyb

And WONDERFUL WORLD

----------


## amyb

Well, I am heading up now. Good night Mrs Calabash, wherever you are.

----------


## Rosemary

I couldn't put it better.

----------


## Theresa

Adele, "Rolling in the Deep."  Love her voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

----------


## Voosh

One powerful tune. Thnx. 



In a similar vein - 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpDjO3NQxdY

----------


## KevinS

Bill Chinnock.  Saturday Night.

----------


## Voosh

My humble find. Nice. Thnx for another great reminder. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7gM621-XgM&feature=fvsr 

Badlands? Yep. Spent some time in SD. Beautiful part of the country. Lot's of folks who played great music, too.

----------


## Grey

Theresa, I was just going to post about Adele.  I'm loving her new album and "Rolling in the Deep", in particular.  She's the real deal.

----------


## Theresa

Agreed, Grey.

I also enjoy "Rumor Has It."  It's on the new album as well.

----------


## JEK

Autour du Rocher while staring at the blue of Baie de St. Jean.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH4QUNWXKrU 

The "dawg" always runs alongside and wonders why the horse is always looking down while he's looking up and scanning all around. I have never tried to explain that to him. Always a nice ride.   :Wink:  

Great tune. 

And... no innuendos intended. Going some horsey riding soon here. Hope the snow stays deep - horses and dawg are always happy in the deeper snow.

----------


## JEK

Bob and Night Moves.

----------


## MIke R

> Theresa, I was just going to post about Adele.  I'm loving her new album and "Rolling in the Deep", in particular.  She's the real deal.



she sure is...........

----------


## Eddie

Television- Marquee Moon. 
Punk Rock for Grateful Dead fans... :-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlbunmCbTBA

----------


## Voosh

I'm not a big "Dead" fan. Yet, this one reminds of the old Ann Arbor days. Sweet. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JNdlCFe9GU 


Tab is a really good guy (He stepped up and lit a cig for me one time and we just talked Cajun. "Ya from somewhere up there?" What a player and great guy. )

Debbie is a real classic. REALLY. [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debbie_Davies ]




 






I have never met Kenny. Saw him a few times. My pleasure.   


NICE!

----------


## Voosh

> Bob and Night Moves.




He's an interesting guy. I do not care for a lot of his music. But, I can listen to some of his stuff over and over, especially his really old stuff which can be hard to find. One of our hometown heroes. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_seger 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JL_N-Dly-Q 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fdQbD3afBs

----------


## Peter NJ

My Sharona! The Knack



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg

----------


## Peter NJ

Dreamworld..Midnight Oil..These guys were "green" before it was hip to be green..One of my fav all time songs..Very underated band.



http://crocmusic.com/track/18747421/...il/dreamworld/

----------


## MIke R

you are absolutely correct.....all started with Beds Are Burning

----------


## MIke R

> My Sharona! The Knack
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg




Good Girls Dont....

----------


## Theresa

> Originally Posted by Peter_NJ
> 
> My Sharona! The Knack
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdnqEyToqg
> 
> 
> ...



......But I Do.

Haven't heard that in ages.

----------


## MIke R

yeah...great song

----------


## Voosh

Good gawd. Another "Michigan coincidence." Guess we've always had "the knack" here.   :Wink:  


*"*Singer Doug Fieger was a native of Oak Park, Michigan, a northern suburb of Detroit, Michigan, and grew up in the 9 Mile/Coolidge area. The brother of attorney Geoffrey Fieger, best known for representing Dr. Jack Kevorkian in a series of assisted suicide cases, Fieger had previously played in an eclectic rock band called Sky as well as the Sunset Bombers. Although Sky had received a modest amount of acclaim, including being produced by Rolling Stones producer Jimmy Miller, the band broke up without having any chart success. As a result, Fieger made the decision to move to Los Angeles and start another band.*"* 




Another one of those moments. A few years ago we're boarding a plane from Detroit to Los Angeles. I smile and say hi to someone already seated. Kathy says who was that? As always, I said they're on personal time and so are we and we're blocking the aisle. Arrngh she said. I did order, immediately, a complimentary wine for her. (She did recognize Hulk Hogan one time on a flight from Tampa to Detroit. After he said Hi! to us and everyone else on the plane. I just go with the flow.   :Wink:   :p )  

A good friend of mine dated this guy's sister. Another MI success. 


*"*Frey was born in Detroit, Michigan.[1] Growing up in Royal Oak, Michigan, he became part of the mid-1960s Detroit rock scene. One of his earliest bands was called the Subterraneans and included fellow Dondero High School Class of '66 students Doug Edwards (later replaced by Lenny Mintz) on drums, Doug Gunsch and Bill Barnes on guitar and Jeff Hodge on bass.

His first professional recording experience was performing acoustic guitar and background vocals on Bob Seger's Ramblin' Gamblin' Man in 1968. Frey and Seger would remain friends and occasional songwriting partners in later years.

Frey then moved to Los Angeles to follow a girlfriend who was an aspiring singer. His first recording as a musical writer was while fronting Longbranch Pennywhistle, a duo with J. D. Souther, in 1969. Frey also met Jackson Browne there, with whom he would also write songs. The three shared an apartment for a short time.*"* 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A806-bTzeQQ

----------


## Eddie

I just got home from a birthday bash for the DJ I worked with in the late 80's and early 90's (also the same guy who's reggae I've posted). He had a playlist from the old days, and this one brought back a lot of memories:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls

----------


## Voosh

Nice. Just downloading it and saving. For some reason my online connection here is crappy tonight. Someone doing maintenance on gear at Bright House on a Sunday AM?

----------


## Peter NJ

That song was from one of the best teen movies ever..Valley Girl...

Also,Itried to load Good Girls Dont,but something went wrong...great song..






> I just got home from a birthday bash for the DJ I worked with in the late 80's and early 90's (also the same guy who's reggae I've posted). He had a playlist from the old days, and this one brought back a lot of memories:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls

----------


## Theresa

Charlotte Gainsbourg, 5:55.  So sexy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEEsdzgBrCA

Also love IRM.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7KxvSwmzkY

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Neqzwy9oE-o 

IMHO. The beginning of the tune makes it unforgettable. 


And, another rarely heard classic. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMo2P6odJI8

----------


## Eve

JEK's awesome YouTube video

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMRLrf4pNn4

----------


## Rosemary

"Up the Ladder to the Roof"  The Supremes.  And "Eight Miles High" was good to revisit, Voosh.  Thank you.  That led me to "Chestnut Mare."  Love that song.

----------


## MIke R

this is what I'm talkin about..as I am watching my alma mater manage to find a way to blow another lead 


tastey song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qnB-O76xv0

----------


## Voosh

MikeR, 

Great tune. Yep. 


Rosemary, 

Another one I'd forgotten about. Thnx. As much as I like motorized vehicles, the plain and simple approach to life is great. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXTnYCg8v8o

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh-  Thank you for a beautiful video. I am incapable of rollerblading to the corner, but my bicycle hits the road in twoishesque weeks.  Apres the first town street sweeping, I am back in the saddle.

----------


## Voosh

IMHO. Always good to glide naturally. Anything human powered is darned good (bikes, skis, rollerblades, trekking, climbing, snowshoes, etc.)

Working on a horse riding trip with one of our SBH troop here. Yeah, yeah - I'll wear a "helmut" if they insist, since I ain't been on a nag for a while.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM

----------


## Rosemary

Safety first with a helmut!  Although I can't stand mine...We have a friend whose father  worked for the US Consul in Laos in the mid 70's.  They loved getting 8-Track tapes in care packages, and nothing made her happier than one by America.

----------


## Peter NJ

Rainbow Country
Maybe Bob's sweetest song..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPeIG...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

Stupid day today. We all get those. Kathy said to just hit the bed. I couldn't resist checking in here and repost this tune. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JNdlCFe9GU

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful, and sweet dreams to you and Kathy.

----------


## Voosh

Thnx. 

BTW. One of the coolest things was going into a bar with Debbie and Tab (the name dropper I can be.)

The band playing asked if someone wanted to sit in (they were cocky jerks with minimal talent) and our friends just shrugged and said "we got backup here, let's do it." They blew the house (and so called band) away. 

Right place. Right moment. Wrong folks to mess with when the playin' gets right. Great night. Then there was that night in Amarillo ... Never mind.

----------


## KevinS

I've got some Tab Benoit on the iPhone.  Lambikins likes this one, but I'm not sure if it is the song or Tab that she is into.  Likely both.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlmPIdUJ2t4

----------


## Voosh

Itsa a good. IMHO. C'est bonne. 


Letting folks in with cams at "workouts" is a big "no no" in my mind. Bring the show on and click away. This is the good, bad and ugly. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVTYkH0I02E 


OK. Another live shot. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvqj8P4Pm1o&NR=1 


Missy, 

Forgive me. These are in public domain. I honestly share. Luv ya.

----------


## Voosh

Haven't heard this one in years. Poignant. A friend asked to have a copy (I don't ask why.) I dug up the original vinyl, cleaned it up and the CD is on its way. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D2XD341xHo [Tinky, Youtube, version of another classic.]

----------


## amyb

Voosh-another  great old  tune to start my day and I send you thanks

----------


## Voosh

Monday moanin' 

Not on SBH. Complicated, crappy week coming up. A Savoy Brown moment. This tune kinda says it. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYCH3Ias__g



*"*Chris Youlden-Chrysalis Music Ltd.
I'm tired of being a fool
And my mind going from hot to cool
And trying to conform to others ideas
And someone else's rules

The life I'm living ain't mine
I'm supposed to feel that's fine
I didn't make the world I'm living in
And I ain't gonna toe the line

I'm tired of trying to be something I know ain't me
I'm tired of living up to what people expect me to be
You know some people are different
Now ain't that a crying shame
Now wouldn't be a real drag if we were all the same

And I'm not going to try to please
Eyes that just don't see
If I get myself together
You'll have the blues not me

I'm tired of trying to be something I know ain't me
I'm tired of living up to what people expect me to be
You know some people are different
Now ain't that a crying shame
Now wouldn't be a real drag if we were all the same

And I'm not going to try to please
Eyes that just don't see
If I get myself together
You'll have the blues not me

You'll have the blues not me

More lyrics: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/s/savoy_brown/#share*"*

----------


## Voosh

Just scanning through some 50s tunes. This is almost too cute. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymhJzLy7JF4

----------


## Dennis

First, hats off to Kory for starting this thread. Only 7 total posts and not online in 6  months but what a thread!

Second, and she has been mentioned before, Adele.

Her new CD makes me wish my commute was longer.

----------


## MIke R

Adele is great....so gritty Amy Winehouse ish voice without the drugs.....LOL

----------


## Theresa

Agreed on Adele.  I like her much more than Winehouse.

She makes me wish I could sing!

----------


## Eddie

I heard Adele, for the first time, on NPR last week. I'm amazed she's only 21. Her voice seems so much older... Joss Stone is another whose voice belied her youth.

----------


## JEK

My soon-to-be-thirty son just gifted me Mumford & Sons  Sigh No More.

http://www.mumfordandsons.com/biography


Nice stuff.

----------


## Rosemary

What a nice gift.  Moon River here.

----------


## Voosh

Another one for Petri (I only understood about 1/5th of the lyrics - Translation? It's in Swedish, I believe.) 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXc411PgAxE 




I happen to love the helo pics/vids.   :Wink:   :p 


Closest I could find to lyrics was - 

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/g/graham+..._20498709.html 


No. I don't have time to got through the rest - 

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/search.ph...g&q=helicopter

----------


## rivertrash

Beyonce on the deck at La Baleine.

Who cares what is playing?

----------


## Voosh

> Beyonce on the deck at La Baleine.
> 
> *Who cares what is playing?*




Now that is a perfect tune.

----------


## Rosemary

That image is Irreplaceable.  Enjoy.

----------


## Petri

> Another one for Petri (I only understood about 1/5th of the lyrics - Translation? It's in Swedish, I believe.) 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXc411PgAxE



1/5th is pretty good!

Here's the original music video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hlw5lHns5Q

Here are the lyrics in english:

in a pink helicopter
will I fly home to you 
in a pink helicopter yeah 
then I fly to you every day 
in a pink helicopter 
all the way home to you 
in a pink helicopter yeah 
then I fly through the stars to you 

laying awake in my bed middle of the night
and dreaming of you 
I have felt that my dreams fail me
laying alone in my room
just longing and thinking of you 
I know what I want 
I want up to heaven one more time

in a pink helicopter
will I fly home to you
in a pink helicopter yeah
then I fly to you every day 
in a pink helicopter 
all the way home to you 
in a pink helicopter yeah 
then I fly through the stars to you 

come early to school 
just as good when we feel like this 
for I only wanted to see 
if you were already there 

when we had geography yeah 
then you sat and waited for me 
I know what I want for I want
up to heaven one more time 

in a pink helicopter 
will I fly home to you 
in a pink helicopter yeah 
then I fly to you every day 
in a pink helicopter all the way home to you 
in a pink helicopter yeah 
then I fly through the stars to you 
in a pink helicopter 
I will fly all the way home to you 
in a pink helicopter 
I will fly all the way home to you

Cut and pasted from here http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Rosa_Helikopter
(Weird site but the lyrics match..)

----------


## Voosh

Petri, 

You totally rock. Thnx. 

Guess where I'm gonna be on my next birthday.   :Wink:   :p  


http://www.mcmahonhelicopters.com/ 






And, I'll get to wear these new ones - 




 


Courtesy of Sporty's Pilot Shop (cheap plug for some friends) and I use Jeppesen charts for here and Carib, too (oops, another cheap plug.) 



http://sportys.com/PilotShop/product/9016

----------


## Voosh

Sh*t. That is a bizarre, horrible reference. I just liked the tune and pics of the helicopters. 


Ref from Petri:   *"*Cut and pasted from here http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Rosa_Helikopter
(Weird site but the lyrics match..)*"*


Some of my best friends -




 





I've even tried it on dry land. Retired now. 




 




Never stop enjoying, within limits. Never, ever. IMHO.

----------


## Petri

> Sh*t. That is a bizarre, horrible reference. I just liked the tune and pics of the helicopters.



We hadn't been on a helicopter until 2008 when we did the heli-hike at Fox Glacier in NZ.  Got totally hooked and looked for all kinds of heli-things since then ;-)   

Have you seen this one?
http://www.vimeo.com/3156959

Keith's other videos are pretty cool, too.  The clip on his home page, keithloutit.com, under personal is pretty nice with clips from different parts of the world.


NZ has a lot of helicopters, some say that they've got the most per capita.  I've been following the real estate offerings with one eye and one of the houses, nothing extra-ordinary, had three helipads..

----------


## Voosh

That's a fun vid. Thnx. 

Weird thing is that it doesn't show up in the Firefox cache for "grabbing." I'd like to save that one.

----------


## Petri

It's on youtube as well but vimeo usually works better.

----------


## MIke R

> We hadn't been on a helicopter until 2008 when we did the heli-hike at Fox Glacier in NZ.  Got totally hooked and looked for all kinds of heli-things since then ;-)




heli skiing....its the BOMB!

----------


## Rosemary

I am listening to "Carolina In the Pines," by John Michael Montgomery, trying to get the gumption (although I can't stand that word) to play my violin again.

----------


## Voosh

Just do it! 

Dr. Voosh

----------


## Rosemary

My sweetheart is smiling.  Phew!

----------


## amyb

Inspiration?  Drive? Balls?

----------


## Voosh

Dealing with some issues with our son. He's in a bad place. We're just bringing the shovels to help dig him out. (Health and a nasty divorce.) I sent him this one - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvKj8lTuVtk

----------


## Rosemary

Best wishes to your son.  I love this song, especially the line "there's nothing wrong..." I remember seeing Miss Clark perform it on the Ed Sullivan show.  She arrived directly from Kennedy airport; her plane was late.  She wore a black dress with a white collar and was beautiful.  I was mesmerized. And Topo Gigio was on, as well.  A blockbuster Sunday evening for me.

----------


## amyb

Sorry for all that your son is going through, George. Hopefully, he will find the strength to get through it. In my thoughts.

----------


## Peter NJ

Voosh this will lift your spirits..Xtreme Band from Anguilla..Very talented..Real deal Soca..Wishing your Son the best.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwbqNmA6bvQ&NR=1

----------


## MIke R

yeah Vooshie....tell your son the darkest hour is just before dawn....hang in there

----------


## Voosh

Thanks folks. Sun will rise in the morning and we'll be back on SBH. That much I do know. 

Peter, 

That got me movin'. Thnx.

----------


## Eddie

Voosh- I've been where your son is... close enough, anyway. Just knowing my parents were in my corner got me through. I'm sure your support will do the same.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HagzTRmUBIE 


(Read comments below the vid.)

----------


## Voosh

Heard this one a number of times in some strange places - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJGQ_piwI0 


Once a Detroit kid... ya carry home tunes with ya.   :Wink:   :p 

On a sports note: One of my heroes has always been Gordie Howe. Great player. Great elbow to move stuff along.

----------


## Dennis

Old '97's.

"Every Night is Friday Night"

A real toe-tapper, as they say.

----------


## MIke R

LOVE the old 97s....and really like the stuff Rhett Miller has done post ol97....although it is much more sedate

----------


## LindaP

"On Meloncholy Hill" by the Gorillaz !!!!! My daughter sent me this.
 PS Sorry to hear Voosh.....our daughter also had love -hurt, and has Crohn's, so I wish you all the very best, and know you will get through.

----------


## LindaP

Ok, just listened to this in the car, this will get you moving!
  : (Gotta Walk) Don't Look Back,  by Peter Tosh

----------


## MIke R

was it the version with Mick?

----------


## LindaP

yes

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats a good one

----------


## GramChop

Nungan (fellow lovers of St. Barths)   ....it's like listening to sunshine!

----------


## Eddie

For those of us of a certain vintage, this should bring back some memories. Everyone owned this album (still should). One of the best live albums of all time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxFjFcEedQY

----------


## Voosh

Dat's a great one. 

My favorite is their live version of "Stormy Monday" from East Fillmore. A standard around here for doing jams in a bar. I have about 20 versions of that tune by 20 different artists. The Allman's is THE version you're always expected to play here. Works for me. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ1MzbATJiM 


Nah. That ain't Filmore version. It's just another live version which always is to the point, too. 


Crappy version of original live version - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s

----------


## GramChop

My favorite Allman Bros song of all times!!!

----------


## MIke R

> My favorite Allman Bros song of all times!!!



and the one I picked up my guitar and sang to my  daughter Melissa, on her first night home after being born....and she went right to sleep

----------


## GramChop

That IS special, MikeR.

----------


## MIke R

starting to think about the upcoming tropical trip... so we re gonna have a tropical themed happy hour today, featuring a pitcher of painkillers and this great song which we love to play down there

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3BGtrZKLM8

----------


## LindaP

Good socca!  Miker, how do you make your painkillers?

I am making a drink for my friend's birthday, one that we just had in Utah; called: Dead Man's Boots. It uses, Rye, tequila, absinthe, gingerbeer and muddled lime & sugar wow !!!!

----------


## MIke R

I make my painkillers this way

3oz dark rum
1 oz cream of coconut
4 oz pineapple juice
1 oz orange juice
grate copious amounts of fresh nutmeg over the top

----------


## MIke R

here is some more from our St Barts Mix


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoaGEPRYf1o

and of course this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvFsT...eature=related

----------


## LindaP

Thanks! and I agree with the nutmeg, makes all rum drinks sparkle!
 Ha, just put on "Walk like a man", Frankie Valli......great sing-a-long

----------


## LindaP

Now it's "Private Beach Party" by Gregory Isaacs......making my St Barths mix......

----------


## MIke R

here you go Linda....the ingredients

----------


## LindaP

Yum...but I don't know if I've seen Clement rum, does it matter?

----------


## MIke R

> Thanks! and I agree with the nutmeg, makes all rum drinks sparkle!




when I was in Grenada a few years ago I picked up about 20 years worth of that incredible Grenadian nutmeg...wow...what flavor!

----------


## MIke R

> Yum...but I don't know if I've seen Clement rum, does it matter?




Clement rhum is rhum agricole...divine...

----------


## LindaP

I'll look for it!  I purchased a few (nutmegs) in Anguilla last year at a road side stand, it really is good!

----------


## Eddie

My friend, Vinnie, just posted this video, from the Glasgow Songwriters Festival:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWzJ9ATAVTk

----------


## MIke R

nice eddie...very nice..

still love his Summertime song the best

----------


## Eddie

Summertime may be my favorite from that album, but his first album (All American Boy) is still my favorite. He's finishing the mastering of someone else's album, in Alaska, then moving to Prague, where he has a big following. He's started a new video project, doing an acoustic version of the entire AAB album. I'm looking forward to that...

A little bummed that the mastering is running long. Had hoped he could spend a week, or so, at my place before heading to Prague. I miss spending time with my friend...

----------


## Voosh

This one got me laughing and jumpin' tonight. One song that a bar band can pull out and get the folks out of their seats. Yep. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92NpzXXpQtg&feature=fvst 



I know. Silly vid. But... It made folks dance and hop. Always good.  

I love the original. I always disliked when I had to play this version. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsuun6_BjyU

----------


## Rosemary

A thing of beauty, Voosh.  The dancing!  We just listened to Riding In My Car by NRBQ.  So sweet.

----------


## Voosh

NRBQ - Oh Yeah! Miss those folks.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRK2o3EkOUw 

I didn't get the lyrics down altogether. Will listen again. I love the tune. The pictures remind me of "Harleying" through northern MI. Tres cool. 

And yes, I've pushed some limits on motorcycles. My "old" biking buds still swear that I hold the record for replacing exhaust pipes on a Harley '74. I always leaned them on the corners like I was in Switzerland on a custom BMW. 

Shucks. Still here to talk about it and get sunburnt on SBH. No complaints.  :)

----------


## Eddie

Don't know how I came across this, but I like the song (the video is pretty funny, too.) By a band called the R&B Bombers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyv8g...eature=related

OK- I see I saw it here, yesterday. Earl posted it in EE...

----------


## Voosh

Thanks Eddie. I think that might have been posted here before. I actually passed it on to some folks who really know music. They laughed and laughed and said I'm still on their good side. Whew. Good news. I thought I may have burnt some bridges. Friends. Great vid.

----------


## Rosemary

We saw this recently.  The song is great, and the video is very funny.  That the boys manage not to laugh made us laugh the whole time.

Last up here?  "Song For You" - thank you, Ray Charles.

----------


## Voosh

> My friend, Vinnie, just posted this video, from the Glasgow Songwriters Festival:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWzJ9ATAVTk




He's damned good. Thnx. 

Just replayed "Always A Rebel."

----------


## MIke R

Rebel??..someone say Rebel???

here's my favorite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu3bKBIEypE

----------


## Rosemary

This Old Heart of Mine - the Isley Brothers

----------


## KevinS

Live music from the quay in St Barth.

http://solutech.net/vsb/index1high.html

----------


## Rosemary

Isn't it great?

----------


## KevinS

Yes, it is.  I'm a big fan of supporting local music wherever I am.  And I always buy the CD, if available.  That's how I ended up with a Nungan CD, from when they were playing SBH in November, rather than downloading it from iTunes.  It cost me a bit more, but so what - the live performance, which included Annie's infectious smile, was great.

I think that what I caught earlier was the sound check, even though it didn't sound like it.  They're back live now, and it sounds more like sound check.  Go figure.

----------


## Rosemary

I noticed the same thing.  Funny.  We are new to Nungan-lucky you to hear them live.

----------


## MIke R

> Yes, it is.  I'm a big fan of supporting local music wherever I am.  .



speaking of which..you really have to check out Jenny Dee and the Deliquents...thats that Boston band which did a concert on the wharf last summer....very good stuff

----------


## KevinS

I haven't forgotten.  Maybe if they put play dates on their MySpace page I would have seen them by now.  Let me know if you hear about them playing P'Town.  I'll travel for music as well as food.

----------


## MIke R

check them out on iTunes

----------


## KevinS

Dinner is over, and a crowd is starting to collect on the quay.  Heck, we may even see dancing soon!  I'm sitting here reading on my Kindle, enjoying a post-dinner glass of wine,  with the band up fullscreen on my PC.  Not too bad at all.

----------


## Rosemary

Kevin-this is funny.  We have a fire, the newspaper and a book, a glass of wine, and the band before us, as well.  We may dance.  On principle.

----------


## KevinS

No fire here.  I'm in the office, Kate is in the den, and the fireplace is in the living room.

I'm able to split my concentration enough to hearing the bilingual fracturing of lyrics.  From my viewpoint, the intent is there, the attempt is there, and the fractured lyrics are a part of the St Barth charm.  

I just hope that my French friends are equally forgiving when my French is more fractured than I intended.

----------


## MIke R

got the fire...got the wine...got the book....got the show on the laptop...got the dog at my feet...in the recliner.....life is good

----------


## KevinS

We have a dancer!  A solo woman.  Isn't there one guy who's not too cool to join her?

----------


## MIke R

Lenny Kravitz.....loosely translated....LOL

----------


## MIke R

ZZ!!!!!!!

----------


## KevinS

Yeah, they need to work on their pronunciation for Tush though.  What they're pronouncing is NOT what the young sailors on the quay are hoping to find tonight.

----------


## MIke R

LMAO....I was thinking the same exact thing

----------


## MIke R

some pretty decent guitar work though

----------


## KevinS

Yes, it is.  I still don't know who they are, but they're OK.  They could be Cochons en L'Espace - Pigs In Space.

I'm amazed by the number of people ducking under the video screen and walking on down the quay who don't even turn their heads and look at the band.  That much sound in your ear and you don't even turn your head to look???

----------


## KevinS

Sailors, listen up!  See that dancing woman?  Go dance with her!  Worst case, you're likely to have more fun than your sailing buddies by dancing with her.  Best case, you may have LOTS more fun than your sailing buddies by taking her home.  Either way, how do you lose??? Go for it!

----------


## MIke R

yeah I am not watching as much as I am listening...I am trying to read....but I look up every now and then...looks like a subdued crowd for sure...and not too many of them..which makes me happy as a sign of things to come...

----------


## MIke R

> Sailors, listen up!  See that dancing woman?  Go dance with her!  Worst case, you're likely to have more fun than your sailing buddies by dancing with her.  Best case, you may have LOTS more fun than your sailing buddies by taking her home.  Either way, how do you lose??? Go for it!




you got that right...oh boy....a life time ago I know of a few sailors who stumbled on the quay and  that night had some fun dancing with the local girls...  :thumb up:   }:|  :crazy:

----------


## KevinS

In SBH, more likely the tourist/world traveler girls than the local girls, but yeah, young people do love to dance.  Etc.

----------


## MIke R

> more likely the tourist/world traveler girls .




there weren't any of them around at the time....this was before all those damn magazine articles in travel rags....LOL

----------


## Rosemary

I saw the dancing girl put her shoes on and leave.  I hope she had fun.

----------


## KevinS

> I saw the dancing girl put her shoes on and leave.  I hope she had fun.



Rosemary, 

I have no doubt that she did.

----------


## KevinS

The band is about done.  Merci, et Bon Soir.

Thursday is a lay day, and may be band-free on the quay.  Look for more live music on Friday night.

----------


## amyb

Yes, indeed!

----------


## Voosh

I don't know what prompted my bringing up this one. Long day already, short circuits all around. Roky is one character. Ever seen a band using a jug for some of their sound? 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYh5oMDlWwQ

----------


## Rosemary

Great song, Voosh. More live music on the wharf.  And dancing!

----------


## Rosemary

Mr. Wegman seems to enjoy it.

----------


## MIke R

> Mr. Wegman seems to enjoy it.




yes he is...pretty funny

----------


## amyb

IN THE STILL OF THE NIGHT-The Five Satins

----------


## Dennis

"Holdin' On To Yesterday" by Ambrosia

Brings back memories of High School dances...

----------


## MIke R

Van Morrison with THEM...Baby Please Dont Go

----------


## amyb

Frank Sinatra I ONLY HAVE EYES FOR YOU

----------


## JEK

In the X3

----------


## amyb

That's my first station setting ! and one of my favorite JB tunes

----------


## Rosemary

I am listening to "The Riddle" by Five For Fighting.  I love that song.

----------


## KevinS

I'm listening to and watching the party on the quay.

http://www.solutech.net/vsb/index1high.html]Quay Webcam[/url]

----------


## Rosemary

We are, as well.  The energy is beautiful, especially since at 10:30 on Friday night I have none.

----------


## KevinS

I wasn't expecting to see/hear a cover of Janice Joplin's "Mercedes Benz".  Coincidentally, the first time that I've heard it in years was just yesterday morning on my drive to work.

----------


## Rosemary

Or the score from Tommy. But I love the whole thing.

----------


## KevinS

La Grange?  Again, not expected, but I'm enjoying it!

----------


## Rosemary

Oui.  And the juxtaposition of a damp New England night with this concert is very funny, and a gift.

----------


## KevinS

If Buffett played then he did so while I was out to dinner.

----------


## Voosh

It's early in the morn. Had to run out. I pull up to a traffic light. Next to me is a cherry GTO. Driver and I exchange smiles. Light turns green and he lays a big strip of rubber. Made my morning. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_FSicQWimU 


When I got back home I pulled out a 45 with that song that I got as a promo from GM years ago. The flipside has them running a GTO through its paces at the Milford proving grounds. It came with some cool posters which I think I lost. 

For some reason I always preferred the 389 instead of the 421. Maybe because a friend of my Dad's had one (with the column stick shifter) and let me try it out a few times before I was legal to drive.  :p  

Years later a friend bought one of the top racing GTOs around here from the owner/builder. That's when I discovered the marvels of a Hurst shifter with an engine that could probably fly a small jet.  


Notice how the driver in this video crabs that he could only do 140mph on that last bunch of turns. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ftVwtIengY 


Another one of my favorites was the AMC AMX with a Ford 390. Talk about a small, overpowered, car that was tricky to handle.

----------


## Voosh

I have done just that with kids and grandkids. Just so they know how to handle driving. Snow tricks are even more fun. Yeah, I know that was a newer GTO. Kids have never had an accident. I have. I just try to pass on knowledge and a respect for commonsense. Each person's capabilities and reactions are theirs to deal with. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZPUV...ure=grec_index 


This vid ain't mine, but conveys the fun. It ain't just me. I remember one night that we're cruising through South Dakota in a "prototype." I'm snoozing in copilot seat when Kathy says she's a little tired and is going to step down and set cruise control at 110mph. "OK. Just don't get us in a ditch. I'm going back to sleep." Cheap thrills. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spq9iJAOkMM 


True story. As always, know your limits and skills. Enjoy another sunrise or sunset on SBH.

----------


## Voosh

Just rummaging through some old Motown stuff. One of my favorites: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umuSuOlX1xg 


If in the area, check "the home of Motown" (My sis and nephew paying homage.)

----------


## Rosemary

Great picture!  Great song!  When we were first married, my sweetheart was in a band that practiced at our house.  They referred to it as Soul Club.  As in, "Soul Club's here tonight." 
"No Soul Club tonight.  Hazel's in labor."  Hazel was the lady saxophone player.  "I'll be Doggone" was one of their signature selections.   In fact, I can hear it now.

----------


## Voosh

Another Motown classic: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1M5eEJeT38 



As a punk kid I got to play with some of these folks. What a long strange trip it's been. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Wells

----------


## MIke R

I was a Marvin Gaye fanatic as a kid....to me  one of the greatest  intros to a song is what happens on Lets Get it On...talk about setting a tone????.....and Got To Give it Up,....and Trouble Man...and Mercy Mercy Me...and Precious Love

the man was incredible

----------


## MIke R

I can go Motown all night with anyone...I was a Motown junkie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT_1mBc_Gjw

----------


## Rosemary

Try a Little Tenderness...

----------


## MIke R

and this..although this was STAX recording...one of  my all time favorites

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzPQe8JYJns

----------


## MIke R

> Try a Little Tenderness...




OH YES!

along with "These Arms of Mine" and "I ve Been Loving You Too Long"

----------


## Rosemary

There is a live performance from...Altamont?...on YouTube, but sharing that is beyond me: a YouTube rube.

----------


## MIke R

Monterrey....and  yes I have it

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymAWo2j6_xc

----------


## MIke R

I can go all night...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vf3ZE7CLg0

----------


## Rosemary

Marvin and Tammi-"Ain't No Mountain High Enough."
Any Marvin and Tammi.

----------


## MIke R

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT6kjQhVJ9Y

----------


## MIke R

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgAtvJNIdrU

----------


## MIke R

> Marvin and Tammi-"Ain't No Mountain High Enough."
> Any Marvin and Tammi.




do you know Tammi Tyrell fell into Marvins arms in a concert and died a few days later of a brain aneurysm?

----------


## Rosemary

I didn't. Very powerful.  And that brings us to Ray Charles and "If I Could".

----------


## MIke R

brings me to putting the brat to bed and now its movie time
but keep those Motown memories coming!

----------


## Voosh

One hell of a tune - "Ain't No Mountain High Enough." 


As for Tammi Terrell - she was a nice lady. A victim of spousal abuse. A story that Motown covered up. This is only part of the sad, real story: 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tammi_Terrell 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg 


They died way too young. I've never believed in "the good die young." Sometimes, I wonder. I guess I'll just trudge on, watch the next sunrise and do the best I can.

----------


## Rosemary

Me either.  Keep on trudging; we are, too.

----------


## Eddie

Garland Jeffreys does a great cover of "What Does It Take":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plsQMB1o6Vg

----------


## Voosh

Early Sunday mornings sometimes get me reflecting on the fun every day is (or isn't.) I'm glad. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEKai8PGomg

----------


## Voosh

Nice find Eddie.

----------


## Voosh

I always loved these folks. I always thought they were pure American natives. Guess I was wrong. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redbone_%28band%29 



My wife, who is part American native, always likes when I play their tunes. Works for me. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak

----------


## Rosemary

We just listened to Appalachian Spring.  Thank you Aaron Copland.

----------


## Voosh

In a jazz mood tonight. Started off slow with some records and CDs. Then went to Youtube and found this gem by John Coltrane with transcription. Now that's some playin'. (The comments were fun to read also.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kotK9FNEYU 


Another of my favorites, who I had playing in the background earlier, is John Scofield. Had to go to his site (he's very generous with music clips and copies of his studio transcriptions) and post two of my favorites that he did with Medeski/Martin/Wood. BTW, always a great show to see when he's in town. 


http://www.johnscofield.com/scoaudio/agogo/chank.mp3 

http://www.johnscofield.com/sheetmusic/chank.pdf 



http://www.johnscofield.com/scoaudio/agogo/boozer.mp3 

http://www.johnscofield.com/sheetmusic/boozer.pdf 




Don't get me started on Bela Fleck, I'm just popping in a couple of his CDs and am gonna kick back and enjoy.

----------


## Voosh

Aw heck. I'm just stuck on this Scofield stuff. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjqv_4HZOQw&feature=fvst 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgyHqJ4U1UE (Netherlands)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YRSCE_ESzc  (Italy)



Wait. Wait. Some more "traditional" playing.



http://www.johnscofield.com/scoaudio/54/01%20Carlos.mp3 


http://www.johnscofield.com/scoaudio...ary%20Time.mp3 


http://www.johnscofield.com/scoaudio...The%20City.mp3  (Out Of The City - says it all to me.) 


Sure, some of this ain't purist jazz (lotsa funk.) Scofield can play "traditional" jazz with the best of them. He also experiments with all sorts of concepts and plays with various different artists all over the world.

----------


## Voosh

One of my favorite tunes when cruising, too fast, on roads. Wes Montgomery - "West Coast Blues." It has a calming influence when in tight situations on the road. IMHO.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=829DIYHh4_o 



Old classic: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY6kDCwc7II&feature=fvst 



This plays well when we don't want to drive 55, too: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WixKYvO__no

----------


## Voosh

Eddie, 

Is this the player? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajyiWP891-w

----------


## Eddie

Voosh,
That's Vinnie.

----------


## Voosh

Eddie, 

I hope to see him live sometime. Cool. 

More... 


http://www.myspace.com/vinniejames

----------


## Voosh

Haunting tune. Sometimes hummed it to myself when  wet, cold and feeling like the rope has run out. 

(One version of this by "Blind Faith".) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAttqJ3qcg

----------


## JEK



----------


## Voosh

Great tune JEK. Thnx.


English translation: 


*"*Se Pa pou Dat >> It's been so long!

Since I was little
My heart chose you
You're like a melody
that makes me feel like I am in paradise
Please, Please, remove me from this cold
Please just give me one smile

ref:
it's been so long
I've been sing for you
It's been so long
I've been dreaming about you.
it's been so long
I've been sing for you..

oh yeah

Since I was little
My heart chose you
Just like the holy spirit
You've taken over my body
Please, Please, bring me in
Please make me feel alive

ref:
it's been so long
I've been sing for you
It's been so long
I've been dreaming about you.
it's been so long
I've been sing for you..

oh yeah

Now I am a grown up
but still I'm still in love with you
I can't give you money
But I have great feelings for you
that shine like diamonds
I don't have to swear
believe me sincerely
this love has been here for a while
wwoo, wooo, yeah

ref:
it's been so long
I've been sing for you
It's been so long
I've been dreaming about you.
it's been so long
I've been sing for you..

oh yeah

How many ways do I have to ask you
How many ways do I have to beg you
It's been so long, I've been waiting
please remove from the rain

I will wait for the day
the day you will take my hands
So I can take you
somewhere very far
so our love can grow
like a beautiful flower in the early morning
that refuses to fade

I did not translate it word for word
but that's basicaly what it means

Translation by Woodring Saint Preux*"* 








Haitian lyrics: 


*"*Haitian Music Lyrics

Music lyrics from
Alan Cave

Se Pa Pou Dat
Track # 5
Lyrics: Se Pa Pou Dat
Album: Alan Cave

lyrics:
Depi mwen tou piti
se ou menm ké mwen te chwazi
ou se yon bél melodi
ki fé'm santi m lan paradi
tanpri, tranpri wete mwen nan fredi
tanpri fé'm kado yon ti souri

Chorus:
(Se pa pou dat)
ma pe chante pou ou
(se pa pou dat)
ma pé reve de ou
(Se pa pou dat)
Ma pe chante pou ou, oh, yeah

Depi mwen tou piti
se ou mem ke m wen te shwasi
tankou yon sin espri
wanvayi zantray mwen cheri
Tanpri, tanpri rete mwen nan la ri...
O Tanpri vinn banmwen lavi

(se pa se dat)
ma pe chante pou ou
(se pa pou dat)
ma pé reve de ou
ma pé chante pou ou

Jodi-a mwen finn gran
poutan m'damou mem jan
m pa ka ba on lajan
men m gen w bel santiman
ki klere kon diaman
men pa kite m fé seman
ou met kwé m sinseman
Lanmou sa la lontan
wwoo, wooo, yeah

(Se pa pou dat)
ma pe chante pou ou
(Se pa pou dat)
ma pé reve de ou
(se pa pou dat)
ma pé chante pou ou


Ki jan pou m mande'w
( ma pe ret tan n)
Ki jan pou m prie'w
( ma pé ret tan n)
Depi dat mwen la mape retann
vinn wete mwen amba la pli

Ma pe retann jounin ( wo, wo)
jounen wa va ban m min (wo, wo)
pou mwen mennen w ale
yon ti kote byen lwen ( wo, wo, wo )
pou lanmou nou donnen (wo, wo)
Kon bél flé lan seren
ki refise femen ki ferise finin*"* 


Eerie, the Haitian phonetic lyrics match the vid exactly. We just sang along. Thnx.

----------


## Voosh

I can't post the chords or other music materials here by Alan Cave. My choice. 

Alan Cave requests that music info requests on his work and his father's go through him, and that a price be paid to help the devastated folks in Haiti. Good enough for me.


 :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

I found him on this album years ago

----------


## Rosemary

Keep Mediocrity at Bay.  Van Morrison

----------


## Peter NJ

Old School Cars
Dangerous Type...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmALL-V74Po

----------


## MIke R

Bad To The Bone.....George Thorogood


as I impatiently wait for these customers to leave so I can close and go home

----------


## MIke R

> Old School Cars
> Dangerous Type...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmALL-V74Po




new album comes out any day now

----------


## Peter NJ

Really?? Didn't even know they were still together..Cool.

----------


## MIke R

yep....radio is already playing a song from it

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjXRUEqibBw 

Northwestern roots give me away... Sigh.  :)  


(Drake Levin was one cool kid on guitar. Always. RIP.)




[Levin showed up at the Ed Sullivan Theatre to perform with Volk and Smith for the very last time, but Revere refused to allow Levin to play.[10] Unbeknownst to the group, Revere had hired a new guitar player, Freddy Weller, to perform that night. Levin graciously stepped aside and even showed Weller the chords to the songs. Levin was forced to watch the performance from the wings as the Raiders made their one and only appearance on Sullivan's show, on April 30, 1967. It was the only time that the lineup of Revere, Lindsay, Smith, Volk and Weller performed together. The following month, Volk and Smith left, subsequently rejoining Levin to form a band called Brotherhood. Charlie Coe, who had played guitar for The Raiders in 1963, rejoined the group on bass and Joe Correro, Jr. became the new drummer.]


--- 


A classic, IMHO. 


*"*Drake Maxwell Levinshefski (August 17, 1946  July 4, 2009) was an American musician who performed under the stage name Drake Levin. He was best known as the guitarist for Paul Revere & the Raiders.*"*

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAgP3229jho 


Who woulda figured that the Lovin' Spoonful could knock out such a tasty blues tune? I know. I saw them kick it out.

----------


## Voosh

Better than a cup of coffee at this time of "day." (I do miss living in Miami)



http://www.televisiontunes.com/Miami_Vice.html

----------


## Rosemary

Les Miserables.  On PBS.

----------


## amyb

HAIRSPRAY-we have 9 year old Jillian as our house guest tonight.

----------


## GramChop

Aren't little house guests the best, Amy?  I am the house guest of my favorite little person in Austin this evening!   She and I have heard all sorts of great local music the past couple of days.  I don't remember any of their names or I would post...sorry.

----------


## Voosh

The other night we're having dinner with some of our SBH crew here. Nice evening. Someone mentions that boat season is coming and that some friends/family are already prepping for the season (some live on their boat most of the time, in season.) 

I asked one of our lurkers here for the new iPad2 she had with her and brought up this tune in honor of her sister (Donna) and husband (big time "boaters".) "How'd you do that?" "Easy, little grasshopper. It will come to you."   :Wink:  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcHbh6HBDk

----------


## Eddie

Here's another "Donna" tune:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPDccLlm5Lo

----------


## Peter NJ

Hey little Donna still wanna..this beat goes on...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aQS-...eature=related

----------


## Peter NJ

Mr Isaacs..Wow!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKzY6...eature=related

----------


## Rosemary

Wow, indeed!  And we have just returned from a blockbuster gospel concert at Wesleyan University.  Never sat down  for the entire thing.  Oh Happy Day.

----------


## Voosh

I somtimes play tunes on a friend's boat. Wife screams - "Turn down the engine! It's getting blasty." Music to my ears. Yeah, I have "earbuds" in and blasting the Great Lakes, Florida and some places in Texas. With plenty of good tunes and great company. 

I love nice days on the water. 

Favorite line - "That was incredible on that whip-around. But... My glasses went flying ($600 bucks to replace.)" For her birthday I bought her a ton of "Croakies."  She still sneers at me when she puts them on the glasses as we hit the waves.  Hey! Simple, but effective. Ya live and learn. 

The humble, 

V.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7Xs9WVNBU 



My biggest kudos to Carol Kaye who played bass on most of those tunes.

----------


## Voosh

Tab does it so well...   



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59c1L_q3KSM 


Bonne tempe roulle. Always.

----------


## Rosemary

Toujours.

----------


## Voosh

Kinda reminds you of days... and a Stephen King TV episode. 

I love her voice. (And that Fender Telecaster playing lead   :Wink:   )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceYjg1dy-h0

----------


## Voosh

Another sad one. Karen had such a voice and touch. Sigh. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR1ujXx2p-I 


I wish she was here for another XMAS. 


Why am I looking through XMAS songs in late April? Well, we have a tradition of doing an XMAS song CD to play on the boat in August (XMAS in August as we toast in the sun - just one of those things...) It's getting harder to find new stuff to stuff on a CD. Glad I found this gem. Any suggestions for this year's project would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## amyb

Brook Benton-Try A Little Tenderness

Ahhhhhhhhhh......................

----------


## JEK

Clark's Trumpet Voluntary. That's all I can hear when the TV is on :) It will take a week for the wedding coverage to end.

----------


## amyb

This pageantry provides so many photo ops-I am enjoying it.

----------


## JEK

NUNGAN's newest. Watch at 1080p fullscreen -- perfect on 27" monitor.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7VQVzMR4Rs 



Guess some things don't change.

----------


## Voosh

In a Zydeco mood. Love hangin' with some of the great folks in "swamp" country.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B3lfqbiwX0 


Thank you www.cajunlyrics.com - 


*[*J'ai un papier dans mon soulier
J'ai un papier dans mon soulier
Pour ça ta maman connaît pas
Et ça ton père veux pas
Pour ça ta maman connaît pas
Et ça ton père veux pas
J'ai un papier dans mon soulier*]*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-_K5m42bx8 


Some years ago we were at some friends' place in the way up north MI. I popped the trunk on the car (so the rear speakers would rock) and backed up to the camp fire. They loved this stuff. "We're related to those folks down there. Ya know." I just smiled and played more Zydeco. It's all in the (free) jukeboxes up there now. Those Finnish and French lumberjacks just dig it. 




My friends reside here: 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreamland,_Michigan 


Bon temp roullez everywhere.  :p  :)

----------


## Rosemary

Dreamland. It sounds neat.

----------


## Rosemary

We just listened to Landslide-Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham. New version and just beautiful.

----------


## Voosh

Sorry if these are reposts. Just rummaging. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGDun7k8z9U 




Went looking for sumtin', found this instead.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnqPcuCqGn4  Tasty.

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh-a question.  What beach in your picture is that dawg on?  I always forget to ask.

----------


## Voosh

Sleeping Bear Bay, Glen Arbor, MI on Lake Michigan. Fletch is flattered that you asked. He snoozes on that beach all the time, in between boat rides and chasing after deer in the woods. 





 




Uh. Oh yeah, some music...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlOl9LOUQ0g 


If in that neck of the woods, check this out (one our SBH regular visitors and frequent lurkers on this site makes this happen.) 


http://stores.bigwaterhosting.com/mm...egory_Code=mmf

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvs8U0oxnlI 


Favorite Eric Burdon recollection. He was playing with Robby Krieger (of the Doors) on the riverfront here. Around midnight, he shouts out at full volume "I hate this f*ckin' song. But, everyone wants to hear it. So here we go.) 

What a night. The sound was bouncing back from across the river in Windsor.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk 


Oh, OK. Another favourite. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY

----------


## amyb

Good ones

----------


## Theresa

Getting ready to head out to dinner, listening to Chrissie Hynde tear it up on Middle of the Road.  She is the coolest woman in rock.

----------


## MIke R

her "I'll Stand By You" was one of the songs in our wedding ceremony

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful song and singing.  Our wedding song was "Stand by Me."  And we are listening to Hohn Hiatt -"Buffalo River Home."

----------


## MIke R

we had three songs played at our ceremony

I'll Stand By You - Chrissie Hynde
For My Wedding  - Don Henly
If I Should Fall Behind - Springsteen

----------


## Eddie

Gee, Mike. When it comes to weddings, your number seems to be three...

----------


## MIke R

beats 4....or 5...

its all relative   :Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> its all relative



True.

----------


## Voosh

Everyday, I can never decide which version I like better. So, I listen to both. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frfy27zIjuk 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMezwtB1oCU

----------


## Voosh

This first hit by The Association still has me running to grab my bass. (Leonard Bernstein admired the song, and included a short analysis of it in the "What is a Mode?" episode of his Young People's Concerts series.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYJhhKSXOBo 


Original studio version with Jerry Scheff playing electric bass. He backed Elvis and is the father of Jason Scheff who plays bass and sings with Chicago. There are two basses on the original, I don't remember who played the upright bass to "double" the bass sound.)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY2SRLMCHm8

----------


## Voosh

Alright. Just rummaging. Found this 45. I'll just post the Youtube link. It got my attention because I always liked the tune and, just a few years ago, a band playing at a neighbor's outdoor party played it. Oh, and JEK, the Outsiders came from some place called Ohio.   :Wink:  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y523DZuN_s 


Gotta get back to some "real" stuff here. One more favorite (a French production:) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNX0nrN-oeA 





The Outsiders remind me, in some ways, of Joey Dee and the Starliters and the folks who went on to form the Young Rascals. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZduBYLXY4cU 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plrZLGhgbTM

----------


## Rosemary

How Can I Be Sure?  

I STILL love it.  If I close my eyes, I am back in tenth grade...

----------


## MIke R

A Girl Like You...

they were so good

----------


## Rosemary

So poignant.  Oh this is great-we are going to have a music festival in front of the fire tonight.

----------


## Rosemary

To Sir With Love   Lulu

----------


## Voosh

SEALs. Had to listen to this one tonight. 


 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmPyqoTUfeE 





Got some warmer weather here today. Goofin' around with dawg as we explored to check out the upcoming "yard" projects. This song came to mind. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0

----------


## Voosh

Neighbor and I are clearing out some crud after a tree cutting out front. We see our new neighbors out about looking at their new home. We walked over. Nice folks. Her name is Nadine. We broke into a chorus of: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdFcSVAn_OM 


She said it was the best "welcome wagon" they've ever had.  :)  



Original: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHEd5P39Yoo

----------


## Voosh

Joe Walsh, Steve Cropper and "Duck." Sorry I missed that one live. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3lEqVAroX4 



Political comment, yep, for all political, prejudiced and misguided: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n03a7cLf0M 


Listen to the words a 0:23.   :Wink:   :p

----------


## Rosemary

Lots of Chicago!  "Beginnings"  "Take Me Back..."  
And the Beach Boys "God Only Knows What I'd Be Without You..."  Friday night settling back into home happy music.

----------


## MIke R

Coltrane will send me into slumber tonight...very soon

----------


## Rosemary

Sweet dreams!  On to the Doobies, It Keeps You Running...

----------


## Voosh

Big Chicago and Doobies fan. 

Doin' some yard work. Rains are coming again later today. Gotta hit the road and enjoy this brief moment of sunny spring. I'll get back to yard work later.   :Wink:   :p  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o

----------


## Petri

Some guitar music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSedE5sU3uc

----------


## amyb

If It Makes You Happy-Sheryl Crow

----------


## Voosh

LOL. I love some of the posted comments that go along with the vid.

----------


## MIke R

My Old Kentucky Home

----------


## amyb

Mike-when do they race? Should I rush to a TV like right now?

----------


## Voosh

Going out to a SBH friend's kid's horse farm in a few weeks to do some country trail stuff. Am trying to put together a CD of "horsey" songs for the occasion. Any suggestions are more than welcome.

----------


## Rosemary

Chestnut Mare!

Don't Fence Me In.

Should Have Been a Cowboy.

Wild Horses.
Beer For My Horses
Horse With No Name

One Trick Pony

----------


## Eddie

Bring on the Dancing Horses:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaWs79v0ugE

----------


## Eddie

Four Horsemen- The Clash

----------


## Rosemary

Mr. Ed

----------


## Eddie

Maybe the most famous horse song ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PZPpWTRTU

----------


## Eddie

Rosemary- I think we had the same thought process...

Ride Your Pony- Lee Dorsey (my favorite version is by The Fleshtones, though)

----------


## Rosemary

Eddie-I think so too!

The Horse-Cliff Nobles and Co.

----------


## MIke R

> Chestnut Mare!
> 
> Don't Fence Me In.
> 
> Should Have Been a Cowboy.
> 
> Wild Horses.
> Beer For My Horses
> Horse With No Name
> ...




my favorite

"Save a Horse...Ride a Cowboy"

----------


## Rosemary

Of course it is!

Cowgirls Don't Cry.

All the Pretty Little Ponies.

----------


## Voosh

Thanks folks. I just got started on this "project." Being a creature of habit I went after TV/movie stuff - Bonanza, Fury and "Good, Bad and the Ugly." 

Work in progress. Right now I'm searching for tunes that describe the "keester" pain and itch after tromping trails when ya haven't done it in a while.

----------


## Rosemary

There you've got me.  You may need to write them.

----------


## MIke R

> Of course it is!
> 
> Cowgirls Don't Cry.
> 
> All the Pretty Little Ponies.




anything by the Cowboy Junkies.....what an incedible show they put on...what a voice

----------


## MIke R

The theme from My Friend Flickr

now I am *really* showing my age....LOL

----------


## MIke R

A song I play and sing to Lena all the time

"Wildfire"

and one of my favorite Dan Fogelberg

"Run for the Roses"

also..."Black Horse and a Cherry Tree"

and of course Aerosmiths "Back in the Saddle"

----------


## amyb

I'm An Old Cowhand
Happy Trails To You-Roy Rogers
Take me Back to My Boots 'n Saddles
I'm Back In The Saddle Again-Gene Autry
The William Tell Overture-Lone Ranger
Ragtime Cowboy Joe
The Surrey with The Fringe On Top
Home, Home on The Range

----------


## MIke R

One Trick Pony...Paul Simon

----------


## amyb

How could I forget that one? I went to college with Paul Simon!

----------


## MIke R

its a repeat..Rosemary already posted it

----------


## MIke R

but another one just came to me

"Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses" U2

----------


## Voosh

Well! I've got almost too much to work with here. 

I don't ride often. Our friends are pros and I take their directions. I'm rusty at rough trail and woods riding. Horses seem to know that I should get "easier" treatment - Yes, I talk to them, nuzzle up before ride and give them treats. I threw away my last pair of cowboy boots (Justins) some years ago. I just wear my trail stompin' tennies. Horses don't complain. 

#1 Goal - Not have this happen (it won't) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehsnxTm2_-U 



IMHO. Note on that vid: Those were "tamed" horses, from my perspective. I always get up close and introduce myself (never jump from a gate, just haul up.) The guy might have been an idiot, but he did do a good landing with a roll, look at his right foot hit the ground for safety, after he flies off and goes into a safe tumble (at about 0:18 on the vid. 0:28 shows the "fall" and right foot stabilizing with a good roll a little better.)  Staged. IMHO. Always fun. Horse looked bored.

As always. Do fun within your commonsense limits.

----------


## Voosh

I love playing "Nadine" on open nights (the bass with it's pauses at the right time is so right (Willie Dixon?.)) 

Folks that wanna do it often say "You probably don't know this Waylon tune. Just get goin' - ummm, OK,  :p , I'll figure it out. BTW. Ever heard the original by Chuck Berry?" 

I do OK on background vocals. GEEZ. I've had to step in sometimes to cover for these folks that were tryin'. It's all fun and I got many free beers for not pulling the carpet out from under some of these folks that were trying to ring a bell. 

I DO admire folks that admire music and try their hand at it. Baby steps can lead to incredible stuff. Not always, truly. Worst thing, IMHO, is karaoke bars (and very good clubs and "country clubs") that have the same screachers every week. OUCH. 


From another George - 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J94wmUAw9XE 

 :)  





bad mix on drums, only mix I could quickly find.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q9S3cT18Fs 

Thank you FRIENDS!  (family)

Y'all make the next sunrise even more special. Thnx.

----------


## KevinS

Bankie Banx.  Pour It All Out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3kzjbF_m00

----------


## Voosh

After takin' the dawg in for his annual "lube and oil change" today (he's good,) we did some tree and scrub clearing. This came to mind - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNsLyQGSqIg 



Then, as I cleaned up, I brought this up (always a good hoot.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ibboREldU4 


 :Wink:   :p  I still have all my fingers and dawg has great hearing because I put those pesky ear plugs in his ears when he supervises the wood-work. Hey, it's a northern thing. We rolled out in a "top of the line" SUV. Tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll haul the wood out with a real truck. Just our way of takin' care of business, goofin' around AND making it back home safe. AND, missing being on Flamands.

----------


## amyb

I admire the way you make the chores fun for both you and Fletch

----------


## Rosemary

Cornell Dupree.  Rest in peace, Uncle Funky.

----------


## Voosh

Another sad loss. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB1d_wFWVF4 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSyZl...eature=related

----------


## KevinS

A favorite cover - Fine Young Cannibals - Suspicious Minds (Suspicious Mix).

The video is a simpler, cleaner version.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBjsWGw6SQM

----------


## Voosh

Kevin, 

I always love that version. 



Ran across this old favorite international hit tonight (mostly, not known in the US) : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIyyPsqRweE 

Lyrics in English and French - 

http://www.arabicmusictranslation.co...sha-aicha.html 



And, this too by Khaled - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hddFF12p7J4 

(Rai (also Raï), a form of folk music that originated in Oran, Algeria, from Bedouin shepherds (evolved into a popular genre))

----------


## Dennis

Common.

Just 'cause.

----------


## GramChop

In just a little while I'll be listening to Josh Groban from my 7th row perch on the floor of the Lakefront Arena here in the Big Easy!  I've wanted to see him live for many years and I now get my chance!  Be still my beating heart!

----------


## Rosemary

Good for you!  Have a ball.

----------


## amyb

Good one, Missy. Looking forward to your review.

----------


## JEK

Mike R would be so proud. Andy Wahtishisname too. Enjoy!!

----------


## MIke R

MikeR would rather get root canal with no novacaine, than to endure one minute of Groban....LOL

----------


## GramChop

If you don't have something nice to say....Go home!

----------


## GramChop

I hope somebody took pictures....I ended up on stage.  Something about single people who like wine?...and a young boy who liked milk....!  it was crazy!  I'm hoping somebody I know provides photos!

----------


## MIke R

I hope you had fun..

there


how was that?

----------


## amyb

Mike the dying root is painful. The root canal procedure takes away that pain. Good dentistry  is not appreciated enough.

----------


## GramChop

I had a blast, MikeR!  It was a crazy experience..!

----------


## MIke R

not exactly sure how the word "crazy" and Groban go together....but hey....I'll take your word for it...glad you enjoyed it

----------


## GramChop

Crazy is that of all the hundreds of people in that crowd, i got picked to sit on the stage (with three other people), was given a glass of wine to enjoy while he serenaded us.  That's "crazy"....in a sophisticated, refined, elegant, upscale sort of way.  I can see why you wouldn't get it!

----------


## MIke R

oh.....

yeah...you re right

well I am glad you had fun!

anybody shoot a video of it?

----------


## amyb

With what song were you serenaded? Glad it was such a memorable night for you, Missy

----------


## Dennis

> I hope somebody took pictures....I ended up on stage.  Something about single people who like wine?...and a young boy who liked milk....!  it was crazy!  I'm hoping somebody I know provides photos!




From The YouTube. No Missy sighting but perhaps the poster hass more footage?

----------


## Dennis

Bo Deans

Go Slow Down

----------


## MIke R

Tragically Hip

"Cofffe Girl"

----------


## Dennis

Not the same band they once were.

"Locked in the trunk of a car"

"Looking for a Place to Happen"

"An Inch an Hour" 

"Nautical Disaster"

Good songs.

----------


## Voosh

Béla Fleck. 

I have just about everything that genius has done. But, Victor Wooten on bass just blows me away. Victor's brother on electronic percussion is also a mind-blower. Seen them live many times. The real deal is even better than the recorded stuff. 




Starting from the "bottom," ya build.  :)  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Wooten

----------


## MIke R

> Not the same band they once were.
> 
> "Locked in the trunk of a car"
> 
> "Looking for a Place to Happen"
> 
> "An Inch an Hour" 
> 
> "Nautical Disaster"
> ...




yep..but I do like Coffee Girl

----------


## MIke R

Kid Rock/Sheryl Crow "Collide"

----------


## Voosh

Before every doctor, lawyer, dentist, etc. owned a couple Harleys, we rode. Nope. Never did bad things. Just loved the the wind in our faces. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmeqMDUaY4A

----------


## Peter NJ

Dramarama



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpU45...eature=related

----------


## Peter NJ

Dramarama

Anything Anything.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNpKNKBNTvw&NR=1

----------


## GramChop

Great song, Peter!

----------


## Peter NJ

Work for food..
Maybe Dramaramas best..
The original underated band..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqBjG2PnFTQ

----------


## MIke R

Inna di Red...Stephen Marley/Ben Harper


nice

----------


## Rosemary

Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan

----------


## Voosh

I believe this is a music repost by me. 


I have had 409s, 413s, 426s (always loved those hemis,) 427s, 454s, 490s and some bigger stuff. Wrenching, currently, on a project that I will only be able to really "tune up and let loose" in MI's UP or in SD.  :p  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuUfidbM_nM 


Yep. Gimme a rear wheel "sled" with a big engine. Fun!

 :Wink:   ALWAYS, safe. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRAAK...eature=related

----------


## MIke R

my pleasure boat, a classic Century Arabian, has a 454 4 barrel  engine in it...which at todays gas prices, is why we hardly use it....it cost 20 bucks just to start it....LOL

----------


## Peter NJ

Dramarama take over weekend continues..
Wonderamaland




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LhwO...eature=related

----------


## Peter NJ

Haven't got a clue..
Dramarama



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x7W6...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

> my pleasure boat, a classic Century Arabian, has a 454 4 barrel  engine in it...which at todays gas prices, is why we hardly use it....it cost 20 bucks just to start it....LOL




Yeah. I hear ya. With some of those cars, I swear, you could see the fuel gauge movin' downward when you let loose. 

Even the new ones aren't gentle on your pocketbook. Recent favorites were a Grand Cherokee Limited and a Crown Vic with Police Interceptor package. Mostly stock. Screamers. Gas hawgs. 

These days we use nondescript, yet spunky but easy on gas, vehicles for our ramblings around the country. 

Marina gas prices are way higher. They hate when we pull out and then dock at a public mooring and haul a few cans of gas to fuel up the Cobalt. Then off we go...   :Wink:  



http://www.televisiontunes.com/Miami_Vice_-_Short.html 



Yep. I miss boating in FL. But, the Great Lakes are loads of fun.

----------


## MIke R

here was my last 30 minute 100 dollar cruise on Squam Lake, a.k.a Golden Pond ( the same one from the movie ) with the 454 powering it.....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

5 dollars a gallon in the marina....ugh

----------


## Voosh

Was that a Hillary Clinton moment by Lena? "It's my sinuses. Who cares about the gas prices. Roll on."   :)  :p

----------


## Voosh

BTW. What year is that Arabian? Really nice. 




1976 Century Arabian Glass - with original 440 V-8 engine bored to 456 cu. inch and balanced.  V-drive.  Originally mahogany brown exterior with Burgundy/White vinyl interior. Excellent chrome, glass, interior.  Hull sides have been re-sprayed black, the boat needs some finishing,  the trailer may also be available.  These Arabians perform very well and have classic styling.  Don't hesitate because these boats are getting harder to find.




 





Another music repost. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZIqi9UnQH0 




And, NO. I'm not a Cap'n Mike, Martin, Rosemary and all of y'all that know the waters and seas so much better. I just enjoy and survive. So far, so good. 

Fun stuff. One day, we went at a full frontal wave. I pumped it out and went around. Kathy lost an expensive pair of glasses. Harrumph - "What happened to the "Croakies?" "I forgot them." Geez. Well... We ain't gonna find them now, as I pumped up and jumped some waves." Her only comment - "Thank God we don't have the pup or kids onboard."

----------


## MIke R

its a 76....the engine in it now was a refit in the early 80's

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh, I'm a swabbie, with a great captain who grew up on the Great Lakes.  I like the picture with the pine trees going right down to the water.  So tonight we will listen, again, to "Take Me Back to Chicago."  By Chicago.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0uGdfS96fQ 


IMHO. Being on (or in) water, scrambling on land or gliding in the air - POIFECT.

----------


## Rosemary

It is POIFECT.  Many thanks.  My Midwest man loved it.

----------


## Voosh

I don't know what "poifect" is. But, Kathy and I have weathered a lot of tough waters. Closest to poifect, besides being on SBH, are all the times on the water (she is THE diver and swimmer, I'm the boat tender   :Wink:  .)  

She won't ride with me on a motorcycle (only once.) She handles the gears darned well in a car on back roads at insane speeds. Yikes! 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plh-xdIz3v0 


 :thumb up:  


[Having a problem with connections here (broadband burped) ... big bucks for incompetency...] 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SD8gem-fE8

----------


## limes591

I think I found Gramchop.  
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## amyb

By Jove! I  think you've got it.

Nice work limes

----------


## GramChop

YAY...limes...you found me!  Thank you SO much!  Not my best view, but hey....it's still me AND Josh Groban...WOW!  What a memory!

----------


## Voosh

A good day is a GOOD day. Rock on. IMHO.  :)

----------


## GramChop

It WAS a good day, Vooshie!  I got to meet a musician I really admire!

----------


## Voosh

Meeting folks that are great and inspiriting - makes your day and inspires you, too. 

You can never learn or appreciate too much. IMHO. Truck on.

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful.  And well done-your heart must have been pounding!

----------


## GramChop

It was, Rosemary!  I wasn't sure if I wanted to laugh hysterically or cry.  

What's really funny is to be out and about and have some random person say, "Excuse me, but were you at the Josh Groban concert last week?"

----------


## Rosemary

Laugh, laugh, laugh, and look back in wonder.  Mr. Groban was the winner here.

----------


## GramChop

Merci, mon amie!

----------


## Rosemary

Toujours, mon amie. C'est vrai.

----------


## Voosh

I posted this link in another thread. 

Helping son get to start over. This tune came to mind. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ZW_pUQx2s 

Read lyrics in this tube. Solid and true. IMHO. 


The ever cynical and heavy-hauling, 

V.

----------


## Voosh

For Martin, 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTwTPWEnpnU 


 :Wink:

----------


## Rosemary

We are listening to Mr. Bob Dylan in honor of his birthday-New Morning, Tangled Up In Blue, Mr. Tambourine Man, All Along the Watchtower, Like A Rolling Stone...

----------


## Voosh

Nice choices. Just plopped in the first album. "Baby Let Me Follow You Home" made Kathy smile.

----------


## Rosemary

O-O-H Child, with thanks to the Five Stairsteps.

----------


## Eddie

A really nice, and different, cover of Dylan's Buckets of Rain, by The Ebony Hillbillies and Garland Jeffreys : (well filmed, too...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l64Lrp__SQ8

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful.  Just beautiful.

----------


## Voosh

Yes. That is a real keeper. Just saved it.

----------


## Voosh

Petri's "Cover Art" posting, for some reason, reminded me of this old tune. 

NOT FOR EVERYBODY. My coworkers gave me the 45 many years ago. Which I still have. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBfxl_T6ldg 



 :p  :crazy:   :Wink:   :)

----------


## rivertrash

I remember this from high school days.  Funny -- I don't remember anyone complaining that it was politically incorrect.  Maybe some did, but it didn't get down to our little town.

----------


## KevinS

> My coworkers gave me the 45 many years ago. Which I still have.




Funny, I read that as "My coworkers gave me a .45 many years ago. Which I still have."

Your clip reminded me of Dr. Demento.  http://www.drdemento.com/

----------


## Voosh

Dr. Demento was "Da Guy" for off the wall tunes. 

As for the .45 reference - back then our preference was a solid .357 or a .38 built for +P loads. Never cared for .45s. 

Well, I do like 45s and we have a ton of those that we still play on the turntable. Tonight we had some of the aftereffects of the horrible tornados that hit way south of us. Playing some stuff on the turntable, power hit, turntable (with power protection) slowed down a bit - We just held hands and agreed we are lucky, as the lights flickered.

----------


## Voosh

Got some time. Ain't goin' to sleep. Gonna hit the yard for some spring chores. Weather is cooperating. Cool. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrwhfhncPfM

----------


## Voosh

In honor of all the incredible rain we've had here. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdrGS__yg6Q

----------


## MIke R

> In honor of all the incredible rain we've had here. 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdrGS__yg6Q





or..........





this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi0CqIeLjkQ


*running and ducking*

----------


## Eddie

No need to run & duck, Mike. It's a great pop song.

----------


## Rosemary

It is a great pop song.  The Cowsills were interesting.  They were a family band.  The dad had a long career in the Nave, and I think they were based out of Newport, RI.  I remember thinking "The Rain..." was so romantic when I was growing up.

----------


## rivertrash

What is wrong with those boys' teeth?!

----------


## KevinS

I had forgotten about Rain from the Beatles.  It'll make the next iTunes download.  I had also forgotten The Rain, The Park, and Everything from the Cowsills.  That song will NOT make my next iTunes download.  

Here's my contribution to the Rain topic, Beautiful Rain by the BoDeans.  Love these guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6IL1jJ6Dck

----------


## MIke R

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYEvz0oniCM

----------


## KevinS

OK, I MIGHT download that one.

----------


## MIke R

Bodeans rock....love that song...still think thats their best album

----------


## Rosemary

Singing in the Rain...

----------


## MIke R

I have always liked BJ Thomas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnW...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGqgW...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym_mJokfTQg

----------


## Rosemary

Remember "Hitching A Ride" by Vanity Fair?  Evocative of summer as a teenager for me.  And "Brandy."

----------


## MIke R

Bankie Banks Radio on Pandora is really knocking out some great tunes on this warm humid pre Memorial Day Friday....  :thumb up:  

and yes Rosemary I remember those songs...two great tunes

----------


## Voosh

MikeR, 

Got no problem with the Cowsills. Actually, some nice produced shtuff there by them. 



And now, I was cruising for some tunes by the Fogerty brothers - this is what showed up?!?! 

Now I'm duckin' and hidin'.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVtshExXoWk

----------


## Voosh

Late 80s classic 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

----------


## Voosh

Roy Buchanan was a real genius. Only reason I keep a Telecaster around. Check out the other vids on YouTube of him blazing the way. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMcjPZgK9GM 




*"*One of the pioneers of the telecaster sound, he was noted for his use of note bending, volume swells, staccato runs and "pinch" harmonics. He is considered by many to be one of America's most soulful guitar masters, and even 20 years after his death, he maintains an army of devoted fans, including some of rock guitar's greatest (just ask Jeff Beck, Robbie Robertson or Billy Gibbons). This performance, captured on the ACL stage on November 15, 1976, shows Roy Buchanan in his prime at the age of 37. Indeed, it may well be the best high-quality audio/video recording of his complete performance known to exist.*"*

----------


## Voosh

Another one of my guitar (Telecaster) heroes - Danny Gatton - RIP.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyjtW-rvWoQ

----------


## Rosemary

Nice, Voosh. Roy Buchanan. God bless. "Sooner or Later"  here, by the Grass Roots.

----------


## Voosh

Original - 


*"*Originally done by the Evergreen Blues (Mercury 72756) earlier in 1968; the
Grass Roots' arrangement is more-or-less a note-for-note copy of theirs.*"*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YydwL0kl_5o 




An old Motown friend confirmed that I remembered right about who did that tune originally. Of course, found it on YouTube.  :)

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YydwL0kl_5o

----------


## Rosemary

Part of the Plan. Dan Fogelberg

----------


## KevinS

I seem to be listening to Korean Opera...

http://www.wimp.com/greatchallenges/

----------


## Rosemary

Dave Brubeck on PBS.  Great show.

----------


## MIke R

I'm listening to the rhythmic sounds of waves lapping on the beach about 20 feet away....

catchy tune....  :cool:

----------


## Eddie

Bankie is here on Friday.

----------


## MIke R

> Bankie is here on Friday.



  :thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Radio St Barth has been fantastic, since I got here.

----------


## Rosemary

Lucky you, Eddie!  Dr. Wu, Steely Dan, here.

----------


## KevinS

I'm listening to my favorite love song, You're the Girl I Love by Steve Goodman.  In addition to the words, I do love a saxophone...


If you're not familiar with the song there's a non-saxophone live version on YouTube.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJLOaBUCEgs

----------


## Rosemary

Oh boy.  Thank you.

----------


## KevinS

Rosemary,

For me, the quintessential available version is the one off of the Live Wire CD.  You can sample it on iTunes, but the sample doesn't get into the Sax portion.  If you like the live version off of YouTube then the $0.99 Live Wire version on iTunes is worth risking $0.99 over.

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, Kevin.

----------


## amyb

Kevin, I'm with you. Saxophones bring music up a notch

----------


## MIke R

absolutely......

----------


## Voosh

Don't ask why I got into some VanHalen stuff... 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8WHA3WWz0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0 


Made my day. 

(Played original vinyl here and posting vid links.)

----------


## MIke R

love VH....more so with David than with Sammy..although I like em both

this is my fav

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD70bNDujQU

----------


## Voosh

That's another great one by VH! 

Had that playing on my Walkphone as getting on to the airport in gawd knows where and just bustin' my butt to get home and looking forward to seeing Kathy and home. Yep. 

Big jump with heels "clicking" on tarmac and plopping into a great seat on a long flight. Ahhh. Made it this time. Yep.

----------


## Rosemary

You're getting "Closer To Home."  Grand Funk!  Listening now.

----------


## MIke R

Mean Mistreater......wow...Im back in high school

----------


## Rosemary

Next up...J. Geils!

----------


## MIke R

Love Stinks......Wamma Jamma....Detroit Breakdown...Give It To Me

my Jersey Shore summer band when they came through

----------


## Rosemary

Deep Purple.  Machine Head.

----------


## MIke R

Rainbow...."Since You've Been Gone"

----------


## Rosemary

Jim Croce  "Moving Me Down the Highway."
America  "Sister Golden Hair."

----------


## Rosemary

"Hello Old Friend"  Two versions.  Eric Clapton and James Taylor.  We love them both.

----------


## Petri

A very special version of bohemian rhapsody.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irLsjBDPe5c

----------


## Rosemary

We were in New York for the past few days, and there was an ongoing freeform summer solstice music festival around 165th St. area. Lots of families and salsa, rock, folk... Very nice.

----------


## MIke R

there is something about blowing out of school on the last day...jumping in the car..windows down..sun roof open...zooming down the highway way over the speed limit....with the mountains in your rearview mirror..and the beach ahead of you...
with  Kenny Chesneys "Summertime"....and Sly Stones "Hot Fun in the Summer Time"...and Janis Joplins "Summertime"..all at full volume...that is just magical!!!...and exhilarating...maybe because there is only one day out of the year you can do that and feel that freedom ...

----------


## amyb

Mike-You know how to find joy in so many ways. ENJOY!

Hooray for summer........

----------


## KevinS

Apparently I should be listening to If I Only Had A Brain from the Wizard of Oz soundtrack.  

I was planning to blow off the day and buy a new car today.  However, smack in the middle of today's calendar I have a meeting with a top-5 client.  Hmm.  I thought that was tomorrow.  Car shopping can wait....

----------


## amyb

Good thinking! and good luck with the new vehicle-what are you looking to get?

----------


## KevinS

The BMW that I've been talking about since last December.  Time to pull the trigger.

----------


## amyb

A wonderful product line. I wish you well. I have liked all the BMWs I have driven-a great ride.

----------


## JEK

Loving my X3!

----------


## KevinS

> Loving my X3!



Mine will be much more affordable if I don't blow off that top-5 client...

----------


## amyb

To every thing thing thing-there is a season...

Take care of your client and THEN go shopping!

----------


## Dennis

> Loving my X3!




Loving my X5.

----------


## Voosh

Classic. IMHO. As for vehicles, my Triumph Bonneville and Norton Commando were kinda special. Then, it was Harleys. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpcZrQQM-4 



Zoom, zoom.   :Wink:   :p

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> Loving my X3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my X5.




there is another tree you guys missed over there....hurry and go pee on it....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Voosh

As a kid I always wanted to fly one of these: 




 




Some dreams don't come true. But, it would've been one hell of a cruise in  an X15.

----------


## Rosemary

Yes it would have been!
Meanwhile, we just heard "I think About You" by Collin Raye. 
I just began experimenting with Pandora.  Late to the game.

----------


## NYCFred

> Classic. IMHO. As for vehicles, my Triumph Bonneville and Norton Commando were kinda special. Then, it was Harleys. 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpcZrQQM-4 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom, zoom.    :p



220719

Serial # of my Commando. Owned it around 1978. WTH that number is still in my head is beyond me.

----------


## Voosh

Ya never forget the good times. Wiping out the bads is an exercise while laying on an SBH beach. Always smile and enjoy. IMHO.

----------


## amyb

I SHOT THE SHERIFF

----------


## Voosh

But I didn't shoot the deputy     :Wink:  


http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/b/bo...f_ver2_crd.htm

----------


## Voosh

Great tune. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs 


I especially love comment #2 - *"*im in my room, listening to this.. my dad walks into my room and says: "turn? that sh*t up".. says a lot doesnt it?*"*

----------


## Rosemary

That comment had us smiling, too.  Funny.  I never knew Stephen Stills wrote that song.  We just heard 100 Years-Five For Fighting.  Love that song.

----------


## KevinS

Aaron Neville, La Vie Dansante.

----------


## Voosh

"Albatross" Fleetwood Mac 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ombnqWR3eA 


Oh what the heck, another Fleetwood Mac favorite - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE 



One of my favorite Stevie Nicks (with Kenny Loggins) tunes - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpr8WTqUZp4

----------


## Voosh

TV was on as I walked by. I think it was a Target commercial. I haven't heard this song in years. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiwFBn-D9LY

----------


## rivertrash

Many years!  Thanks for posting this.

----------


## Voosh

Manu Chao  - kicks it out.

----------


## Voosh

Just funnin' 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoixjCA6Yg4 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_3zhV4_hZU 



We have some great beach/dune and ski-top concerts here. Check it out if in the area.   


http://www.glenarborart.org/ 


http://stores.bigwaterhosting.com/mm...egory_Code=mmf 





Yep. Cheap plug for one of our lurker, friend, poster and long time devotee of SBH trips.   :Wink:   :)  :)  :crazy:  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV9oN0PqIOU&feature=fvst

----------


## NYCFred

> Aaron Neville, La Vie Dansante.



Lovely song, great album. love Angola Bound.

----------


## Voosh

Great tunes. Nice catch Fred.   :Wink:   :)

----------


## Grey

You and Tequila, Kenny Chesney

----------


## MIke R

great song......Kenny Chesney is just so awesome

----------


## Grey

Totally agree.  Would love to catch him in concert one of these days.

----------


## MIke R

I'm sitting in my ticket booth, looking at thousands of people walking around in circles...and listening to this...Jimmy Buffett and Zac brown together....who can want for anything else?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJbG7...&feature=share

----------


## Grey

Nice!  Feel like I need a beer in my hand while listening to this.

----------


## amyb

Great toe tapping tune for cleaning up the kitchen and bopping around the house. Thanks for making it fun to do, Mike.

----------


## Voosh

One of our travelin' buds just passed this evening. 

Tough day. 

A sad request - some happy, somber, friendly tunes? I can't go search the usual sources right now.  


Thank you. 




Carla, 

I believe ya got your Independence Day, after all the pain and grief, today. We'll catch up on the next trip.   :Wink:  


V., Kathy, KathyC and the rest of our ramblin' crew

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh and all-very sorry for your loss.

I find comfort in the Shaker hymn "Simple Gifts."

And "One of These Days" by Neil Young.

Best wishes to everyone.

----------


## JEK

Takes 1:57 to get to it

----------


## MIke R

love that  song

so sorry Voosh

----------


## amyb

So sorry Voosh.

----------


## Grey

Voosh, my condolences to you on your friend's passing.

I offer up the beautiful "Sunshine on my Shoulders" by John Denver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AbxQ2Q4HeU

----------


## Voosh

Thnx folks. 

The tunes are special. 

Carla was special. 

Her family is at war about what should happen now. GEEZ! I have been asked to intercede tomorrow. Great! Good thing I have my bro-in-law in town from DC here right now (lawyer,) a good lawyer friend from here and two forensic psychologists at my back. 

Some of her folks' have been throwing punches (physical) over details. I will not carry a Glock. I will be dressed decently and go in to talk this out tomorrow with them, by myself. I will kick the sh*t out of anyone that gets unruly. Carla deserves better than stupid family politics. We will get this resolved and respect her. Period.  

And, here I thought I had a "free" week to go up north with family. ...

----------


## KevinS

Voosh, 

I regret that you have to go through this.  We do for friends what we need to do.  You may find that if there is so much as a nickle involved that you have six people fighting for the nickle.  It's ALWAYS about the money.  Sad.

----------


## Voosh

Kevin, 

Yep. Totally stupid. I will be polite when I deal with, I'm sure, an ongoing saga. 

Why the f*ck do we do this to ourselves and all around us? I happen to think that finding peace and SBH are good goals. 


IMHO


Gotta run - dawg is howling about his latest catch in the back. He's always dumbfounded when I show up in the dark _and_, with this broken foot boot/cast, and say "What's next bud?" "After that we give you one of those "doggie breath thingies.""





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss

----------


## NYCFred

Vienna: Billy Joel 

Sorry for your loss, Voosh. Aren't family dynamics always fun?

----------


## Petri

The Bottle Boys from Denmark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c0chgGXhq0&feature=related 

The song starts at 1:40.  Before that you can enjoy the danish language, which is somewhat similar to speaking swedish with a hot potato in your mouth.

I wonder if Tuborg is sponsoring them..  anyway, a good excuse to drink beer.
"I'm doing this for my music career"

----------


## MIke R

todays Casey Anthony nonsense made me dig up this tune and play it


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMnYlxu6j2U

----------


## Rosemary

I think of Colin Raye and "I Think About You."  Big blue eyes and a heart of gold...

----------


## lloyd

Really enjoying "Kings and Queens", by Blackie and the Rodeo Kings

----------


## KevinS

Annie Lennox, A Whiter Shade of Pale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJIVz9nYx7I

----------


## MIke R

love Annie Lennox a lot.... but there are some songs which are such classics in their original form, that they shouldn't be covered

----------


## KevinS

The next time that we're in the same place I'll play you an acoustic version of AWSOP, with piano by David Lanz and organ by Matthew Fisher from Procol Harum.  You'll have an opportunity to rethink.  You may come to the same conclusion, but it's worth a listen.

----------


## Voosh

Re: Carla's passing. 

She never visited "that isle." Yet, she traveled a lot. 

I tried my best. I lost. Two family members took over and said to me "We'll take care of this without you assholes being part of it." Shrug. They made secret arrangements without family or friends included (TOTALLY WEIRD.) 

We'll be getting together to respect her as soon as everyone is back in town and pix are collected. Don't know what the idiots did or if she's buried or in a jar - they are not invited to the memorial. No way. 

Sigh - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_iSIv26S_o

----------


## Voosh

A great tribute to some of my mentors. Just a taste. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzP9-LJj-uY 


And another cheap plug for my "godmother." 


http://www.carolkaye.com/ 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoF4zVolbHs 



And, Mr. Tedesco could play anything with strings on it. Allegedly, the most recorded guitarist in history. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae0mMoid5Ts

----------


## Rosemary

The Wrecking Crew...Very interesting.  I never knew any of that.  What a time that must have been making all that music.  Thank you.

----------


## Voosh

It was very competitive (yep, I lost and went on to other stuff.) 

LA had the "Wrecking Crew," Detroit had the "Funk Brothers," Philly had it's monsters, Chicago legacy stuff is unparalled and so many more unsung music heroes. 



Chicago - Kathy always asked why I went down Michigan Ave. "Oh, I get it." Yep, we still drive by and pay homage.  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiydOyjFkPM 



FYI. Ian Stewart ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Stewart_%28musician%29 ) on organ.

----------


## MIke R

chillin with a bottle of Whispering Angel and listening to this while watching the sun go down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kDY9cJfV38&feature=fvst

----------


## Voosh

*"*
Take me down, 6 underground,
The ground beneath your feet,
Laid out low, nothing to go
Nowhere a way to meet
I've got a head full of drought,
Down here, so faroff losing out
Round here,

Overground, watch this space,
I'm open to falling from grace

Calm me down, bring it round
Too way high off your street
I can see like nothing else
In me you're better than I wannabe
Don't think 'cos I understand,
I care, don't think 'cos I'm talking we're friends,

Overground, watch this space,
I'm open to falling from grace

Talk me down, safe and sound
Too strung up to sleep
Wear me out, scream and shout
Swear my time's never cheap
I fake my life like I've lived
Too much, I take whatever you're given
Not enough,

Overground, watch this space,
I'm open to falling from grace 
*"* 




Lyrics are slightly off from your vid. Mea culpa.

 } :Frown:   :Frown:   :)  :p  

It's today. Tomorrow's just another great day. Yep. 



BTW. Stray synapse moment. Doesn't the voice kinda sound like "Chris Tucker as Ruby Rhod, a popular radio talk show host in the movie "Fifth Element"?"   Bzzzt...  




 




Watch this space...     :Wink:   :)

----------


## Voosh

So. When's the last time you had your "godmother" or grandmother stop in and play a tune with George Benson at a major music industry show? 


http://www.carolkaye.com/clips/george_carrol_final.wmv 


"Granny" was a great jazz guitarist before becoming a "stupendest" studio bass player. I don't think she's lost her touch.   :)  :)  :) 




Carol, I meant "granny" in the most sincerest of terms. ALWAYS.

----------


## amyb

"Harvest Moon"

----------


## GramChop

Up on Cripple Creek from "The Last Waltz", The Band!   

You must watch this clip loud!

----------


## Peter NJ

That is a great song..Haven't heard that in a long time.






> chillin with a bottle of Whispering Angel and listening to this while watching the sun go down
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kDY9cJfV38&feature=fvst

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOCN7YcVVa8 


TMI? Nah. Never TMI. IMHO. 




BTW, If I may ask. Who is this "KoryLGriffin" that started this thread? (Just duckin' (I may be scared of the answer) and listenin'. Cool idea.)




. 


And, yes. I prefer guitars to bullets. Anytime. 

"For everything --- Turn, turn, turn."

----------


## Voosh

One of the tunes that got me to play bass. 

Not the best copy. 

The "Funk Brothers" CD has the original studio cuts. They kicked. I always walked away with my tail behind my legs. And, I promised I would do better (kinda did) and would never forget friends (bass- James Jamerson and Bob Babbitt.) Yikes! 


GeorgeDP - Fender P, a B15 and James crankin' up the track on his bass track on the console and slappin' down anyone who tried to touch the knobs. YUUMMM. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-_cutDGKpM 


Path finders and makers. IMHO. 


Don't ya love the mandolin played by a friend's uncle? Many members of the Detroit Symphony Orchestra played on these tracks. Some incredible times. 

Being "the kid" and playing on C or D releases (nope, never made A or B status) is something I cherish. Yep.

----------


## Voosh

Some special times back then in Motown. Some great new vids that go along with it now. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvMnnXykDNs 


I was running through some tapes. Ran across this song. Wow. Then I ran through youtube and found that vid. I wish I was that smart to do the tune, in the first place, and then come up with this vid. Fun. 


*** Fun pics with a great tune. Safe anywhere.

----------


## Voosh

I know it's way overthought and overdone in a NYC way - But, it's really fun. Cool. (No. I didn't get a penny for this freebie for ...) 


Nikki Jean got her first big break as a featured guest on Lupe Fiasco's 2007 album The Cool, but now she has stepped out on her own for her solo debut, Pennies in a Jar. On it, she collaborates with the likes of Burt Bacharach, Bob Dylan, Carly Simon and Carole King, among others.

Working with those veterans might seem like a stretch for Jean, who is still in her 20s. But she tells Weekend Edition Saturday host Scott Simon that she was first inspired to become a songwriter by an even older luminary: Irving Berlin, whose 100th birthday celebration she watched on TV as a kid. 


http://www.youtube.com/user/nikkijeanproject

----------


## Voosh

*"* He may be one of the world's most famous musicians, but when Paul McCartney walked through the modest blue front door at the Motown Historical Museum on West Grand Boulevard on Sunday, he was just another excited, awestruck Motown fan.

"He loved Studio A," reports the museum's chief curator, Lina Stephens. Stephens gave the former Beatle a private tour, along with his band and his fiancee Nancy Shevell, slipping them in at 3 p.m., just before McCartney's 4 p.m. soundcheck at Comerica Park.

Casual in a Hawaiian-style shirt, jeans and athletic shoes, McCartney, 69, was low-key and friendly.

"Every piano he came to, he'd say, 'I know I'm not supposed to touch this,' but he touched it anyway," Stephens says.

Asked if he'd like to be on his own or have a guided tour, he opted for the tour. He, Shevell and the band walked through every room of the museum. Stephens reports that he was very surprised to see a photo of himself in an exhibit upstairs, pictured with several of Berry Gordy's children.

But McCartney was most eager to see Studio A, the small space in the back of the Hitsville house where you can feel the ghosts of all those sweaty, classic sessions where so many Motown hits were recorded.

"He loved the film we show, he loved going upstairs (to see the restoration of Berry Gordy's early '60s apartment), but he said, 'OK, let's get to the studio, let's get to the studio,'" she says, laughing.

Once in Studio A, dubbed "the Snakepit" by Motown's studio band, the Funk Brothers, McCartney was amazed to see how small it was, considering the music that came out of there. "Talking to his band, he compared the control room in Studio A to Abbey Road (studio)'s," Stephens said.

When Stephens got to the part of the tour where she demonstrates how Motown producers used a middle hallway as an echo chamber, the musicians snapped their fingers and clapped to test it.

While enjoying Stephens' stories, McCartney was prompted to tell some of his own.

The Beatles were avid Motown fans and recorded several cover versions of the label's hits in the early- to mid-'60s, including Barrett Strong's "Money," Smokey Robinson and the Miracles' "You Really Got a Hold On Me," and the Marvelettes' "Please, Mr. Postman."

"He said, 'We were just kids when Berry was starting to do what he was doing,'" Stephens says. He described how he and the other Beatles would slow the 45 rpm records down while listening closely to each song, so they could hear all the words.

McCartney recalled how when they recorded "Money," a lot of people had never heard the song, and "in some cases that hipped them to Motown."

Like most fans, McCartney and company couldn't resist the gift shop on their way out, and the musicians left for the ballpark laden with Motown bags filled with T-shirts and other items.

There was talk, Stephens said, that McCartney and band might don their Motown T-shirts for the encore that night but alas, it didn't happen.

His guitarist Brian Ray tweeted (@brianrayguitar) on Monday, "So moved by the Hitsville USA museum/Motown Records. Thank God they left it exactly as it was."

"I know (McCartney) encouraged people to come here, because we were very busy on Monday, the day after the show," Stephens reports.

Not only did McCartney mention visiting Motown at his Sunday night concert, but he called the museum a "holy grail," and performed an impeccable version of the Marvin Gaye song "Hitchhike" in homage to Motown, and Detroit, capturing the stop-start shuffle beat perfectly. All it lacked were the Martha and the Vandellas backing vocals.

"Thank you, Detroit. Thank you, Motown," McCartney said.

If you'd like to walk where a Beatle walked  just don't touch the pianos!  the Motown Historical Museum's summer hours are 10 a.m. to 6 p.m. Monday through Saturday. The museum is at 2648 W. Grand Blvd., Detroit. Call (313) 875-2264.*"* 




Home sweet home. Even some knighted blokes like it.   :Wink:   :p  

Ref: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/detroit/...145850027.html 


Hope this comes through - major thunder storms, and another power outage, have me using Kathy's laptop plugged into car and a dial-up line. "Cell" service is incognito. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b5HXZRQFss 










 




(Me and my sis and nephew visiting one of the pyramids.)

----------


## Dennis

I'll be seeing him at Wrigley this Sunday.

Can't wait.

IMHO.

----------


## JEK

Nice. IMHO.

----------


## Rosemary

Very nice, IMHO.  The only concert in Chicago I ever attended was...Chicago.  Wonderful.

----------


## Voosh

Paul McCartney takes Detroit by storm
Susan Whitall/ Detroit News Music Writer

Thunder and lightning raked across the sky over Comerica Park Sunday night, but it was no match for the fireworks Paul McCartney mustered onstage, both figuratively and literally.

His well-honed showmanship and impeccable music filled hearts and minds in the sold-out ballpark even before fireworks exploded over the stage during "Live and Let Die."

And he was a gracious visitor. McCartney gave heartfelt thanks to Detroit and Motown early on.

"We had a little time off today and we went to the Motown museum," McCartney told the crowd, six songs into the set. "Holy grail! When I was listening to records as a kid in Liverpool, learning the songs 'You Really Got a Hold on Me' (by the Miracles) and 'Money' (by Barrett Strong), wow! So we'd like to do a song we don't normally do, for Detroit and for Motown, one of my favorites by Mr. Marvin Gaye."

And with that, he led his tight band into "Hitchhike," one of Gaye's early hits. "Thank you Detroit, and thank you Motown!" the former Beatle said after a rendition rhythmic enough to make a Funk Brother smile.

Rain showers cooled off the audience earlier, and a boom of thunder hit just before 8 p.m., prompting the crowd to cheer  what a way to go, right? Watching an original Beatle from a $200 seat as lightning arcs across downtown Detroit.

But the rain let up by the time McCartney took the stage. He's racked up 69 years but looks as trim as when he first played Olympia Stadium in Detroit in 1964, a brash 22-year-old.

(Yes, at this point he'd have to sing "When I Was 64").

He strode onto the stage at 8:30 sharp on black Beatle boots, clutching his Hofner "Beatle" bass guitar.

"You say yes, I say no you say stop but I say go go go" were the first words we heard as he kicked off with the Beatles' "Hello, Goodbye."

Dressed in a black collarless jacket with red piping down the front over a white button-up shirt, McCartney shucked his jacket early on to reveal thin suspenders.

At one point, the former Beatle stopped the show, to "take a minute to drink in these Detroit vibrations," he said, nodding and smiling as the crowd cheered, wetting his finger and then waggling it in the universal sign for "hot"!

Let there be no mistake, McCartney can still sing. His voice has deepened over the years from the sparkling, high Irish tenor of the '60s, but there is a burnished suppleness to it that serves him well over what would be a long show for a 30-year-old. And in a pinch he can evince a fab winsomeness with a well-chosen high note.

There is no substitute, not even the Beatles' "Love" show, for singing the "Nah nah nah" chorus along with the real thing. For three hours, we were all fab again.

swhitall@detnews.com

From The Detroit News: http://detnews.com/article/20110725/...#ixzz1TSRolioh

----------


## Rosemary

I've never been fab, but a girl can dream.  Go Dennis!

----------


## Voosh

Couldn't resist this surfer oldie 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGH-VJarH8A

----------


## MIke R

diggin on this one tonight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkk5w...&feature=share

----------


## Grey

I love this version of "Someone Like You" by Adele recorded live at her home:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAc83CF8Ejk

----------


## Peter NJ

Spear is here..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnmJu...ature=youtu.be

----------


## LindaP

We saw Burning Spear play in Denver 3 years ago, love them!!!

----------


## MIke R

was listening to this song on the way in from my fishing trip tonight....

really like these guys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWBG1j_flrg

----------


## Peter NJ

Gwen with Sublime before she went glam.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpMTO...eature=related

----------


## MIke R

loved Sublime

----------


## Voosh

"Melissa" album by Melissa Manchester. Original 1975 Arista vinyl. Sweet.

----------


## Peter NJ

TP & The Heartbreakers
Even the losers



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E30Xx...eature=related

----------


## Eddie

I went for eye-candy. The song's pretty good, too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUD_S...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

It's a bass thing. Stu Hamm is a genius. Slow, mellow, stuff and then a polka. All by himself playing. Blows the house away. 

His playing is highly regarded. His mixture of techniques is only rivaled by Victor Wooten and John Patitucci. IMHO. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Q_J2fIKPI

----------


## Eddie

This seems appropriate:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCw9_...eature=related

----------


## Theresa

Just got turned on to this guy.  Wow.  

http://www.garyclarkjr.com/

----------


## Peter NJ

Jam Band Mix 1998





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vk7y...eature=related

----------


## Grey

Theresa, this guy sounds amazing! I like your taste in music.  Do you have anything else for me?

----------


## GramChop

Nungan covering Corinne Bailey Rae...!

----------


## KevinS

Lambikins, I wish that you could have seen Nungan live when they were on SBH last year.  We watched the last half of their gig at La Cantina.  And that is where we bought their actual CD, rather than downloading it.

They're even more impressive Live than they are Online.

----------


## amyb

On the drive to work-Frank Sinatra AS TIME GOES BY-fantastic!

----------


## GramChop

> Lambikins, I wish that you could have seen Nungan live when they were on SBH last year.  We watched the last half of their gig at La Cantina.  And that is where we bought their actual CD, rather than downloading it.
> 
> They're even more impressive Live than they are Online.



I am so jealous that you saw them live!  I can't wait for that opportunity!!

Annie heard that I was looking for a CD of theirs while they were on St. Barth.  She sent me a message asking for my address.  A couple of weeks later...Voila!  A CD and a very lovely note arrived in my mailbox from her.  She and Benji are a class act if there ever was one!  

They are finishing up a gig in St. Tropez now.  I look for wonderful things to come from them!

----------


## Rosemary

Keb' Mo's new album, The Reflection, on WMVY.  It is BEAUTIFUL.

----------


## MIke R

Amos Lee

Flower

----------


## JEK



----------


## bto

Stevie Nicks on Good Morning America.  Gotta love it...takes me waayyy back.

----------


## MIke R

I had such a crush in high school

----------


## Eddie

> I had such a crush in high school



Don't you mean college? The first FM album, with her, was 1974, wasn't it?

----------


## MIke R

yeah it might have been my  first year of college

----------


## andynap

> Just got turned on to this guy.  Wow.  
> 
> http://www.garyclarkjr.com/




Not bad.

----------


## Eddie

For some reason, this tune has been in my head all day:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-WMbP1RcC4

----------


## Voosh

Just scanning for some 60's Michigan music. Hit on this (I knew/know the MC5.) Oh Noooo! IMHO 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETxZ8hBRG6I 





Ref:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MC5 




Old friends - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhenDGGaCw4 



One of the original versions of "Kick Out The Jams" by MC5: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJGQ_piwI0 



[RIP, Rob and Fred]

----------


## Voosh

Miles Davis - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc7qiosq4m4 


Herbie Mann (I miss Sante Fe, bud) - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQLAZVI5tAE

----------


## MIke R

dont know why, but I am _really_ diggin on this song tonight with my cuban and vanilla rhum.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhNW3...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

Repost from another thread a few minutes ago that I did. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX3U2y-q56I

----------


## Voosh

Jenni is a neighbor I have never met. Great backup for ours and then, voila, we have broadband connections. 

Thanks Jenni. Friends.  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkpGQUflBwU

----------


## Voosh

Great tune. Fun vid. Great singers. Nathan East on bass. Helicopter. London. How could you go wrong? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1kDmnHyOBg

----------


## Rosemary

Ol' 55.
The Eagles.

----------


## MIke R

riding  with lady luck

----------


## Rosemary

I certainly hope so.  What a pretty hopeful song.

----------


## MIke R

that whole album was played to death on my turntable a life time ago

----------


## Rosemary

Next up?  Abandoned Luncheonette!

----------


## MIke R

oh now you're talking..thats STILL one of my most played albums

----------


## MIke R

I never tire of hearing She's Gone

what a song

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful.
Everyman, thank you Jackson Browne.

----------


## JEK

Ever since the Kennedy Center event this has been stuck in my mind.

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you for this.  I passed it on to our daughter, a brand new resident at New York Hospital.  She has nightime Emergency Room duty for the next few nights. We pray for everyone. Her co-workers loved it as well.  Thank you, again.

----------


## Peter NJ

Congrats to your Daughter!

----------


## JEK

Congrats to Mom who made it all possible.

----------


## Voosh

Congrats. It's always cool to get them along. 


Back to music. I'm in a "Kinky" mood. Always liked this tune: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4DV-5d6a5g

----------


## amyb

That's marvelous Rosemary. Wishing her well on her ER assignment.

----------


## MIke R

driving home today I had a JT mix on and was struck by how true this song's lyrics are....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHWHPPHpAj8

----------


## Rosemary

"...nobody knows how we got to the top of the hill, but since we're on the way down , we might as well enjoy the ride...isn't it a lovely ride? ...try not to try to try too hard-it's just a lovely ride."

----------


## MIke R

I never tire of JT...did you catch the incredible version of "You Can Close Your Eyes" at the 9/11 ceremony???>....a song I sing to Lena many nights when she cant sleep....he  was on top of his game when he sang that song yesterday

----------


## JEK

JT was good as was PS. They needed the Boss -- he wrote and sang about the event.

----------


## MIke R

yes - Paul Simon did a haunting version of Sounds of Silence

I dont think The Rising would have been a good song for the somberness of the event

----------


## MIke R

but I suppose if he  did a more mellow accoustic version - that would have been cool

----------


## JEK

Waiting on a Sunny Day would have worked

----------


## MIke R

accoustic version

----------


## JEK

I've settled into Into The Fire.

----------


## JEK



----------


## KevinS

This one may send even Voosh to the Google.  The Wronglers, with Jimmy Dale Gilmore, live at Club Passim tonight.  Roots Music, or as they referred to it, Heirloom Music.

----------


## Voosh

Jimmie Dale is a classic. Favorite line from him  "Voosh? What kinda name is that?"  "I don't hanker to being called Billy Bob or something like that since I come from the midwest." "Bro, we're on the same side - music." Yep. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G962R_bsxfI

----------


## KevinS

Voosh, 

JDG is indeed a classic, and the easy name.  Cool that you met him.

The Wronglers are not so easy, led by a major VenCap dude, who was a former President and Chairman of Lehman Brothers, and a former head of NASDAQ - but you would never visually take him as anything other than an aged musician.

In the band, the bass player may be of more interest to you.  Bassist Coleen Browne did a decent job, as did the rest of the band.  Eight people on a postage stamp stage.

----------


## Voosh

Kevin, 

I've had the privilege of meeting some "big names." Played music with a couple. No questions asked (by me.) We just played. Of course, I was sh*tting in my pants. Of course, some just said "good job" and some just ran off to whatever place they wanted to be. No complaints. Just great memories.  Yep.

----------


## Rosemary

We just dragged out my old No Nukes concert album.  Nicolette Larsen - "It's Gonna Take A Lot of Love..."

----------


## Voosh

On a Nick Lowe kick here tonight. Too many great tunes to mention. Check him out. 

I believe he has a new album coming out. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Lowe

----------


## Voosh

Oh what the heck... Last night a "Green Giant" commercial comes on. My wife asks "Wasn't there a rock tune about him?" Yep. It stuck in my mind and I'll bore you with it.   :Wink:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSlUq2dCOEA

----------


## Voosh

Warning: This vid has military and guns in it. I simply state that because I get dinged for bringing up those topics sometimes. And yes, Fred, I will vote for Obama in 2012. 

Love the tune (anything by Shania rocks.) Love the folks in the vid. Some great buds that are some of the best. PJs, Coast Guard and firefighters are at the top of my list as heroes. IMHO. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EASgi...eature=related 


From the comments about this clip: *"*I chose the song for its irony - Pararescuemen are said to have the hardest job in the military.*"* And, they do it very well with no real recognition. "That others may live" 





http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...craft/csar.htm

----------


## MIke R

listening to this this morning........

great song....very appropriate for the time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5usbS-EHjo

----------


## Voosh

Soooo classic! 


Also reminds me that traffic is a lot easier going "up north" this week.

----------


## Voosh

Since baseball was mentioned... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04KQydlJ-qc&ob=av2e

----------


## Voosh

I get these moments. "Serge" was our guitar player when we were young punks on the bar and studio scene. This song always made us laugh. We played it often just to confuse the dancing bar crowds. RIP Serge. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ1X_3psdIg&ob=av2n 



















http://www.historians.org/perspectiv...9/0309mem3.cfm 


He also played damned good guitar.    :Frown:

----------


## KevinS

> I get these moments. "Serge" was our guitar player when we were young punks on the bar and studio scene. This song always made us laugh. We played it often just to confuse the dancing bar crowds. RIP Serge. 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ1X_3psdIg&ob=av2n 
> 
> http://www.historians.org/perspectiv...9/0309mem3.cfm 
> 
> 
> He also played damned good guitar.




Aqualung.  I remember that fondly from the early 70's.

----------


## Dennis

Stevie Ray Vaughn: "In Step" during the morning commute.


Always makes me sad. What a tragedy so soon after he turned his life around.

----------


## Voosh

Dennis, 

I can listen to anything by Stevie Ray, anytime. Always will. 


Over the years kids and grandkids have asked why we take the long back routes up north. We always say that its cooler. This tune, "Take A Back Road" by Rodney Atkins makes the point better than I ever could. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72k7xWfjTXc 




I actually know some of the roads in that vid. Scary coincidence? Nope. Just done a lot of cruising. Rodney Atkins is an interesting fellow. Read his bio. 

Lots of Jeeps in that vid. My favorite was a GC Limited that we had with all the "wood cutting" trimmings and, of course, a beefed up engine. I always loved when the "Wrangler folks" always said "I didn't know a froo-froo Jeep could do that." Had a great sound system, too. Could do welllll over a hundred and got through mud and snow easily. Pulled a number of others out of crud. Very comfortable, too. Doesn't seem like they make 'em that way now. Sigh.  


Always. At least for us. Put some gravel, sand and mud in your tires.   :Wink:   :)

----------


## Rosemary

"Take the Long Way Home"...Supertramp.  We saw Stevie Ray with Eric Clapton in 1988.  Wonderful.

----------


## Voosh

That must've been one heck of a show.

----------


## Rosemary

It was.  Hartford CT.  I was eight and a half months pregnant.
The baby plays bass and saxophone.  Funny.

----------


## Voosh

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Rosemary

It was a BEAUTIFUL concert. Opening act Buckwheat Zydeco.

----------


## Voosh

Buckwheat is sooo cool. 

BTW. (maybe a trick question because I know a lot of French and Finnish families "up north") What's "buckwheat" in francais? ...

----------


## Voosh

Not the coolest vid of SRV (RIP) or Clapton together. But, it was recorded here, live, in the Detroit area. 



http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?ne...%3D52mVhWebROM 


A couple months before SRV left us.

----------


## amyb

Big Band-Tommy Dorsey OPUS ONE!

----------


## cassidain

*Well, not now but last night, this guy narrating Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf for our little chamber orchestra IRIS. T-A-L-E-N-T*

----------


## Voosh

Dennis, 

Monster Mash run and Halloween coming up ... Hmmmm ... 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZftK2kO6U

----------


## KevinS

Good one Voosh!

----------


## Voosh

The 50s are a treasure trove of these off kilter tunes. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE 


Thanks Kevin. 




An updated version of an oldie that is just fine: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYgOl...eature=related

----------


## Theresa

Lou Reed has paired with Metallica.  Let's just say it's different.  The first single is called The View (Warning:  NSFA....Not Safe For Andy):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LWtb621DRg

----------


## JEK

For a special reason this is my song du jour:

----------


## Eddie

Roxy Music (Safe for Andy):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPt8EvpZWF8

----------


## Theresa

Great one, Eddie.

----------


## Voosh

I'm getting sick of the political BS, the dying economy, the hatred that is becoming our "norm." So, I repost this: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs 



"Baby Boomers" - we blew it. Too much arrogance and greed. IMHO. 

I love when one of grandkids asks "What is that all about?" I try to stumble through market dynamics, basic fear that has never gone away, greed, prejudice, not following the "Golden Rule," texting constantly and other crap. 

They really do seem to enjoy our runs through the woods. There's still hope. Or, am I a Pollyanna?

----------


## Peter NJ

Suedehead
Morrissey



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySCh_wCxh60

----------


## Peter NJ

Girlfriend in a Coma
The Smiths




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgtitHA22i0

----------


## Peter NJ

Radiohead play The Smiths..Wow!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtmS2...eature=related

----------


## Rosemary

While googling Tom Jones in an attempt to remember the name of M. Allsomething...I came across Tom Jones!  Abandoned the literary and watched a live version of "Its Not Unusual", performed with an enormous horn section.  It pepped the afternoon right up.

----------


## MIke R

now go to "Whats New Pussycat"...and keep on rockin

----------


## Rosemary

Just finished. Thank you. Back to "It's not Unusual."  I loved it.

----------


## Eddie

I'm going up-tempo while I dry mount and frame. I thought (wrongly) these guys would be big:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAMrzy9Loyw

----------


## Voosh

A GREAT friend of mine is almost gone. This is tough. He saved my arse a few times, I did same. 

We spent some years later goofin' around on bikes. Yes. He was there and I was there when some doo-doo hit the fan. He didn't have to drag me out of some situations. He did. I didn't have to lift him off the ground and slap him on a truck. My honor. 

We did a lot of good things that matter, I think. We ran around the rules, too. A good friend. 


Just a repost of one of our favorite "road" tunes. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x6OEhKKKDA 



If ya listen to this - turn down the treble and slightly bounce up the bass. And, say a prayer for Bob. Thnx.

----------


## amyb

Sorry for Bob and that you are hurting, George. A good cut to listen to.

----------


## Rosemary

Just back from lighting candles at a church - one for everyone we know, one for everyone we don't. Amy said it well - so sorry.  Music and memories-wonderful and powerful together.

----------


## Voosh

We are family. I could never leave *one* behind. Ever. Never. My responsibilty. Always. 

Never stand down or waver. IMHO.  It's family and I don't get the aholes that don't get it.

----------


## KevinS

Done.  I always like me a little Ventures.

----------


## Rosemary

"In the Heart of the Night" Poco
"Mr. Bojangles" Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
"Carolina In the Pines" Michael Martin Murphy

I love them all.

----------


## cassidain

Hmmm...Saturday night...Halloween s'approche...perhaps The Cramps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPOVmWzeqEo

----------


## MIke R

:thumb up:   :thumb up:  

love the Cramps

check out "Like a Bad Girl Should"

----------


## cassidain

Check out "Can Your Pussy Do The Dog".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYhAw...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

Pledge week here for the local public TV station. Jeff Beck vid! Yes! 

Off of his first album with youngsters Rod Stewart and Ronnie Wood. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKZdQsa3JHg

----------


## KevinS

Pieta Brown with Bo Ramsey, Calling All Angels.

Pieta Brown was the opening act for Amos Lee last night.  Bo Ramsey has played backup for her on electric, 12-string, and highstring guitar for several years, and used to do the same for her father.

Here are links to two videos.  The first is closer to the Audio that we all experienced last night.  The second is closer to the Visual experience, and includes Bo Ramsey, but the audio quality is junk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh5CqzLkedo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFyTwyiDA4o

PS:  I bought the CD in the Lobby between acts.  I always buy the CD.

----------


## Voosh

Kevin, 

Niiiiiiice! Thnx. 


I also buy CDs, tshirts, etc. at concerts. I always hope that the dough goes more directly into the artists' pockets. They damn well deserve it. 

Where would we be without artists and folks that express the best (and worst) of who we are?

----------


## KevinS

Voosh,

The 2nd video was in part for you, so that you could see Bo Ramsey at work.  

As to the CDs, I've always tried to support the musicians, especially the ones who are still earning their chops in the bars, restaurants, and clubs. Over the years, I've understood that me and a few other people buying the CD on any given night may have an impact on what's for dinner tomorrow.  I always buy the CD.

----------


## Voosh

Always! Support artists. Yep. 

I haven't gotten to the second link. Did forward the first one to some folks. 


BTW. I hate the new Firefox cacheing setup. I can grab vids quicker with other stupid tools.

----------


## MIke R

yes Pieta was a nice opening act and Bo does some really cool finger picking on the electric...one of the things that is so cool about Lebanon Opera House is the artists do a meet and greet after their show in the entrance hall so we got to meet Pieta in between acts.....nice gentle person..sweet  voice...and not hard on the eyes

----------


## amyb

George-a great start to my day.Merci beaucoup.

 We have 3 back to back flag football games to see today-last day before playoffs begin next week. 2 Grandsons' teams are undefeated and one has but one loss-a sweet year for the boys.

----------


## Voosh

Amy, 

I think Jeff Beck is one of the world's great guitar geniuses. His first solo album, "Truth," is one hell of a piece of art. I've seen him play. Uses finger style "picking" for the most part. Wow! Second gold star goes for wrenching on his cars and bikes during his breaks from music.


Kevin, 

Yep. Both Pieta vids are true keepers. Already saved them. Thnx. 

(I'm sure Kathy will be moaning "What? You're playing that again?" Yep.)

----------


## Eddie

Jefferson Airplane:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOWX2-l788A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcJwv...21FA24D59FDC13

----------


## Voosh

Oh noooo. I'm regressing to the 60's.  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COMc3K-97z4 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_VJoDOdJH0

----------


## Theresa

Lonely Boy, the new single by the Black Keys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8

----------


## Voosh

I'm just rummaging. Tom Waits is always a genius. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVGf8FEvTSI

----------


## Dennis

On the ride home last night:

Struck by Lightning: Graham Parker

Forgot how much I like him/this.

----------


## MIke R

wow....Grahm Parker and Tom Waits..two good ones I havent listened to in a long time...

Tom Waits ...Jersey Girl..great song

----------


## Voosh

One night, many moons ago. We saw, in a rather small venue, Tom Waits and Jerry Jeff Walker on the same stage. A night to remember.

----------


## MIke R

I'll bet...wow

----------


## LindaP

with snow coming....."We gotta get out of this place", Eric Burdon and the Animals. :)

----------


## MIke R

NO Linda!!.....not that!!


this

come on and sing along with me


www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQzlJRjXSGYSummer

----------


## LindaP

Love that song,  it always reminds me of Christmas-time. 
     I downloaded that song you put on once, "Tiney Winey", and now always have it on my island hits to bring along!

----------


## LindaP

Actually, we went to a place with an 80's band last weekend in Denver, and now I can't get 99 red balloons by Nena, out of my head!

----------


## MIke R

oh geez  am so sorry to hear that....

what a bad song to be stuck....LOL

----------


## MIke R

Tiny Winey rocks!...any song by Byron Lee is good....

although I still sing  it as tiny hiney

----------


## Voosh

To echo Mike's comments here. Stores are loaded with XMAS stuff and it ain't even Halloween. 

As for this tune... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY 


I love almost anything by The Animals. One of my favourites. 


Sidestory: For a few years I played in a very successful group around here. The "leader" of the band was great. But, he couldn't judge audience reaction. Just wanted to stick with the established "set list." My que to him was to start playing, in between songs, that infamous intro bass line. Light bulb would go on and the night was played out well, with changes in the set list. 

Chas Chandler was great. He also sold his bass collection to get that Jimi Hendrix guy get started. Second bananas, that get it, can make a difference. IMHO.

----------


## LindaP

Thats classic, Voosh.....love the hair and suits!

----------


## Voosh

Late reply to Eddie. 

I really like most Jeff Plane stuff. The "Volunteers" album was a high point. This was a joint effort by CSNY and Jeff Plane. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZ...eature=related 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wooden_ships

----------


## Voosh

This might be a repost. Mea Culpa.

Going through some old Motown stuff. This vid is cool - great tune and tons of furry friend pics: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvMnnXykDNs

----------


## Voosh

In regard to the "Seaweed" post on the main thread 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzygFoMDiF8

----------


## Rosemary

"Coming into Los Angeleees..."  Hilarious.  This sends me back to high school.  Thank you.

----------


## KevinS

"Bringing in a couple of keys.."

Yeah, I remember that song, LOL!

----------


## Rosemary

"Don't touch my bag if you please, Mr. Custom's Man..."  Woodstock.  I got around to it in the 70s.  Funny.  I thought I was quite cool, in spite of being clueless as to what a key was.

----------


## Voosh

I hate being treated as a criminal every time I fly. Did a lot of work for this country and economy. And now, I'm just a suspect everywhere I go. Don't seem right to me. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxA3Q96a8XE 


I happen to love being a USA citizen and having done my best to make things best. Some days I just don't know where the ship is going. 



Rough translation of above tune: 





We can be together
Ah you and me
We should be together
We are all outlaws in the eyes of america
In order to survive we steal cheat lie forge fred hide and deal
We are obscene lawless hideous dangerous dirty violent and young
But we should be together
Come on all you people standing around
Our life's too fine to let it die and
We can be together
All your private property is
Target for your enemy
And your enemy is
We
We are forces of chaos and anarchy
Everything they say we are we are
And we are very
Proud of ourselves
Up against the wall
Up against the wall fred (mother****er)
Tear down the walls
Tear down the walls
Come on now together
Get it on together
Everybody together
We should be together
We should be together my friends
We can be together
We will be
We must begin here and now
A new continent of earth and fire
Come on now gettin higher and higher
Tear down the walls
Tear down the walls
Tear down the walls
Won't you try

----------


## MIke R

> "Bringing in a couple of keys.."
> 
> Yeah, I remember that song, LOL!



boy oh boy do I ever

----------


## MIke R

how you can you _NOT_ listen to this today?


I am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQFD20fiztQ&feature=fvst

----------


## Eddie

> ...and now I can't get 99 red balloons by Nena, out of my head!



Great song. She bears an uncanny resemblance to my high school girlfriend. When the video was getting a lot of MTV time, I'd get calls from friends saying, "you have to see the video. She looks just like... "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc

----------


## LindaP

Yeah, got the 80's mullet goin' !

----------


## Peter NJ

had a major crush on Nena..loved that song!

----------


## LindaP

Sitting on my deck, in St Bs....listening to the Boss sing; "Girls in their summer clothes"......ahhhhh

----------


## MIke R

great song

----------


## LindaP

Yes, even better with a glass of M'Bolo guava rum!!!  :)

----------


## GramChop

Sarah Evans singing a "girl power" song on the CMA's!  She's completely off-pitch, but hey...she's hot!!!

----------


## GramChop

> Yes, even better with a glass of M'Bolo guava rum!!!  :)



Now, that's the way to while away the evening hours on St. Barth, mon amie!!!

----------


## GramChop

Question:  Is the father of the kids that comprise "The Band Perry", THE Steve Perry from Journey fame?

----------


## MIke R

no

----------


## Rosemary

Grammie-
I remember the YouTube of your beautiful daughter singing that beautiful Perry song.  Lovely.

----------


## GramChop

Wow...I can't believe you remembered that, Rosemary!  Thank you!

----------


## Rosemary

She looked like Missy the Second and sang like an angel.  It was special.  My pleasure! Now here is a question.  Why do I really like Darius Rucker, yet could not abide the dreaded Hootie?

----------


## GramChop

You are so sweet!  She loves to sing and I love to hear her!

That is a very interesting question because I adore him and his Blowfish but am not much of a fan of his solo sounds.  Peculiar, huh?

----------


## Peter NJ

Unplugged in Sea Bright




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiAp...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

This is an addendum to the vid JEK put in the main thread. A more direct link if you want to "grab" it and save it. (Have played it over and over on the big screen.)  :)  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xNk38LOVQI 


Alors...

----------


## bto

Rosemary, Missy, that is so funny....I loved him as Hootie too, but a country singer, not so much.  Different strokes.  He's not bad country, just  liked him better in pop.

----------


## Peter NJ

Dirty Jersey




http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=dWGbxNqkr6c

----------


## Voosh

It's holiday season here for many in the USA. I am a fan of Brian Setzer and rockabilly. So... 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGirb_wgkcw

----------


## MIke R

Stray Cats were awesome

----------


## KevinS

I'm listening to the waves breaking on Lorient.  I took my earbuds out when I spotted Anguilla off of the left wing, almost 2 weeks ago, and haven't used them since.

----------


## MIke R

works for me!

----------


## Voosh

Me too. I don't bring the same ole stuff to relisten to. We listen, when we feel like it, to local radio and pick up local CDs.

----------


## Peter NJ

Morrissey-Suedehead




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOGgy...eature=related

----------


## Rosemary

Nice, Peter!  Thank you.  I am on A Todd Rundgren roll.  "Dream Goes On Forever"...

----------


## Peter NJ

Morrissey sings.. How Soon is Now.

----------


## GramChop

Can somebody turn me on to some obscure Christmas stuff?  I'm about over the traditional tunes and the "new" attempts are making me ill.

----------


## JEK

Fairytale of New York		Kirsty MacColl & The Pogues	4:35	Rock	Very Best of the Pogues

----------


## JEK

Christmas In Hollis		Run-DMC	2:58	Hip Hop/Rap	Run-DMC: Greatest Hits	Darryl McDaniels, Jason Mizell & Joseph Ward

----------


## GramChop

> Fairytale of New York		Kirsty MacColl & The Pogues	4:35	Rock	Very Best of the Pogues



Whoa...that IS pretty obscure! I may have to listen to it a few times to get the hang of it.  But...thanks, Pops!

----------


## JEK

Better when you've had a few. My kids and I like it on Christmas Eve. Helps if you are Irish.

----------


## Rosemary

Ebony Singers,  Pastor Monts, Wesleyan University, Middletown CT.  Wonderful!  We were there last night.

----------


## Voosh

Truth be known, I have a substantial collection of XMAS tunes. We sometimes have had da kids come in and sing as I stumbled through the chords. I usually wait 'til a week before XMAS to start playing stuff. (I ain't no Walmart or Target or whatever to rush these things.)

For a guitar take on those tunes, "Merry Axemas" CD (produced by guitar wizard Steve Vai in 1997) is a fun and happy one.

----------


## MIke R

some pretty funny Christmas tunes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbF77XyXaZs

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuTHxMjVivg

----------


## Voosh

Given the religious and political comments here, I'm reposting one of my favorites. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oiu9jW-VyE

----------


## Eddie

The Cure:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu3Ti...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

I dunno. Was searching for a song. Instead, hit this one, that I forgot about. Ripped it and played in the car at high volume. Kids at a traffic light gave me a "thumbs up." I just smiled and cranked up the volume more. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i8b_LTSxgg 


Yep. I have a "cheesy" factor in my DNA. What sounds good gives me a smile. Making money ain't a bad thing, either.   :Wink:

----------


## george

El Camino - new album from The Black Keys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8

----------


## Voosh

The Black Keys have been mentioned here before. I have a pre-release of their new "album" that I've listened to. Their music is tasty and they seem really genuine in interviews. Hope they continue to do well. So much great stuff around to listen to and appreciate.

----------


## Rosemary

Todd Rundgren,  Dream Lives on Forever, Live From the Agora in Cleveland.  Beautiful.

----------


## Voosh

Haven't found the tune I'm looking for, yet. This drum one was pretty cool. Kinda like Carnaval, eh? 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1AToHfPkHs 



A great drummer to work with and covering your arse - PRICELESS.

----------


## george

> The Black Keys have been mentioned here before...



Oops, you're right, I just noticed... Can't wait to see them live.
I also like Dan Auerbach's solo album "Keep It Hid"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYeUhHVt5I8

----------


## Voosh

Cool. Kinda has a Phil Ochs feel.

----------


## Peter NJ

Sebadoh
Ocean
Haven't heard this in 15 years or so.Great Song.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm0XU...eature=related

----------


## MIke R

last song I heard before I fell asleep last night on my "go to sleep" mix

love this song...good song to.....

oh never mind


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI

----------


## Eddie

Mike- I love Hope Sandoval. Have you heard her with Jesus and Mary Chain:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdAcS4c0-Qk

----------


## MIke R

yes I have and I agree

----------


## Eddie

She will be in my "hotties who rock" thread, when it gets started.

----------


## MIke R

me too!..along with  your girl from the Bangles

----------


## Eddie

Susanna will be first on my list.
If I ever remarry, she's on my "pass" list... LOL

----------


## JEK

Chorus- for Unto Us a Child is Born		
Handel's Messiah

----------


## katva

Drops pf Jupiter by Train, in memory of my sister Suzy :-).....  perfect.  Sorry I can't put a link------on my Droid.  I love this song, and it says everything tonight

----------


## KevinS

YouTube link to  Drops of Jupiter by Train 


PS:  Katva, if you look up around the moon right now, that very first, very bright "star" is Jupiter.

----------


## katva

Thanks Kevin----how wonderful!  Too bad it's cloudy--but I noticed that bright star yesterday, and now I know why :)

----------


## Voosh

Oh well, it's the season. I always dig this one up. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6xNuUEnh2g 



AND, this early rock classic - 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWXqmukiD3U

----------


## amyb

2 good ones

----------


## amyb

The ride home with the beautiful AVE  MARIA sung by Perry Como-gave me goose bumps-just lovely!

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful, indeed!  My ride home included COOL YULE by Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxfvRh1N7Jc 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ivBGqYLm3k (Couldn't quickly find the Dan Hicks version, so here's Bette's take on it) 


BTW. I'm a blues, jazz and hard rock kinda guy. Yet, methinks that Perry Como is highly underrated. And, having seen Dan Hicks and The Hot Licks a few times - Wow!

----------


## KevinS

It's A Wonderful World is a favorite song.  The Beeb found a way to do it different.

BBC It's A Wonderful World, Playable via WIMP.COM

----------


## Eddie

I heard Etta James might not last the weekend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADDigK8LwyE

----------


## Eddie

And, my friend Vinnie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R988R...eature=related

----------


## julianne

There is nothing that evokes emotion and memory like music. Kathy, I know what you mean when you say "Drops of Jupiter" reminds you of your sister. The song "Angel" sung by Sarah McLachlan brings tears to my eyes and memories of my sister. Even if the feelings are buried deep, a melody can bring them to the surface...and pain mingles with joyful connection.

----------


## GramChop

I find it very peculiar the effect music has on my emotions.  I hear Karen Carpenter sing "Merry Christmas, Darling" and the waterworks begin.  My mother, who couldn't carry a tune in a bucket with a lid on it, sang that song every year before she died in 1996, at the top of her lungs as if she were singing for the American Idol title.  I smile through my tears every time I hear it.

----------


## MIke R

amen....in one year I buried three of the closest people to me

and  did all the eulogies

the songs were:

Angel - Sarah Mclachlan
Three Little Birds - Marley
I Just Called To Say I Love You - Stevie Wonder

and all three songs bring me to my knees....still


just as my chosen song I hope leaves a permanent  mark on my loved ones
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3T6I...eature=related

----------


## katva

Yes.......the song Landslide by Stevie Nicks brings me to my knees......

----------


## bto

Miranda Lambert....The House that Built Me....I'm toast.

----------


## NHDiane

Rolling in the Deep by Adele...I'm addicted to it right now

----------


## MIke R

> Rolling in the Deep by Adele...I'm addicted to it right now




best album of the year

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by NHDiane
> 
> Rolling in the Deep by Adele...I'm addicted to it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best album of the year




IF we still had Albums, the grooves in this would be as worn as my Frapmton Comes Alive album.

----------


## NHDiane

:thumb up:

----------


## Rosemary

David Gray.  Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas

----------


## MIke R

this what I am listening to as I am enjoying my Happy Hour drink and prepping food


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b62bVBADYaM

----------


## Rosemary

This is beautiful!!  I have never heard it. Is there more? Thank you!

----------


## KevinS

Kenny Chesney, All I Want For Christmas Is A Real Good Tan.

Mario Lanza, Ave Maria

----------


## KevinS

For those in the South, a possible response to MikeR's New England song is Kenny Chesney's (or Alabama's) Christmas in Dixie.  I have KC on CD, and AL on youtube.

Alabama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg81vGuZx7k

----------


## Voosh

I really like the tune Mike posted. 

Some of us here kinda go back to our roots during the season. Plenty of us here with "connections" to other lands and languages. Nuttin' wrong with that. Respect for all.  

[This is not the best. But what I found quickly.] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhA1ODOUdZo 


And, No. I never wore that antiquated garb. But, I did have to sing along. 

Special times. Just as everyday is for all and each new one should be. 

Happy Holidays and every day to all my friends here and everywhere! 


Since I've spent lots of time between the Keys and way up in Michigan - Oh, yeah, some time on some SBH isle, too: 


I really dig this song, the sentiment and the state. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5LFYjtMnu4

----------


## Voosh

It was a great XMAS. Plenty of great stories we shared - we lost Carla and Ben this year. Ya go on. Period. 

More "entertaining" here for some days. Yep. It's cool, but a pain to coordinate. It'll work.   :Wink:   :)  

Never, ever, not make the last train to Clarkesville.   :Wink:

----------


## Voosh

Had an ugly moment at a store this morn. As we're all in the checkout line, some ahole tries to cut in while spouting about the lousy service. We exchanged a few words. Then we wished each other a Happy New Year. With the permission of the folks behind me, I let him get right behind me in line. 

As I'm walking to the car, he waves and I remember this classic Michigan tune (We ain't just Motown here. We've covered every musical base possible.) 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVapB-ME5mE 



The comments are pretty interesting, too. 


R.I.P. Terry. Ya made many of us sound almost as good as you. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Knight

----------


## Voosh

Sighhhhhhh. A very good friend of mine is surrounded by family, a doc and a priest right now. We rode our Harleys all over. 

I talked to his daughter. Through tears, she said "It's max a day or two." (Cancer crap) 

I told her I hadn't seen her since she was as tall as my kneecap. "Yep. But Dad always talks about you." I blubbered. 

She rides a "Hawg," too. "Can we get together with some of Dad's friends some time? I wanna hear more about him and you that were family for him all these years." I simply said that we've got to get through this and then keep in touch with all. A nice scoot ride to a favorite place and sharing memories is gonna happen. 


BOB! Hang in there as long as it's worth it. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts0Y7uKtaAI

----------


## NHDiane

So sad Voosh - I have lost friends to that deadly disease as well and it's never easy.  The memories, however, are what gets us through it and they sustain us when the fight is over. Hope you plan that get-together with his daughter

----------


## MIke R

tough stuff Voosh....hang in there...sorry to hear

----------


## Peter NJ

Voosh we are going through the same thing.My Aunt was moved into hospice today.Not from Cancer but a list of things.Very sad day.My Mom is being strong tho..

----------


## Voosh

It's always sad. Ya know that there's a point at which ya can't do anything more. Just smile, pray or do whatever takes into account the good that our failing family or friend have done. The end does happen. Gracefully acknowledge that. IMHO. Nope. Not easy. 

In 2011 we lost four friends. We also support a foundation that pays for burials for the homeless. I'm gettin' tired of wearing dark suits. As long as I can wear them and respect - I'll even put on a tie. Sighhhhh... 

Heck. I never know what is appropriate. This one came to mind: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXI3po8hK0

----------


## amyb

So sad. And we have a  funeral tomorrow. Dear friend lost her Mom who was born in 1912 and made it to 2012. 

A part of life-

Do try to make each day count!

----------


## GramChop

I'm sorry, Voosh.

Great advice, Amy.  I'm sorry for your loss.

----------


## KevinS

> It's always sad. Ya know that there's a point at which ya can't do anything more. Just smile, pray or do whatever takes into account the good that our failing family or friend have done. The end does happen. Gracefully acknowledge that. IMHO. Nope. Not easy.



Voosh, I'm sorry to hear what you and your family and friends are going through.  I have a similar philosophy.

----------


## Voosh

No word, yet. We count our blessings, laugh at the good times we shared and hope that Bob will hang in there and take some more rides with us. 

I haven't called today. The family is distraught and have their hands full. I can't add to the tragedy with stupid questions. They'll be in touch. 

I just keep pacing in my office and saying "Why? Why?" If I could... I would... SH*T! 

He helped me in a lot of ways. I helped in ways I could. We rode many miles. 

It ain't over 'til it's over. Another ride in the winter air would be cool. Sigh. 


600 miles, in MI, from door to door (one way) on our "Hawgs." The local folks always played and replayed this on the jukebox when we rolled in. Heck, the local LEOs and mayor would come in and buy us a brew. Yep. One great friend that never wavers. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg

----------


## Voosh

My friend "Bobbie," passed a few hours ago. 

After talking with friends and family, I'll find and post one of my fav pics. Family and friends are planning a get together after the funeral. 

Say Hi! to Bob!

----------


## amyb

Voosh, way too soon to be saying this to you again, hang in there and remember the good times. I am sending you a hug!

----------


## GramChop

Oh, Voosh.  I am heartsick for you, my friend.  Know that I am praying for peace for Bobbie's friends and family and I'm sending you a bear hug.

----------


## Voosh

Thanks all. I keep inside my gut what doesn't need to be mentioned. The rest I try to dump out ASAP so I don't get ulcers or more brain damage. 


Most recent pic I have of Bob. Note his ORANGE tshirt. 




 




Bob's garage, last time I was there. 




 




He leaves behind his three wonderful, adult, kids and his soulmate of many years, Nadia, and his mother (we also just called her "Ma".) Oh, and those three Harleys, too.  


Thanks for indulging me on this one.

----------


## NHDiane

So sorry for your loss Voosh - those are some schweeet bikes!

----------


## Rosemary

Too much loss, Voosh.  Very sorry for all.  We just came in from a ride and heard "One of These Days" by Neil Young.  Beautiful song.  Best wishes to everyone.

----------


## MIke R

so sorry Voosh

----------


## Rosemary

Come Down In Time.    Elton John

----------


## Voosh

I'm compiling a DVD with tunes and vids for a private gathering of the "Big Six -1," with his family, two days after the official memorial. His memorial is on Friday the thirteenth. He woulda, probably does, love that it's Fri. the 13th. One stray cat with a heart that saved a lot of lives. Most of the crew I rode with I knew very earlier on. I met Bob after he left the US Navy as a hero. 

Thanks for all the suggestions on tunes and vids. I have a week to get this done. Any other suggestions are welcome.

Last pic of Bob that a local custom bike shop sent me yesterday. 

Thnx all. I'm just working on closure.

----------


## NHDiane

One cool dude - great shot. Hang in there Voosh.

----------


## amyb

You are a good guy and a great friend. Peace!

----------


## KevinS

Voosh, At times like this, the best that I can do is to wish for Peace for you and for Bob's family and his other friends.  I'm sure that the DVD will be killer.

----------


## Voosh

Some help, please. My OCD and ADD traits are in conflict. I'm just doing a music CD for my friend's memorial, not enough pix and no vids (we are picture shy.) Bob was a true "gentle giant." Should I include this tune? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWfmfgHXAfE 



Lyrics: 


http://www.songlyrics.com/gentle-gia...mation-lyrics/

----------


## cassidain

Mahler's 4th played by the Iris Chamber Orchestra   :thumb up:

----------


## Voosh

Something's goofy here. It's not showing up in the youtube listings. Got a link suggestion? I'm all ears.  :)

----------


## Rosemary

How about Billy Preston?  "That's the Way God Planned It"

----------


## cassidain

It was a live performance. Mahler's 4th is, of course, a tour de force, and Michael Stern and his chamber orchestra (outsized for this effort) relished the opportunity to show us what they got.  Korbinian Altenberger  in his role as concertmaster and principal violin (Isaac Stern chair) was spectacular.

----------


## Voosh

Thnx Cassidian. I will search again, after running "that dawg" around. His requests are pretty simple "Food? Run? Snooze?" We "talk" as we hit the trails. He is a good listener as I spout.

----------


## NHDiane

If you want to include a little change in tempo, the tune "Born To Be Wild" comes to mind.  Always a favorite of mind.

----------


## Voosh

Thnx Diane. It's already on the list. I'm checking out other recommendations and starting to figure out how to put "sappy" and "wild" songs together in the mix. This might be a 2 CD project.

----------


## MIke R

Voosh....Low Rider..gotta have it

----------


## Voosh

Mike, 

Thnx. By who and which version? I got pix done thanks to Ricky and Eddie and I'm running short on time for the music.

----------


## NHDiane

OK, I have to admit, it's still Adele "21"...worn it out in my car...it's just the best IMHO

----------


## MIke R

> Mike, 
> 
> Thnx. By who and which version? I




by War..the _only_ version

----------


## Grey

I like his version of "I Don't Want to Talk About It".

----------


## MIke R

me too

----------


## Rosemary

Hello Old Friend, assorted versions.  James Taylor and Eric Clapton.  Looking forward to good days with my sweetheart.  Good news for us!

----------


## Voosh

Music makes the day. At least for me, it brings a new dimension to every day. Sure, I've had crappy days. The rest of the great ones outweigh it all. 

Y'all take care and respect and cherish every moment and those ya can help. IMHO.

----------


## Rosemary

Through the Eyes of Love-beautiful.

----------


## amyb

Great selections Rosemary. I am thinking of you both

----------


## Grey

> Hello Old Friend, assorted versions.  James Taylor and Eric Clapton.  Looking forward to good days with my sweetheart.  Good news for us!



Nice to hear, Rosemary.

----------


## Voosh

Mike, 

Since ya mentioned "The Parliaments" in the ski thread, here ya go (great tune): 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbSusCo8XJg 


Nice ski tune as ya cruise through snow and run back home. 


Whoosh, woosh. Wait, wait, it's Voosh with a bigass smile on his "skinnies" doing backwoods - Family and friends - bigass smile

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh!  I felt like such a big girl with my HEAD 100's.   I am old!

----------


## Voosh

I can't even remember all the "skinnies" I've used.

Doing trails and backwoods and jumping onto downhill slopes was SO MUCH FUN. Often had a Sony disc or cassette player, that would go berserk as I had to slip and slide. Yippee! 


Michigan fun: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgBGB1r1z-8 


I miss the snow. Sigh.

----------


## MIke R

great song Voosh

here are a few on my "ski fast" mix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGFi6xwTxf8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll1_SmbUDSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll1_SmbUDSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA

----------


## Voosh

Thank you all for the music suggestions for my friend Bob's passing. Due to some "blips" with the gear here, I couldn't get a full music disc compilation done in time. Sigh, tears get in the way sometimes.  

Got pics done and family and friends were VERY happy with the big glossies and small glossies I had for the "group." A couple matte-sized for those that wanted to frame.

Thank you Ricky and Eddie for the support and help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMV7xpq13Ec 


Thank you all! 




Mike, 

Those are great flyin' tunes. Mach, whatever, on the slopes.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYsxiNtrKnU

----------


## KevinS

Steve Goodman - You're The Girl I Love.  This is good.  The album version, with saxophone, is outstanding, and in my Top 10 list.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJLOaBUCEgs

----------


## Voosh

Pretty damn good. Thanks.

----------


## Rosemary

Nice, Kevin.  Thank you.  Old Elton John, here.  Nice by the fire.

----------


## Voosh

Reminders. Reminders. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDEgB_ibhLw

----------


## Voosh

Meanwhile. This is what ya do hours before a show so that it turns out right. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny_0uEv1s48 


I first heard this tune played by the Spoonful on an Elektra demo compilation album in the 60s (What's Shakin,) which is still available on CD. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6MaVdQaDSA

----------


## Voosh

I dunno. This one comes to mind every so often. Maybe because I like hanging out in London? I do. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWB1Sqsx1jo

----------


## Voosh

Wrappin' up early since I have to be on the road in a few hours. Went upstairs and saw Kathy and "that dawg" curled up on the bed with "dose cats." Poifect. This song sprang to mind. So I ran back downstairs and ... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBDe0xVjwFA 

 :)  



And then... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUADeRYIwW0 


and ... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY 




Dammit. I gotta get some sleep. I didn't run these through all the way before posting. Hope they're OK for public consumption. G'night.

----------


## lloyd

Just downloaded " Chimes of Freedom", Amnesty International's newly released album of Bob covers(76 of em!)
Listening on the iPad,and watching St Jean Bay as the sun goes lower.
An amazing,eclectic,wondrous album

----------


## Voosh

Beautiful views and beautiful tunes - not a bad way to get through the day. (And appreciate the day.)

----------


## MIke R

rolling down the interstate this morning and this song came on....next thing you know I look down and I am 25 over the limit...

its just that kind of song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZRB12zrNgM

----------


## Voosh

:Wink:  

 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :P  :p  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k&ob=av3e

----------


## NHDiane

I love ZZ - "Legs" is one of my all time favorites but this one could make my foot a little heavy on the gas pedal too.  BTW, love your new avatar!

----------


## MIke R

> I love ZZ - "Legs" is one of my all time favorites but this one could make my foot a little heavy on the gas pedal too.  BTW, love your new avatar!




love ZZ so much - hard to pick a single favorite......

Le Grange....A Fool For Your Stockings....I'm Bad I'm Nationwide...and Jesus Just Left Chicago could all easily be my favorite

----------


## Voosh

Is there a bad ZZ tune? 

When the Deguello album came out, I copied the vinyl to a cassette. A few days later Kathy and I took a roadtrip around MI. Only thing we played, besides some jazz. 

Pulling into the driveway that night after some miles on the road - "Wait, let side two finish again and I won't complain about some of the goofy stunts you pulled on the back roads." Instantly, the seats tilted back, sound was cranked up and AAAHHH. It was a good day. And, a goood night afterwards (with sound system turned off.) 

If ya can ever catch the ZZs in a smaller venue (max 2000 seating,) do it.

----------


## MIke R

yeah ZZ after 83 wasnt so great...the MTV sell out and the music which came with that

----------


## NHDiane

Funny how that happens...may be that age could play a part?? I hate to admit it, but it could be...

----------


## Voosh

Wasn't sure which thread to post this in. 

Punchy bass line and tune, cats, tree climbing... 

Since our cats don't go outside, we've never done a "cat cam." Fletch is a photo pro. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iUwCxf1KIw 


(Music by Josh Woodward, an Ohio neighbor.)

----------


## Voosh

Busy week coming up. Came across this classic to "ground me" a bit before "hitting the trails" after a lazy weekend. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DkETTRg0C8 

Mike, 

This ole ZZ tune will be on full tilt when I hit the road today. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVGo8TLp40A 



*"*When you wake up in the morning and the light is hurt your head
The first thing you do when you get up out of bed
Is hit that streets a-runnin' and try to beat the masses
And go get yourself some cheap sunglasses
Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah*"*

----------


## GramChop

Thanks for the reminder, Vooshie. I want to find some pink sunglasses for my upcoming trip to "that isle"!

----------


## Dennis

Chris Botti with a glass of Wispering Angel while Lisa gets ready for a night in gustavia with Nungan.

----------


## GramChop

Ahhhhhhh......    The perfect way to start the evening. You are blessed, mon ami!

----------


## NHDiane

Just heard this oldie.."Little Red Corvette" by Prince while running a short errand in my car.  Hadn't heard it in a while and although not always a Prince fan, that was a very risque song when it came out!  I sang along, of course

----------


## KevinS

> Chris Botti with a glass of Wispering Angel while Lisa gets ready for a night in gustavia with Nungan.



+1

You're in for a musical treat.  Enjoy!

----------


## Voosh

A friend just sent me a vid of Andy and his Lady Gaga Carnaval routine. Andy did it again! Great. 

Was gonna bring up some Lady Gaga tunes. Instead, my fried brain synapses just went cruising for other stuff, since I don't have permission from Andy or my friend that took the vid to post it: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmo6wB-_efA 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXiH4IBMbSI 



And yes, I really like a lot of Jenny Scheinman's work (crazy with great talent) and I'm always a sucker for Mex "Norteno" music (although I wouldn't be caught dead in a TexMex bar/music joint these days on the other side of the border (oops, maybe I phrased that the wrong way, Freudian slip.))

----------


## JEK

When Andy puts on a dress, he has given permission :)

----------


## Rosemary

I just listened to Richie Havens singing "Follow."  The music and lyrics are beautiful.

----------


## Peter NJ

I saw Richie open up Moonsplash on Anguilla about 10 years ago.Started with All along the Watchtower.This was before the Splash got huge,,very small crowd.He was really good.

----------


## Rosemary

Peter! What a great experience.  This song is beautiful.

----------


## Rosemary

Mick Jagger et al in concert at the White House on CPTV now.  Wonderful!!!!

----------


## phil62

Thank you so much. Amy and I love this music.

Phil

----------


## JEK

I'm listening to the waves and the wind. Beautiful music. iMHO.

----------


## phil62

Sounds good, but Jeff Beck, Buddy Guy and Mick Jager can also make some awesome sounds.

Phil

----------


## Rosemary

A pleasure, Phil.

----------


## Voosh

Missed it. But, Youtube has some great snippets. 

I'm just starting to view. This is a "skippy" version (The vid has some pauses and jumps) of one of the gods of guitar WITH Rhonda Smith on bass - tasty. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFibWnBGA8Y 


This is gonna take a while to go through all of these vids. Glad Booker T is getting some well deserved recognition in being musical director. 

There have been some complaints that there were too many white musicians. BS. Some of these folks absorbed the blues and introduced it to many of us. Talk about walking into a new universe after discovering all of the original and new masterpieces. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VohfbM7aOk 


Blues music is everywhere. I first met Shemekia's father (Johnny Copeland, aka Johnny Clyde) in Paris where he was playing at a midsize hall (New Morning) and all the Parisians were in awe. ("Watcha doin' here all the way in the north of Paris? Came to see you. You were always a BSer I could put up with. Wanna sit in? Nope, I'd only make ya look bad. OK, see ya at [so-and-so] club in Detwah? I'll be there. (I was and he was.))

Buddy Guy is always glad to help someone getting started. A bunch of music heroes. Glad the prez did it.  

IMHO. Playing the blues well, like any form of music, requires heart, musical skills, nuancing a phrase and conviction that ya can deal with life and pass that feeling on to others. 


Another crappy vid. Amazing stuff. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQNK_i1pJNY 


The finale - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o00MoH8Jbgo

----------


## GramChop

I just returned from listening to a princess in bunny ears tell me about her day.  THAT is music to my ears!

----------


## Voosh

Missy, 

We have gone to every "production" our kids were in. Go to all the grandkids' "shows." Even when some of them played (and play) now in clubs where we're considered too old too pay the cover charge (Oh, your're the parents of the band...   :Wink:   ) PRICELESS. 


I know I shouldn't draw political references from EE here. Forgive me mods I have, kinda, sinned. 

Dgirl referenced "the One." IMHO, this tune speaks to those that want to be "THE ONE." 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZoY102X9cM

----------


## amyb

Missy-Now that defines PRICELESS

----------


## Voosh

For Andynap.   :Wink:   One of my favorite Monkees tunes. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJw0qpqIONQ 

RIP Davy

----------


## MIke R

and mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ6LmrP3vK8

----------


## Voosh

Another one for Andy - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUYKlQ7UvDQ 


 :Wink:

----------


## Rosemary

All of the above, Voosh and Mike.  Don't forget "I Want To Be Free..."

----------


## Voosh

YES! We all hate the Monkees. Huh?

----------


## Voosh

Rummaging through doo-wop. Took a break and found this blues tune by a friend of our neck of the woods. Yep, heard his tunes a gazzilion times. Was really cool. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92SaO6a4XB8 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZZ_Hill 



Oh Yeah!

----------


## Voosh

Doo-wop. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doo-wop 


I'm getting lost in all these tunes. I don't even know where to start. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBT3oDMCWpI

----------


## infi

I just "discovered" Lana Del Rey - wow what a voice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO1OV5B_JDw

----------


## Grey

Barton Hollow by the Civil Wars

http://www.myspace.com/thecivilwars

----------


## infi

Never heard of them before but good - just bought the album, thanks

----------


## MIke R

yeah just added both artists to my mellow Pandora mix...cool..thanks

----------


## Grey

Glad you enjoyed.  The Civil Wars opened for Adele on some of her tour dates last year.

----------


## NHDiane

I think I like Lana - I have to hear more of her so she's on my list

----------


## NHDiane

OK all you country fans...I just heard Charlie Daniels sing "The Devil Went Down to Georgia"!  Haven't heard that one in years and I dare anyone to sit still when that comes on.  Remember Urban Cowboy???

----------


## KevinS

> I just "discovered" Lana Del Rey - wow what a voice
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO1OV5B_JDw



Wow is right.  Thanks.

----------


## KevinS

> OK all you country fans...I just heard Charlie Daniels sing "The Devil Went Down to Georgia"!  Haven't heard that one in years and I dare anyone to sit still when that comes on.  Remember Urban Cowboy???



Ah, you've brought revisited memories of fond times with a late cousin who was more of a brother, Charlie Daniels, Marshall Tucker, and van runs...  Thanks Diane!

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs

----------


## KevinS

Lara Fabian

The story as I understand it is that this was her first concert after the death of friend Grégory Lemarchal from Cystic Fibrosis.  She supposedly had trouble getting started with the song, and the audience stepped in.  

Truth?   Who knows.  Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-roGMGyFu0

----------


## LindaP

I'm still in reggae mode, and found this:  Step Aside by Beres Hammond

----------


## sbhlvr

Bruce Live at the Apollo

----------


## Peter NJ

here you go Linda..this is great



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj1qf59mK58

----------


## Voosh

C'mon. How can you not bop along with this one?   

Local PBS is doing its fundraiser and they had their live concert as a "come along." 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM 








OK. Quiz question. What are the words Cindy shouts out at 3:50 into the track?

----------


## SteveP

Discovered Hotel Costes years ago.  This is my favorite.  Sorry no video just music.  Enjoy


http://youtu.be/-NgHfWTAWAQ

----------


## MIke R

nice stuff Steve

----------


## GramChop

> Discovered Hotel Costes years ago.  This is my favorite.  Sorry no video just music.  Enjoy
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/-NgHfWTAWAQ



My kind of tunes.  Thanks!

----------


## Voosh

Yep. Thanks Steve. Just added it to a mix I keep in the car for those interminable moments when stuck in traffic that's backed up for miles. Perfect listening for those situations when ya need a calming influence.

----------


## Voosh

In the same vein, here's a classic oldie I keep in my "heavy traffic - calm down" mix.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pyoP0iA_k0&feature=fvst

----------


## SteveP

You might like this as well.

http://youtu.be/wmBZSeOxvsw

----------


## MIke R

yes...but Hotel Coste 3 is the album

Ambrosia is the song

and a good one

----------


## Rosemary

I loved Sergio Mendez and Brazil 66 - need to revisit.
The Fool on the Hill...

----------


## MIke R

The Look of Love

----------


## Rosemary

So pretty.  And Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass - This Guys/Girls In Love With You.  Thank you, Voosh - these will all go into my mellow car mode.

----------


## Voosh

Couldn't resist. Popped in some Dionne Warwick. Can't pick a favorite, they're all so good.

----------


## Rosemary

You are making my night!  Thank you!  "I say A Little Prayer for You.."  Look for the one with Miss Aretha!  So lovely.

----------


## Voosh

Cruisin' some blues tonight. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn09Xn9JF5s 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQZntaTPtLo 


 :)

----------


## Voosh

Interesting version of a true classic. No Sinatra singing, but still great. IMHO. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DdH9rvZVzQ

----------


## Voosh

For Missy (ref: her comment in the main thread.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpVUAYCBJR8

----------


## infi

Just bought Jamie Hartman's new album "III" (Ben's Brother was a previous band of his and he wrote a lot of stuff for Joss Stone and a heap of others). He is a great songwriter and mellow.

He lives down the road from me and I see him in the Canyon Bistro sometimes. Cool guy - you should check him out.

----------


## Voosh

Infi, 

Since you recommended, I will scan through Hartman. 

JT was mentioned in the main thread by some chopper. One of my favorites: 

Long story dragged out: 

Being on or in the water is fun for many of us. Bustin' waves on Lake Michigan, every time, we plop this one in and everybody stands up and sings along to the chorus of "Everyday" as we get drenched. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqaD-k5Yia8

----------


## Voosh

Is this the one? Tasty. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJmIo-BdWBs 



You have one cool neighbor.

----------


## infi

yes thats him

----------


## Voosh

I was just enjoying the "family" bucket party pics in the main thread and this tune came to mind. Yes, it's a repost. I think Ellen steered us to it the first time around.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOOZcTsnN9U

----------


## Peter NJ

Sugar Ray "Fly'..Total cheese but love this song.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuaBBAsdi50

----------


## MIke R

my daughter turned me on to these guys today

I like em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5G9tIe84lE

----------


## sbhlvr

On Radio Margaritaville...Come On In..by Ralph MacDonald and Jimmy Buffett...one of my favorite songs...

Sail on Ralph

----------


## MIke R

really likin these guys...nice late afternoon chill in the shop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h58A36EkBA

----------


## bto

Very nice, Mike....like it

----------


## rivertrash

CCR - Travelin' Band 
Colombier, St Barth

----------


## amyb

Cool choice, Dick. 

A favorite of mine

----------


## Voosh

Long few days trudging, or staying in the hospital, with Kathy. A host of one of our local NPR stations' music shows (yes, Fred it ain't just about leftie politics, they play great music across the whole spectrum of music on our three public radio stations) suggested this for my rides from here and back. The tune does get me bouncy and smiling: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZgHVXGyBg 


 :)

----------


## Peter NJ

everything ok Voosh?

----------


## Rosemary

All the best, always, Voosh.

----------


## Eddie

Hope all is well, Vooshie.

----------


## amyb

Voosh, hope all goes well in your neck of the woods.  thinking of you
amy

----------


## Peter NJ

Pavement




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoMdkyeZOqE

----------


## Voosh

Had a request from a friend for some "girlie" tunes from the 60s. So far: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLv5GjswpOo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTL8VSAGC8k&feature=fvst 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfxx3scAKS8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVzmE...eature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay8YYE8b2f4 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cfz33QIsdY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pd5...feature=relmfu


OMG. This could go on forever.

----------


## Rosemary

It could!  "One Fine Day" by the Chiffons would fit right in there.

----------


## Voosh

Yep. So many choices. I'm trying to keep it one song per artist/group. Most of these I have on vinyl or CD, but it's quicker to snatch and grab from Youtube for a "casual" request. 

After I'm done with this I think I'll punch in some Metallica just to balance things out in my ears.   :Wink:

----------


## amyb

GiGi

----------


## Eddie

Getting ready to coat some watercolor paper with light sensitive emulsion... Listening to Jackson Browne while setting things up. Love this song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv7QePVVDHU

----------


## MIke R

anything by him eddie....anything

----------


## NHDiane

One of my all time favorites..what a voice!  I could listen to him all day - good tunes to work by Eddie

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym2cPEUKTuc

----------


## bto

Lionel Richie....his TV special with all the country stars...He still has "it."

----------


## Voosh

Missed the special. Will probably get a download tomorrow. He is great. Shania, too. 

A recent tune: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAqz0...4&feature=plcp 


As soon as Kathy is on the mend and able, we have a standing invite from the daughter of one of our regular SBH crew to hit the trails on horsies and smile. Can't wait for that trek.  :)

----------


## amyb

Really enjoyed the special last night.

Now, the Mamas and The Papas-California Dreamin'

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOxErh1AvCA

----------


## amyb

Thanks, Voosh-a perfect follow up number

----------


## Voosh

Dick Clark! Yep.  

I believe this is the original TV show track. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsJWe_0mk80

----------


## Theresa

"Hard Times" by John Legend and The Roots.  Love the horns.

----------


## Voosh

Alright. It's been slow here lately... 

Long story "short." Kathy, during her health recovery, has had this irritating habit of trying to talk through walls to me or trying to shout at me when I'm outside. 

Solution: Use your damn smartiephone! I'm linked! 

So now she calls and I answer with "Who Could It Be Now?" She chuckles and says she hasn't heard that tune in years. 

Tonight I pulled out the first two (primo condition vinyl) albums by "Men At Work" and blasted them through the house. She smiled, big time. I try to make her smile. This worked.  :)  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_QUijD6PzA

----------


## Rosemary

Hello It's Me - Todd Rundgren
All the best to Kathy!

----------


## Voosh

Thnx. Good tune. I'll put it on for her in the morning.  :)

----------


## amyb

Good work, George. Keep her smiling.

----------


## Grey

Voosh, nicely done.  (And that story brought a smile to my face too.)

I've been listening to the new John Mayer album.  Easy and breezy.  

Queen of California:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAhVd30cMSw

----------


## Voosh

Grey, 

Thanks for the reference. Played it a number of times since your recommendation. 



And now. Payback time.   :Wink:  

Tony Cimorosi is a staple in the NYC music scene. A few years ago I was asked to play some "international" music. A friend said I should just pick up Tony's book and cruise through it. [Cheap plug: "World Beat Grooves For Bass"] 

Good stuff that got me started. Had questions. Called him. "Typical" NYC attitude - "Didya read my book?" My response - "Nah. I just wanted to harrass ya with dumbass questions. Want my first one?" "What? Whattt?" He explained some stuff that I had missed. And then, typical NYC musician pro stuff - "You know I'm here and I give lessons. Get your butt over and we'll polish up the touchings." "I'm in MI." "So? I ain't gonna fly over there to tweak your tunes." 

Great guy. Enjoy his take on things. The site has streaming music.  


Yeah, he does jazzy and retro "soft jazz" most of the time. Yet, he does kick arse on so many different styles. 



http://www.tonycimorosi.com/

----------


## MIke R

new John Mayer is awesome

as is new Carole King

----------


## Voosh

For Kevin (related to another post today,) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgHhL3UIG-U 



 :Wink:   :)

----------


## KevinS

Thanks, Voosh.  I don't listen to much Bluegrass.  That's a nice reminder that there are a lot more strings being played in Nashville (and elsewhere) than just guitars.

----------


## amyb

love the banjo picking!

----------


## Voosh

Haven't heard this in years. Eerie how he sounds and performs like some other Lennon. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuNBVY2DvkY

----------


## Voosh

Always fun to run "before and after" comparisons. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEJp2BsaeiE 





Yes. That's my former neighbor Teddy on guitar. Only thing we have in common these days is music, guns and his guitar teacher (my neighbor.) He gave Joe Podorsek (Motown legend) a great tribute at his 6,000th concert. 



WARNING: XXX intro spew by "Uncle Ted" *-* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz1bZMLc-2M 



What a long strange trip it's been...

----------


## KevinS

Listening to Welcome to the Fishbowl, Kenny Chesney's new CD.

"Special thanks to David Matthews and everyone at the Eden Rock in St Barths for your hospitality and for providing us such a great place to work and put the finishing touches on this album with some rays of sunshine.  Thanks also to Simon Marquez and Piet Le Roux who were there for all of us whenever we needed anything.  Both you guys were a big help in making this album.  And I don't want to forget my island friend Kino, who basically served as our island concierge.  thanks for all your help, man."

"Tracks 1-11 mixed by Justin Niebank at Ocean Way/Eden Rock-St Barth Studios, French West Indies and Blackbird Recording Studio; assisted by Drew Bollman, Steve Blackmon, and Guillaume Robert."

Yes, I read the liner notes, especially when I have a pretty good idea what I'm going to find...

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## KevinS

I prefer real CDs to downloads.  Downloads don't come with liner notes...

----------


## JEK

Say what?

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------


## KevinS

> Say what?




Well that's new...

OK, most downloads don't come with liner notes...

----------


## JEK

iTunes LP

----------


## JEK

Apparently Kenny is a Rosita client too!

----------


## KevinS

I know that he did a shoot at Les Basses last November, but that was a favor.  Rosita doesn't share her client list.  Her clients often out themselves though...

----------


## GramChop

> Apparently Kenny is a Rosita client too!



Smart guy!

----------


## Rosita

I have only very very good friends   :Wink:  

and yes Kenny is nice looking Missy  :blush:

----------


## GramChop

He is definitely a cutie pie, Rosie!   Maybe next time I can "marry" him and not Zack!    :Big Grin:

----------


## Eddie

My Dad turned me on to these guys, years ago.

The Trash Can Sinatras:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfsSSa-3ROw

----------


## KevinS

If you would like a little video taste of Kenny Chesney, St Barth, Eden Rock, Villa Rock Star, the making of the album, and some background on the songs...  DVR "Kenny Chesney - Welcome" on CMT.  It airs twice next week.

Tue, Jun. 26 5:00 AM 	
Sat, Jun. 30 4:00 AM 

Kenny Chesney - Making of "Welcome to the Fishbowl"  	

[TV-PG]

CMT takes you behind the scenes and into the studio with Kenny Chesney as he makes his brand new album, Welcome to the Fishbowl. Get an intimate glimpse at this superstar at work.

----------


## Rosemary

WMVY.

----------


## MIke R

> WMVY.



the best damn commercial radio station in America...period

the only station which makes me turn off my Sirius or my Pandora when I am in range

----------


## Rosemary

Heard the Blues at Eight!  The album of the week!  It is available online but the real article is nice.

----------


## Voosh

This tune came to mind. I can't believe we don't have it here in our archives. This youtube version is a little soft. But, it works. When listening - pump up the volume way high and wear your "hubcap diamond star halo."  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEhDrJzM8E 




Aw geez. Now I'm following other links- 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNc...eature=related

----------


## KevinS

Marc Bolan?  Damn tree...

----------


## Voosh

Yep. As much as you can expect the unexpected - it can happen. Check your tire pressure - an ounce of prevention...  


*"*Bolan died on 16 September 1977, two weeks before his 30th birthday.[11][12] He was a passenger in a purple Mini 1275GT (registration FOX 661L) driven by Gloria Jones as they headed home from Mortons drinking club and restaurant in Berkeley Square. Jones lost control of the car and it struck a sycamore tree after failing to negotiate a small humpback bridge near Gipsy Lane on Queens Ride, Barnes, southwest London. Richard Madeley of daytime TV fame informed fans that it was low tyre pressure that contributed to the fatal crash.*"*

----------


## Voosh

Strange things happen on Saturday nights. A friend was asking about Grammy categories that disappear and new ones appear. I said "like the polka?" Yep. Until a few years ago it was a legit category in the Grammys. 

Not truly a Polish genre. Much more associated with other European countries and you certainly get hints of it in Zydeco. Always fun stuff to party with at a wedding or other some other rowdy social occasion. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSZvk...eature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA5UwugPyqw 




And then, ya get the real deal. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXYKk...eature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6wmr...eature=related  (Sure, this one ain't from Poland. But, very true to what I've seen in shows and at parties in Poland.)

----------


## Voosh

I'm indulging myself. 

This is from an audition in the late 90s. I've partially reconstructed that tape. Oh, and yeah, I was hired for that gig that lasted a few years. 

Yep. Me on bass. (Fender Jazz bass and a GK 400RB and some nondescript cassette recorder in a crowded place.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUhjD...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Voosh

Always loved this family. Fun times seeing them in Ann Arbor. Donald played with Bob Marley before he rejoined his brothers and Dad. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KcGhOltCY0 


Don on guitar with Marley: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTHg2PYBKwI 




From the same era, my Indiana neighbor Dr. Duke Tumatoe and early member of REO Speedwagon ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Tumatoe ) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0erKO-Xjdw

----------


## Voosh

Wish I'd found this in time for 4th July. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjm3dd1II20 



Gotta tell ya. Kathy is much tougher in many situations than me. I respect. We work together. 









IMHO. Salute and thank those that do a dangerous and thankless job dictated by the goofiness of the world.

----------


## amyb

Why thank you, Voosh

----------


## Voosh

I meant it. Life would be such a drag and hopeless without a partner, especially one that can do so much. 


Now the dawg is whining about not getting honorable mention. He is a gentle soul that does a lot. He is nothing as depicted in this vid but does get around and is fearless (he actually went after a pit bull that bit me earlier this year. All three of us are fine and the owner of the pit now keeps her on a leash.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Cwfdnd5ArI  :Wink:

----------


## amyb

I was thanking you for the women in service tribute. Having a good partner is another big bonus in life. We are lucky to have hit the jackpot

----------


## Voosh

Yep. I know many women that are true heroes. Kathy is a much better diver than I. Yet, I did take her on her first "wreck dive" and floated her through the sunken ship. She loved it. Sometimes I get it kinda right. 


Can someone translate this for me? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7VRdgUzEa8 



Also, Shania has been very generous in appearing in events, ads, etc. that support those that protect us. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j532gSrraeg

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N78zSZK0Dwk

----------


## george

Went to see Lou Reed at Pohoda festival in Slovakia last week, dude can still rock :) They played some of the new stuff recorded with Metallica which I didn't care about, but the old stuff was great...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41kkr...e_gdata_player

----------


## NHDiane

Stevie Ray Vaughn!!  I never get sick of that blues guitar   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Voosh

Lou Reed and Stevie? I'm not gonna get much done tonight. The headphones might melt.

----------


## Peter NJ

The King of Mope is still cool.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjObv...eature=related

----------


## Voosh

Just saved it. Thnx.

----------


## Rosemary

I am back to listening to "The Riddle"  and  "A Hundred Years to Live" by Five for Fighting.  Wonderful songs.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT0W3Dt87Q4 (Skip to about 1:20 on the track)


Listening to these unsung heroes (Paul Butterfield, Mike Bloomfield, Sam Lay, Elvin Bishop, Mark Naftalin AND Jerome Arnold on bass,) as a kid, got me to muddle around with music. 

They were pioneers in playing blues and then transitioning to "jam" stuff. Most of them were the band that played behind Bob Dylan when he went "electric" at Newport, among many other credits. 

Can't pick a favorite by them. Too many great tunes by them. One that stands out is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT1-NDu-xiQ

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1dRP5j_r3I 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?playnex...=TLJuhsoi77ayw 


Hometown music heard and played all over the world. 


RIP Bob Babbitt (the guy on bass in those vids.)

----------


## MIke R

cant get this song out of my head tonight.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbmsaXiF9-4

----------


## lloyd

Which was 47 years ago yesterday...and music changed

----------


## lloyd

And,PS  - I'm listening to " Rebirth" as I type - Jimmy Cliff's best snce the soundtrack to THTC 40 years ago

----------


## MIke R

yeah I got  Rebirth last week......great album...
he's back

----------


## Voosh

Mike, 

Great tune. 


Lloyd,

Yep. 47 years ago. *"*On July 25th, 1965, Bob Dylan walked onstage at the Newport Folk Festival, plugged in his 1964 sunburst Fender Stratocaster and tore through a scorching ...*"* 

As for "Rebirth" by Jimmy Cliff, rebirth is a good term. Some die young. Some just carry on and make life easier for us. COOL. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17IgE10P4fk

----------


## Voosh

I dunno. Sometimes I just need to crank up the sound while there are huge thunderstorms going on... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dq-k_jzEtI

----------


## NHDiane

Just lit up my car CD player with Aerosmith...one of my all time faves! Janie Got A Gun; Sweet Emotion; Walk This Way...I added some extra time to my errand-running just so I could continue to crank it up!

----------


## amyb

I love when I get into the music and have to stay ON THE ROAD for just a few more cuts!

----------


## NHDiane

I've been known to sit in my driveway for extended periods of time just to finish up a CD  :)

----------


## amyb

That too, Diane!

----------


## Voosh

If ya can't make time for music and other cool things - ya don't get it about life or effective time management. IMHO.

----------


## amyb

Yup-smell the roses, listen to the music, count your blessings.

----------


## Eddie

My girl, Susanna, has a new album:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0k6o-rl08

----------


## KevinS

> My girl, Susanna, has a new album:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0k6o-rl08



  :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

very nice....she still got it

----------


## KevinS

Eddie, here's another version with more video.

----------


## george

> very nice....she still got it



Joe Cocker still got it too... Went to see him in concert last night
N'oubliez Jamais

----------


## NHDiane

How about Joe Walsh??  He's playing at the Casino Ballroom on the 10th and we can't make it....it's a show I'd love to see.

----------


## Voosh

Joe Walsh is someone to see and hear. One cool and talented dude. Also, he is a "ham radio" person like some of us here are. If ya want a role model for doing your sh*t, living through misery (daughter's passing,) staying inventive, being successful - look at him and have da kids study how ya trudge on and do it. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Walsh

----------


## NHDiane

I want to see him bad!!...almost as bad as he, Don Henley and the great group he's part of.

----------


## phil62

The first major concert Amy and I went to was the Eagles. We were in our mid thirties [late bloomers] and had 3 kids. It was like we were partying with all of our babysitters, and couldn't figure out what that strange smell was.

Phil

----------


## MIke R

Joe Walsh just played here on the Cape last night...I couldnt go but those who did said it was a terrific show

----------


## NHDiane

It must seem somewhat strange for these bands of longevity to get up on stage, and track how the crowds never seem to age but they do!   :Big Grin:    And, for those of us that were with them in the beginning, we look around us and wonder what all these kids are doing in the audience.  I still go to an Aerosmith concert occasionally...I dance right along with everyone else while my husband just moves a little further away and tries to pretend I'm with the guy on the other side of me   :Wink:

----------


## Voosh

Music - a transgenerational language. 

I'm always surprised about how most folks "get it" after dissing "all other" forms of music.

Old Motown friends playing Dixieland. Grandkids tossing in The Beatles "Magical Mystery Tour" CD. A staunch "metalhead" asking me for some Wes Montgomery tunes. Listening to some classical with a friend who _only_ listens to jazz and blues. Giving a neighbor's kid a cd of some Django Reinhardt stuff - "Wow. He did that without a good amp or guitar?" Smile. Smile. Smile.

----------


## Voosh

Just catching up on some links here. 

Eddie, 

Nice pointer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0k6o-rl08 

Thnx.

----------


## Voosh

Rolled in and it's 96F out there. This tune came to mind. I believe I've posted the official link. For legal reasons I won't download for myself, can't (sure I can   :Wink:  ) and save what I have onto DVD. Yet, I found this Spanish version that downloads and saves. It's got Spanish subtitles. 

So we got some cool drinks. Put it up on the big screen and have been singing along using the Spanish subtitles. It did take a couple tries to get in sync. Never a dull moment around here.  Yo quiero Los Funk Brothers and Joan Osborne. 

HEATWAVE 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKXqjdXzDvQ

----------


## MIke R

I am listening to this very tasty album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPrza6iiCWU

----------


## Voosh

Nice find. Thnx. Downloading right now. 


WHaaat? No Spanish subtitles? Geez.   :Wink:

----------


## Eddie

My all-time favorite female singer... Annie Haslam. Her voice kills me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCxgv...eature=related

----------


## Eddie

Peter will like this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4gekSNR890

----------


## Peter NJ

thanks Eddie..I'm a sucker for horns and old sounding organs..knew the song but didn't know who it was.

----------


## Eddie

A little late night Kirsty:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Fvu0SQEOA

----------


## Rosemary

Very nice, Eddie. Thank you.  We are listening to "moon songs," in preparation for Fridays Blue Moon - the second full moon of the month.  Moondance, Dancing In the Moonlight, Moon River...we are anchored at Cuttyhunk Island,  in the Elizabeth Islands off the MA coast, with barely a whisper of ambient light.  It, and the music, is beautiful.

----------


## Eddie

Here's a moon song for you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX1PwkgwsG0

----------


## MIke R

and this

----------


## MIke R

but especially this

----------


## MIke R

but this is the most relevant of them all

----------


## Eddie

Classic, Mike.
Can't forget this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtFBRJFN3p8

----------


## MIke R

yep...nor this

----------


## MIke R

or this

----------


## MIke R

another great Sinatra moon song

----------


## MIke R

oh yeah...this too

----------


## MIke R

last one....I think


love this

----------


## Rosemary

You guys!  Thank you.

----------


## amyb

And I have one more as I think of Carrie Bradshaw holding the album and the playing of MOON RIVER as she knows that Big has left New York City for California wine country. Chokes me up just remembering that scene.

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## amyb

Why, thank you for that, Peter

----------


## Eddie

Just got tickets to see my girl, Halloween night, in Vienna, VA.

----------


## MIke R

this is CLEARLY the song of the day in this house today     :cool:

----------


## amyb

Perfect song for today and then tomorrow too

----------


## Peter NJ

I think that was the Don Cesar Hotel in Mikes video.The big pink one.What a cool place that was.My parents use to take us there on Vacation.

----------


## MIke R

we re having a wonderful happy hour on the deck out in the woods right now, listening to a summer mix, being damn glad we are neither on RT93 south going out of the mountains, or on RT 6 west trying to get off the Cape!...LOL

----------


## Peter NJ

its raining here...no traffic the whole weekend..a first for Labor Day

----------


## MIke R

gorgeous here..and they tell me gorgeous on the Cape too...I also heard the cars are backed up to the Orleans Rotary..that would be 25 miles from the bridges.....why people do that to themselves is beyond me

----------


## Rosemary

This was a big summer for us.  It was wonderful..  Everything that broke on the boat, and plenty did, we fixed together.  Hydraulics? Call anytime.  We are listening to the song from The Fantastics - "try to remember the kind of September...."

----------


## MIke R

I am close to pulling the trigger on a 32 foot Silverton to live on next summer.....how well I know about the hole in the water to which you throw money!....LOL

I am listening to the rain killing my first day of Outdoor ED at school...

but it was a great summer...very much looking forward to Fall

and this song will always mean fall to me

----------


## amyb

Oh dear Rosemary. That song often makes my throat constrict and my eyes water, as they are doing right now.

----------


## sbhlvr

> Oh dear Rosemary. That song often makes my throat constrict and my eyes water, as they are doing right now.



Amy, that's what Buffett's "When the Coast is Clear" does to me, especially so, right now. I love summer on the Cape so much and it's so short.

Mike, btw, we left the 'comber/Cape at 7:30. No big deal and no back up at the bridge.

----------


## MIke R

> Amy, that's what Buffett's "When the Coast is Clear" does to me, especially so, right now. I love summer on the Cape so much and it's so short.
> 
> Mike, btw, we left the 'comber/Cape at 7:30. No big deal and no back up at the bridge.



yes at that hour its over....5 hours before it was backed up 20 miles....and yes summer on the Cape is something special indeed....but it aint over...the people are gone but its still very much summer weather there

going back tomorrow...  :cool:

----------


## amyb

Johnny Mathis-CHANCES ARE

----------


## MIke R

driving home from the dentist I heard this...haven't heard it in a long time....

checked my speed during the song and it was very bad!

Officer..I swear.... its the song

----------


## Eddie

Graham Parker and the Rumour 
They've just announced a reunion tour, coming to The Birchmere, in Alexandria. A friend is ordering tickets for a bunch of us. Great band, which never got their due...

----------


## Peter NJ

great song Eddie

----------


## MIke R

yeah that is a good song..havent heard it in forever

----------


## katva

My nephew!  Jeff Hayashi, super talented, and is currently working on an album with his oldest friend out in Watsonville, CA/Santa Cruz.  This new album will feature Ernest "Boom" Carter (played with Bruce Springsteen, for one) on drums.  Jeff has played since he was 6 or 7 years old, and brought along his guitar to our recent family reunion--played every night for us and others at the camp!

He writes his own lyrics, music, and arrangements.  He's producing, orchestrating and playing guitar on the new album--should be out by the end of the year.  Really excited for him!

Here's a song on ReverbNation from over a year ago, Blue Sky Blues.  The other two are good, too, but this one is my favorite.  You have to click on that song to hear it played:

Blue Sky Blues

----------


## Rosemary

Nice, Katva!  Creative, musical, and enterprising.  Earlier I listened to a beautiful Dominican choir at St. Rose of Lima church on 165th St. In NYC.  Lovely.

----------


## Dennis

Alejandro Escovedo

----------


## katva

Thanks R! Your lineup sounds wonderful .....

----------


## katva

Dennis------ yours too.... great! Love it!!!

----------


## Grey

Mumford and Sons

----------


## MIke R

Melody Gardot is currently serenading the shop

----------


## NHDiane

Any Pink fans out there?  I've never been a huge fan but I just watched a rerun of her performance at the 2010 Grammy's of "Glitter In The Air".  It was outstanding and made me want to hear more.  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsD...eature=related

----------


## NHDiane

OK I admit it...I'm ALL over the place when it comes to music. The only stuff I can't stand to listen to is rap and most heavy metal.  I may be "of a certain age" but I ain't dead yet  :)  I can dance like no one is watching!

----------


## Grey

NHDiane, I have P!nk on my iPod for working out--she has some fun songs for getting the heart rate going.  

I liked your comment about dancing like no one is watching.  My toddler daughter and I regularly begin our mornings with a little dance party.  It gets the day started out right.

----------


## NHDiane

Grey - At this stage of the game, I consider myself lucky that I can still do a few of the "moves" And, if anyone IS watching, they must get a good laugh out of it  :)   Probably the same people that pull up next to me in the car while I'm belting out Adele!

----------


## Eddie

Sam Cooke. Night Beat is one of the greatest albums of all time.

----------


## NHDiane

Love Sam C! Haven't heard it in a long time...

----------


## MIke R

I love the Cure's  Just Like Heaven  -the original version..but this one is pretty cool too

----------


## LindaP

I like that one , Mike;  thanks!

----------


## Eddie

That was really nice, Mike. I always thought The Cure wrote some great tunes, with great pop sensibilities. She nailed it.

----------


## MIke R

love the Cure and yeah this is a great tune, and she aint hard on the eyes either....

----------


## Eddie

Your post reminded me of this New Order cover:

----------


## MIke R

another great cover...cool version...great voice

----------


## MIke R

and this

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## MIke R

love Nick Lowe...great song

but this is his best:

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## Eddie

Aztec Camera

----------


## Eddie

Someone posted a video from the show I went to. Manic Monday, with some Prince, and Velvet Underground:

----------


## Rosemary

Superstars of Seventies Soul on PBS, hosted by the lovely Patti LaBelle, at home in front of the fire.

----------


## KevinS

Fred Neil - Everybody's Talkin'. Thanks to TJH for the reminder...

----------


## Rosemary

Neil Young  "One Of These Days"

----------


## MIke R

John Coltrane...

while watching the Providence/Baylor basketball game inside..and the snow falling outside

----------


## Rosemary

We have a winner!

----------


## Eddie

Sixpence None The Richer:






]

----------


## Eddie



----------


## Peter NJ

Totally into The Replacements tonight..Possibly the best band nobody knows about.

----------


## Eddie

Westerberg is a genius, Peter. I have everything they ever released, and a lot of things they didn't. I've seen him/them dozens of times.

I think Can't Hardly Wait is the greatest Pop song ever written:

----------


## MIke R

I'm in Trouble......

----------


## amyb

Just once in 82 pages of this thread-you are a lucky guy Mike

----------


## MIke R

> Just once in 82 pages of this thread-you are a lucky guy Mike




huh?

----------


## amyb

This thread is a colossal 82 page thread. If you only got in trouble once, you are doing pretty good

----------


## MIke R

no..thats the name of my favorite Replacement song!!!!

LOL

----------


## amyb

Oh, silly me. NEVERMIND!

----------


## MIke R

I'm in trouble everyday with somebody...

its my normal

I wouldn't know how to act if that _weren't_ the case :uncomfortableness:

----------


## Goooner

The Wolftetones, "Boys of the Old Brigade"
Easter is a great time for an IRA song, starting with:

"Oh, father why are you so sad 
On this bright Easter morn
When Irish men are proud and glad 
Of the land that they were born? 

Oh, son, I see in memories few
Of far off distant days 
When being just a lad like you 
I joined the IRA. "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR8gi_gWy4M

----------


## MIke R

Muddy Waters...Cross Eyed Cat....while I am prepping dinner

----------


## Theresa

Take Me To The River - Talking Heads.  I don't know what it is about this song, but I'm always in a better mood after listening to it.  So mellow.

----------


## Rosemary

Boz Scaggs.  The girls and I are going to his concert at the Apollo tomorrow night - the start of his new tour.

----------


## JEK

Should take your mind off the cold plunge.

----------


## MIke R

> Boz Scaggs.  The girls and I are going to his concert at the Apollo tomorrow night - the start of his new tour.




wow..that will be great...love him...
and the Apollo is just too cool for words...my big sis took me to many Apollo Motown shows in the 60s..parents wouldnt let me go without her

----------


## amyb

We love Boz Scaggs too. Enjoy the show, Rosemary

----------


## MIke R

we are in a Carman Maranda mood today....

----------


## Theresa

I'm loving Gary Clark Jr.  Really enjoyed his performance at this year's Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNH6PX-2euM

----------


## Theresa

Stephen Marley.....Jah Army.

----------


## amyb

The Doors on Palladia....a 1968 concert

----------


## Rosemary

Nice, Amy! Toots and the Maytalls here.  Saw them in Newport on Saturday.

----------


## MIke R

they re coming to the Beachcomber this summer...looking forward to it

----------


## MIke R

or so I thought.....this just in

*Wellfleet Beachcomber
**Extremely regrettable news: Toots and The Maytals show scheduled for next Sunday has been POSTPONED. Press release from management: Toots & the Maytals’ Toots Hibbert is reluctantly canceling the balance of his US acoustic concert tour due to continuing medical issues stemming from the bottle throwing incident on Saturday, May 18, 2013, at the Riverrock Concert in Richmond, Virginia when he was struck in the head by a large vodka bottle thrown at him by an audience member while performing. The blow to his head necessitated his being rushed to a local hospital for initial evaluation and treatment. Since that time, Toots has sought additional medical treatment while trying to complete his tour given his medical condition.*

----------


## Peter NJ

What is wrong with people..Toots Hibbert is a legend...The world is going to hell in a handbasket.

----------


## MIke R

yep....

I live by Bllly Curringtons song

"God is great...beer is good....and people are crazy"

on the news tonight  they busted a high school kid in Oregon who was about to top Colombine....his bedroom was an ammo/bomb depot

its a mess

----------


## Rosemary

Awful, on all counts.  A woman was escorted from the concert Saturday after jumping on stage and dancing, but peacefully.  The Oregon news...thank heaven for the arrest.

----------


## Rosemary

Trombone Shorty at the Newport Folk Fest. Fun.

----------


## katva

Mario Giorno mixes some really great stuff.  We chilled out with some rose and a very good beer last night, with this mix as background.  He's from Paris/Nice, and we somehow "met" him through another friend on SBH.  Not everyone's taste, but I love this...http://www.mixcloud.com/mariogiorno/...no-21-07-2013/

----------


## KevinS

Key's in the Conch Shell - Kenny Chesney

----------


## MIke R

> Key's in the Conch Shell - Kenny Chesney



My cruising to Colombier  song!

----------


## KevinS

Have A Little Faith In Me - John Hiatt - The Choir version

----------


## KevinS

> My cruising to Colombier  song!




Yeah, I've been on that cruise...  and will be next year...

----------


## MIke R

Yes you will ,....had Kenny on for most of my fishing trip tonight

----------


## MIke R

> Have A Little Faith In Me - John Hiatt - The Choir version



Choir version so much better

----------


## MIke R

Zero  7 mix right now

----------


## Voosh

Sloooow, cloudy, chilly morn today. Couldn't get started. Checked out these links from a gittar pickin' friend of mine in this morning's emails. No problem hittin' the road running after that. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeJHnkUKg_M   (Brent Mason & Vince Gill)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6BJ2E8eKww   (Brad Paisley & a host of others)

----------


## Eddie

Yesterday's darkroom session involved a heavy dose of Airplane:

----------


## Voosh

Definitely one of those albums where it's impossible to pick a favorite tune.

----------


## KevinS

Tree Top Flyer - Stephen Stills

----------


## KevinS

So, Kory L Griffin started a thread 3 years, 83 pages of posts, and more than 1600 posts ago.  This is the single longest running thread on SBHOnline.  Does anyone have a clue who Kory L Griffin is?  I imagine the Mods could suss something out from IP addresses and such, but if s/he posted on a forum as specific as SBHOnline then it is possible that someone here may know who Kory is.  Anyone?

----------


## Voosh

You asked. Here's my take. KoryLGriffin may or may not be a real person. This name was used in a direct marketing research project by www.Dial800.com in 2010. Many blog sites were visited (a quick scan  shows at least 50,) especially ones using the same forum software as this site. Poster often intimated he/she was from Canada but source was from Los Angeles and he often ended posts with "Cheers." Short participation with innocuous, friendly interchanges, never to be heard from again. Apparently some pics may have been posted on this site at one time, but I can't follow the link:* www.sbhonline.com/photopost/u20160-korylgriffin.html .* Kory - tell me I'm wrong.  :Wink: 

Seems like someone's research project spawned one of our biggest threads.  :Big Grin:  :cool:  

As for present listening, I'm a big fan of jazz bassist Steve Swallow. Here's a couple: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpURM8GozTg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4MK7TNDmDw

----------


## KevinS

Voosh,  It's nice to see you participate here again, especially more than Kory L Griffin has.  Welcome back.

The mods may have more access than we do, especially since the software change to the present software.  Previously, the IP address of the poster was available to all.  I haven't dug, but that doesn't seem to be the case with the present software.

----------


## Voosh

> I am listening to Jack Johnson right now...




In honor of your seminal first post - Here's to you Kory... 




 


...

----------


## Voosh

... 



And the latest from Jack Johnson (album will be out next month) -

----------


## MIke R

Voosh...Jack Johnsons new album sounds awesome from what I ve heard so far.

Katva....Legend is  just legendary......Uprising is my favorrite album though

----------


## andynap

> ... 
> 
> 
> 
> And the latest from Jack Johnson (album will be out next month




Very mellow. Catchy lyrics.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

JJ he was a real favorite in the ski resort  bars years ago before he made it big......

----------


## MIke R

katva....saw him once in Madison Square Garden....it was one of the more amazing musical nights i ve spent at a show

----------


## Voosh

It ain't Marley. But it was the closest I could come to tieing together Jack Johnson and reggae: 







KoryLGriffin made me do it.

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## Rosemary

Voosh-that's funny.

----------


## KevinS

Tim Timebomb and Linda Ortega - I Wanna Be Sedated.  I'm looking at Linda Ortega because of an MVYRadio play.  Interesting.

----------


## MIke R

Love that song!!!

----------


## Voosh

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  The unofficial, or maybe official, "waiting to get to SBH, tingling" song?

----------


## MIke R

Around here it's the official please high season be over soon song
:nightmare:

----------


## Rosemary

Just left an Earth Wind and Fire concert at the Beacon in NYC.  They sang them all, with horns, drums, dancing..."Do you remember, when it was like September..."  Beautiful theater.  Never been before.

----------


## katva

Oooooooh!  How fun!  

......love was changing the minds of pretenders....:)

----------


## KevinS

> Just left an Earth Wind and Fire concert at the Beacon in NYC.  They sang them all, with horns, drums, dancing..."Do you remember, when it was like September..."  Beautiful theater.  Never been before.



Excellent!  I love supporting live music, whether it is a name band, or the guys who will sleep in their van tonight unless the crowd buys a few more CDs.

----------


## MIke R

sounds great and the Beacon is a wonderful venue..

can they still hit the high notes?

----------


## Rosemary

They hit the notes and they still have the moves.  Tonight, Michael Buble in Hartford.  Steely Dan next week back at the Beacon.  Im on a roll.

----------


## amyb

Good for you Rosemary. You R O C K !

----------


## MIke R

Steeley Dan will be a awesome..

Michael Buble would make me physically sick.....LOL

----------


## phil62

Yes and yes!!!

Phil

----------


## katva

4 of my good friends from high school saw Steely Dan here in VA last week---said the show was great!

----------


## Rosemary

M. Buble was a pleasant surprise.  Wonderful band, good mix of music, and he was extremely funny in his dialogue.  He was also very generous with praise for his band, and they were great: horns, strings, percussion...Very special evening with my daughter.

----------


## amyb

Love the big band sound-saxophones are my favorite

----------


## Rosemary

"Can Anybody Find Me Somebody to Love"  Freddy Mercury tribute on CW  Amazing!!!!  I Heart Radio concert.

----------


## Rosemary

Mary J. Blige and Jennifer Nettles on ABC Christmas show.  "Do You See What I See"  Beautiful

----------


## MIke R

> Mary J. Blige and Jennifer Nettles on ABC Christmas show.  "Do You See What I See"  Beautiful



I'm recording that... watching football tonight and that tonmorow

----------


## KevinS

1952 Vincent Black Lightning - Richard Thompson.

----------


## Rosemary

Nice, Kevin.  Moody Blues at Albert Hall on PBS.  (They are presently singing an ode to Timothy Leary.  Not their strongest number.) Going to put the Who on the turntable next.

----------


## MIke R

Still say Go Now is Moody Blues best song ever

----------


## Rosemary

Agree  "Go now, go now..."

----------


## Rosemary

Bee Gees "Fanny"  Beautiful song.

----------


## MIke R

Be tender with my love

----------


## MIke R

Rosemary ....give Broken Bells song Holding on for Life a listen..... It's BeeGees reincarnated

----------


## Goooner

Every year on December 22 and 23, I listen to Miles Davis Highlights from the Plugged Nickel, which was recorded on December 22 and 23, 1965.  While "David Miles" was being born in Chicago, Miles Davis was at a club recording that. Pretty cool hearing a recording from that date.

----------


## marjfinley

I am listening to A Great Big World " You'll be okay "

----------


## Rosemary

Some One Like You  -  Van Morrison    I hope you all enjoy  this  - I think it is beautiful.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Some One Like You - Van Morrison I hope you all enjoy this - I think it is beautiful.



Great song and an even better album: Poetic Champions Compose.  It seems to be underappreciated or unknown to the general pubilc.  I had sort of forgotten about it too until I was loading up music for our last trip to the island.  It turned out to be the perfect music for a pre dinner soak in the tub at dusk.

----------


## MIke R

any of his albums work for me

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I agree, and he's still cranking them out.  It's hard to keep up!

----------


## MIke R

really into this guy lately....

this song and Recovery are pretty good samples...great lyrics to both songs

----------


## LindaP

I like that Mike, nice sound.   My daughter gave me the new Broken Bells CD, "After the Disco"I really like the entire CD,  lead singer from the Shins.   " Holding on for Life" is awesome.
Hahawas going backwards, and saw that you mentioned this song in December, Mike.pretty funny. Guess Im just slow with the new stuff..

----------


## MIke R

Love Broken Bells

----------


## MIke R

Linda .....give The High Road by Broken Bells a listen

----------


## LindaP

I like that one too Mike,  but I really like Perfect World by Broken Bells!

----------


## Rosemary

Big fan of Broken Bells!  Rencently heard Keb' Mo' sing "Rock Me On the Water" as I crossed the Newport Bridge.  Good combination.

----------


## amyb

HITCHIN' A RIDE by Jimmy's friend, Bankie Banx

----------


## Rosemary

Bluebird by Leon Russell

----------


## stbartshopper

Southern Cross CSNY

----------


## katva

For some reason, this song is stuck in our head
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc

----------


## Rosemary

I like it, too, Kathy.  I'm listening to "You Only Get What You Give" by the New Radicals.  I love it.

----------


## willi

*Lana Del Rey - Once Upon A Dream*I know you, I walked with you once upon a dream
I know you, that look in your eyes is so familiar a gleam
And I know it's true that visions are seldom all they seem
But if I know you, I know what you'll do
You'll love me at once, the way you did once upon a dream

But if I know you, I know what you'll do
You'll love me at once
The way you did once upon a dream

I know you, I walked with you once upon a dream
I know you, that gleam in your eyes is so familiar a gleam
And I know it's true that visions are seldom all they seem
But if I know you, I know what you'll do
You'll love me at once, the way you did once upon a dream

----------


## willi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SRj-av79Ts

----------


## willi

> Southern Cross CSNY



I love this song  :Wink:

----------


## KevinS

St. Paul and the Broken Bones - Call Me

----------


## MIke R

Very nice!
WMVY has been playing them a lot 


Dan Fogelberg mix .....

Boy do I miss him

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful, Kevin.
Humbled and sorry to say I hadn't known we'd lost Dan Fogelberg...  What a sad shame.

----------


## Peter NJ

LOL

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## Rosemary

Peter-Saturday Night...!!!  Funny.  Carol King and James Taylor are on Palladia TV right now.

----------


## amyb

Rosemary-since your viewing I find myself humming RIBBONS DOWN MY BACK all weekend. Thanks for the Hello Dolly memory.

----------


## MIke R

Soundtrack to the movie "Chef"...one of the best soundtracks to come out in quite some time...

----------


## Eddie

I hadn't spoken to my friend Vinnie in about 2 years. He's living in Prague, writing, playing and producing. Today, we Skyped for about 3 1/2 hours. We picked up right where we left off 2 years ago. His music, my art, philosophy, life... The conversation just flowed like it always had. Tonight, I found myself drawn to listen to some of his older stuff. It sounds as good today as it did back then. Still relevant, too:

----------


## gjd618

Rufus Wainwright.  Finally got to see him live in Durham last weekend.  I never get tired of his music.


http://www.rufuswainwright.com/music...-the-fillmore/

----------


## gjd618

Also -- this new-to-me, but very old song by Laura Nyro -- so beautiful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIhx5mzUpAQ

----------


## Rosemary

"Better Things" by the Kinks.  Wonderful song.

----------


## Voosh

Oh yeah! The Kinks were one of my musical inspirations when I was only knee high to a bass. 

We get south of the border now & then. I have a bad habit of going to off the wall, around the corner dive bars with live music. Scares the hell out of Kathy, me too. But always worth it. For some reason old 50s and 60s rock tunes are always in vogue and redone by great Latin musicians. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USrflLJfZBE

----------


## Voosh

Yes. We do love our surf music here in the snowy north. This tune is one  of my favorites. Redone by Bill Frisell, whose work often befuddles me,  and yet I always listen to his stuff. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2cF8DeArmQ 


The original *and* greatest version of the classic surf tune from a bunch of guys from ... Colorado. Go figure. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHbcU5ArqBQ

----------


## KevinS

> Oh yeah! The Kinks were one of my musical inspirations when I was only knee high to a bass. 
> 
> We get south of the border now & then. I have a bad habit of going to off the wall, around the corner dive bars with live music. Scares the hell out of Kathy, me too. But always worth it. For some reason old 50s and 60s rock tunes are always in vogue and redone by great Latin musicians. 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USrflLJfZBE



Good one, Voosh!  This will make it into the regular rotation for awhile.

----------


## Voosh

Kevin, 

I spend too much time around some places. This is an example of "modern Latin 50s interp". It's still on the Billboard Latin playlist charts after 24 weeks! This is the official version that sets the tone, there are short versions of just the tune. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI-H9LNS9Qg


Radio play version:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5I-N37vpCc

----------


## NYCFred

KoryLGriffin 
*Member* 
Since: Jul 2010 
Posts: 7


Wonder if ol KoryLGriffin is still around?

OP....this has to be the longest running thread down here, no?

----------


## KevinS

Fred, look back to post #1659 on Page 83 of this thread and you'll learn a bit more about Kory.

----------


## Rosemary

Kevin-interesting!  Well, thanks to the start of this tread...always fun to read and lots of great suggestions. Boz Scaggs begins his new tour tonight in Gainesville, FL.  Im looking forward to seeing him in RI in August.

----------


## NYCFred

> Fred, look back to post #1659 on Page 83 of this thread and you'll learn a bit more about Kory.



You know what they say about great minds, Kevie.

Interestng update from the Vooshster...now I'm REALLY curious.

----------


## Voosh

Fred, 

Yeah, we did some searches and phone calls. Had a server crash here and lost some of it. But, I stand by my  prior findings.... 

*"*You asked. Here's my take. KoryLGriffin may or may not be a real person.  This name was used in a direct marketing research project by www.Dial800.com  in 2010. Many blog sites were visited (a quick scan  shows at least  50,) especially ones using the same forum software as this site. Poster  often intimated he/she was from Canada but source was from Los Angeles  and he often ended posts with "Cheers." Short participation with  innocuous, friendly interchanges, never to be heard from again.  Apparently some pics may have been posted on this site at one time, but I  can't follow the link:* www.sbhonline.com/photopost/u20160-korylgriffin.html .* Kory - tell me I'm wrong.  :Wink: 

Seems like someone's research project spawned one of our biggest threads.  :Big Grin:  :cool:  "



Those years ago, trolling sites for "bites" was state of the art. Your every keystroke is analyzed now by Goog and a gazillion other analytical firms. If you are up to it, check into your browser's "edit page" or whatever and look for the one pixel links. Yes, the ones that show the ads everywhere - you've been dinked.  

Have a nice day, 

You are being watched.  :Devilish:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Voosh

My. My. How times have changed. 

Merle Haggard - 

"We don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee; We don't take no trips on LSD"   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68cbjlLFl4U 


Now. Willie and Merle - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6c6eUeoa9Q 

At least Willie was honest all these years.  

Me? In my side job, I have a bourbon in hand and hold the door open in the studio when the folks wanna go outside and "go smoke;" been opening the door, looking the other way and enjoying their company forever.  

As MikeR has said -*Y*our *M*ileage *M*ay *V*ary. Figure out what works for you. Stay safe. Tomorrow may be sh*t or the best day you ever had. Live to check it out.


Rosemary, 

Wanna hear about the Boz concert when ya catch it. Caught McGuinn (Roger or Jim? I dunno) in Ann Arbor. It was a fun retro trip.

----------


## MIke R

Voosh. ...the Boz concert I went to with Rosemary las t year was outstanding

really diggin this chicks voice and this band lately ......

----------


## stbartshopper

We are at our lake house and are listening to the calls of the loons.

----------


## Voosh

MikeR, 

Added to my list to look into further.  :thumb up:  The voice just sounds so familiar, touches of Janis and others. 


stbartshopper,

Day 2 of no rain and storms here in what seems like a forever flooding. Dulcet sound of chainsaws all around me as we clean up before the next deluge tonight. Only real noise is the constant debate of "Stihl or Husky" during our breaks. My choice: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTNh8MiVQxg 



Recent listening: 

There's been a bunch of Brian Wilson stuff out lately. The PBS special is quite good. The new movie is depressing. His quiet genius shines through. A few years ago the Beach Boys did some work with country folks. This one stands out for me - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx_QSsCxKnA

----------


## MIke R

I really want to see the Brian Wilson movie

----------


## MIke R

Voosh...this  chick is killin  it on the local scene here too....

----------


## Voosh

Brian AND Rodriguez playing here in July. Gonna miss it, I'm outta town then. Rodriguez is a local folk hero around here. Talk about a comeback story! Both Brian and Sixto.



http://www.sugarman.org/tourdates.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixto_Rodriguez

----------


## Peter NJ

Like








> Voosh...this  chick is killin  it on the local scene here too....

----------


## Peter NJ

IMHO the best front man today

----------


## T3

> I really want to see the Brian Wilson movie




"Danny Says", screening at your summer home's Film Festival this week, looks interesting too...

_"Danny Says_ is a documentary on the life and times of Danny Fields. Since 1966, Danny Fields has played a pivotal role in music and culture of the late 20th century: working for the Doors, Cream, Lou Reed, Nico, Judy Collins and managing groundbreaking artists like the Stooges, the MC5 and the Ramones. _Danny Says_ follows Fields from Phi Beta Kappa whiz-kid, to Harvard Law dropout, to the Warhol Silver Factory, to Director of Publicity at Elektra Records, to punk pioneer and beyond.  Dannys taste and opinion, once deemed defiant and radical, has turned out to have been prescient.  _Danny Says_ is a story of marginal turning mainstream, avant garde turning prophetic, as Fields looks to the next generation."

The Ramones' song that gave the movie its title:

----------


## MIke R

Oh my ...it certainly does.....I was leaving tonight but I'm leaving in the morning instead.....for the duration.....I ll check it out ...thanks for the heads up

----------


## KevinS

Step Inside This House, a Guy Clarke song performed by Lyle Lovett.

I've been listening to more and more Guy Clarke lately, and regretting that I found him later than I should have.  Guy isn't doing so well, and I don't expect to ever have the opportunity to hear him play a live event again.

----------


## MIke R

Love both Lyle and Guy but especially Lyle

----------


## KevinS

60's, The Turtles, Happy Together.  Thanks, Eve.

----------


## amyb

Ah,then it must be true...the boys are back in town.

----------


## MIke R

Loved the turtles.....this was my favorite of theirs ....some funny lines in this song

----------


## MIke R

This was a catchy tune too

----------


## Dennis

> Step Inside This House, a Guy Clarke song performed by Lyle Lovett.
> 
> I've been listening to more and more Guy Clarke lately, and regretting that I found him later than I should have.  Guy isn't doing so well, and I don't expect to ever have the opportunity to hear him play a live event again.




Great Album of great songs interpreted by Lyle.

One of my favs.

----------


## T3

Those Turtles videos can make one feel older...

----------


## Eddie

A July 4th tradition:

----------


## amyb

Willie Neslson/Sheryl Crow ON THE ROAD AGAIN

----------


## KevinS

Fried Chicken and Gasoline - Southern Culture On The Skids.

----------


## Rosemary

The songs from Pippin...which I saw with Amy!

----------


## amyb

Hugs for that happy memory, a Rosemary.

----------


## Eddie

Sunday morning music:

----------


## Eddie



----------


## Eddie



----------


## Eddie



----------


## KevinS

> Sunday morning music:



That's a nice tradition, and it works for me.

----------


## Voosh

Eddie - Ya nailed it. Yep. Thnx. 

In my post on the Dead I also mentioned the Beach Boys' "Sail On Sailor." It takes me back in many ways. 

I have a fraction of the experience on the waters that many of you have. But, I've survived some crazy waters on the Great Lakes, Carib and oceans. When the waves seem unsurmountable or the diving currents seem too much, I always hum this tune. A slightly different take -

----------


## Rosemary

Breakdown Dead Ahead by Boz Scaggs. Saw him a week ago in RI. I wish I know how to post a song...Its a beauty.

----------


## KevinS

No worries, Rosemary.  You have friends who know how to do that.  Here's one version:

----------


## Eddie

Who remembers this one?

----------


## Coconut

When Will I Be Loved? - LRB
http://youtu.be/7Sz67aZ5WvI

----------


## stbartshopper

On September 28th, we will be listening to Keith Richards on the release of his new album! Rolling Stones forever!

----------


## JEK

Dire Straits.  Sultans of Swing.

----------


## Rosemary

> Dire Straits.  Sultans of Swing.



How nice. I will be seeing Mark Knophler in concert in October with the wife of the former captain of my boat and many of the crew who delivered her back and forth to the Caribbean. A reunion.  Meanwhile, Murray - the captain - just sailed the straits of Corfu.  Connections everywhere.

----------


## JEK

> How nice. I will be seeing Mark Knophler in concert in October with the wife of the former captain of my boat and many of the crew who delivered her back and forth to the Caribbean. A reunion.  Meanwhile, Murray - the captain - just sailed the straits of Corfu.  Connections everywhere.



 :thumb up:

----------


## stbartshopper

Wildest Dreams by Taylor Swift. The video is very good also.

----------


## JEK

Swift's "Wildest Dreams" are a visual representation of what the Kenyan author Binyavanga Wainaina writes about in his Granta Magazine essay, "How to Write About Africa."
"In your text, treat Africa as if it were one country. It is hot and dusty with rolling grasslands and huge herds of animals and tall, thin people who are starving. Or it is hot and steamy with very short people who eat primates. Don't get bogged down with precise descriptions. Africa is big: fifty-four countries, 900 million people who are too busy starving and dying and warring and emigrating to read your book."





Taylor Swift Is Dreaming Of A Very White Africa
The video for her new song, "Wildest Dreams," conjures up a colonial-era Africa of magnificent landscapes, beautiful animals — and virtually no black Africans.
WWW.NPR.ORG

----------


## MIke R

Listening  to the latest from Lake Street Dive  and becoming a bigger and bigger fan of Rachael Price......



I

----------


## PIRATE40

Ilo Ferreira, Let me Love you...

----------


## KevinS

What's going on with Ilo?  He kind of slipped off the radar.

----------


## JEK

I've been listening to Apple's Beats 1. Curated playlists by live DJs in London NYC and LA. Some interesting stuff -- a real exploration experience. 

image.jpg

----------


## Voosh

Kathy is quite computer-averse. After years of moaning and complaining, I found a tablet she loves (nope, not Apple.) After some doodling, she approved. A first! Then, I did some tweaking and linked her to our tunes database (offline on our server.) I told her to swipe to the app. I had set it up to do this tune as a "first try." The sound came through on our home sound system. She liked! "That was the tune on the radio when you took me out and we were stuck in heavy snow. Trucks were off the side of the road. We settled for a truck stop resto. OMG!"  Blush.   

Here's the YouTube version -

----------


## KevinS

> Kathy is quite computer-averse. After years of moaning and complaining, I found a tablet she loves (nope, not Apple.) After some doodling, she approved. A first! Then, I did some tweaking and linked her to our tunes database (offline on our server.) I told her to swipe to the app. I had set it up to do this tune as a "first try." The sound came through on our home sound system. She liked! "That was the tune on the radio when you took me out and we were stuck in heavy snow. Trucks were off the side of the road. We settled for a truck stop resto. OMG!"  Blush.   
> 
> Here's the YouTube version -



Aw, Voosh, you old softie!  Women remember things like that truck stop resto song, and (usually correctly) think that we don't.  Good on ya!

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh, that whole story is kind and dear and just lovely.  Music and the heart...

----------


## amyb

Cool story, :thumb up: George.

----------


## PIRATE40

> What's going on with Ilo?  He kind of slipped off the radar.



I can only guess he is back in South Africa, since there have not been any sightings for at least two years....

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Who remembers this one?



I love this song (with the intro song, especially).  I'm kind of surprised we didn't name one of our daughters "Amie".

Time for Pure Prairie League trivia?

----------


## amyb

Yes, I listened. To the whole thing. 

Charlie knows this as 'Grandma's Song.'

----------


## MIke R

Saw them at a show in the Agora Ballroom in Houston

terrific show

----------


## amyb

Miss them along with CCR--oldies but goodies

----------


## jayhawkgirl

Okay, now for the Pure Prairie League trivia-  what famous country singer used to sing with PPL?

----------


## MIke R

Wasn't it Vince Gill?

----------


## Rosemary

It was Vince Gill, I think.  He married Amy Grant.

----------


## Rosemary

> Yes, I listened. To the whole thing. 
> 
> Charlie knows this as 'Grandma's Song.'



That's adorable.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Wasn't it Vince Gill?



Mike's a winner on this one!

We were playing golf in Nashville one time with some old neighbors, and the other wife recognized Vince Gill in the clubhouse, and didn't know whether to approach him.  She eventually went up to him, and he was exceedingly gracious.

----------


## MIke R

Rosemary  got it too

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Rosemary  got it too



True, but you posted first, which is why I acknowledged you.

Congrats to Rosemary as well!

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, both!

----------


## stbartshopper

We are fans of OMA- Cheerleader!

----------


## KevinS

I'm listening to a few REO Speedwagon videos tonight.  RIP Gary Richrath.

----------


## MIke R

> I'm listening to a few REO Speedwagon videos tonight.  RIP Gary Richrath.




Great guitarist

a band named after a fire truck....love it

----------


## marybeth

> I'm listening to a few REO Speedwagon videos tonight.  RIP Gary Richrath.



This made me feel OLD...I wanted to go see them SOOOO bad in the 7th grade and my parents wouldn't let me. Too young for rock concerts

----------


## PIRATE40

Got the chance to meet Vince Gill at a charity golf/music festival in Fort Myers in 1993......He was there with all the pro golfers, Buffett, Glen Frey. It was right after he won his first country music award, and he was sitting by himself just watching everyone. I didn't know who he was, and asked him if me needed a ride to the event. He was very polite and responded, "No sir, I am just waiting for my driver." Out the window there were three custom motorhomes, each with his face on them. I got him to sign the event poster afterwards. True gentleman.  Danny Marino was a different story.....

----------


## Voosh

Dunno. It just caught my fancy as I was reviewing some Cream tunes.

----------


## Voosh

Still stuck here in late 60s stuff. This tune taught me that you can play close to the bridge and have a lot of treble on bass (a horrifying concept for a jazz, R&B and blues player at the time.) It also introduced me to the wonders of "mixing at the console," using echo and just making new sounds that sound good to most.

----------


## Voosh

The downside of rummaging through old stuff when ya have some deadlines - ya get lost in hours of listening. Cool. 

I'd recently moved to Miami. Listened to this album many times with the wind blowin' in my face from Biscayne Bay late at night.

----------


## Peter NJ

Payroll

----------


## MIke R

Adeles new single in advance of the album.....sounds good

----------


## KevinS

I'm doing a First Listen of the new Lake Street Dive CD, Side Pony.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0184MPQ54

----------


## Peter NJ

The Queen is dead but we cant let this thread die

----------


## Rosemary

Im listening to "Music" by Carole King,  "Summer is over, but the music keeps playing and won't let the world get me down..."  So BEAUTIFUL!

----------


## MIke R

> Im listening to "Music" by Carole King,  "Summer is over, but the music keeps playing and won't let the world get me down..."  So BEAUTIFUL!



nice......next up should be James taylor
October Roads ....best album forAutumn

----------


## Peter NJ

Valley Girl sound track...

----------


## Voosh

Ain't been to SBH lately. Bummer. But, tunes are always in my ear. So... here to bore you or maybe tickle you ...   



Our island neighbor had this early hit that seems to get a lot of airplay these days on oldie radio all over... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnKKlf_FGwg 


Country is never far away for me. This tune explains much of my life  :Wink:  ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyOGVk_ypnM

 


Love "south of the border" tunes, ain't no wall can keep me from luvin' it  (#2 was inspired by their visit to Cuba) ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNz2rEx7BCU 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y-riOgbe28

 

OK. Now some oldies... Don't know why, but this one always tickles me ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXo-osvXgHU 


Solid... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N0UNGRkxYU 



I can't leave without giving a nod to the first lady of electric bass (and a tyro on jazz guitar) - my friend Carol Kaye ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCKnSiiG-cs 



And... yep, just kinda weird but soundful. I guess a loony dictatorship can make anyone great :-(  - 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSedE5sU3uc

----------


## LuckyKid

> Ain't been to SBH lately. Bummer. But, tunes are always in my ear. So... here to bore you or maybe tickle you ...   
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I can't leave without giving a nod to the first lady of electric bass (and a tyro on jazz guitar) - my friend Carol Kaye ... 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCKnSiiG-cs 
> 
> ...



Thanks Voosh!

I've lived a deprived life, suddenly made better since you introduced me to Carol Kaye. Unbelievable talent.
Seems like an amazing woman.

----------


## KevinS

Mostly good stuff, Voosh, but that last one is weird.  They're all blocked in SBH, but a flick of the VPN switch took care of that.  Nice to see you online.

----------


## stbartshopper

Southern Cross- CSN

----------


## Riviera

Sealed with  a kiss - Brian Hyland
This is classic !

----------


## KevinS

Live-streaming the Newport Folk Festival on WMVY's mvyradio.com, also available through the TuneIn app.

----------


## luvtocook

Terrapin Station.  Happy Birthday Jerry

----------


## Rosemary

Going Mobile, by The Who
Voosh!  Come back here, please!  All the best to you and Kathy.  
Kevin and Amy and Peter...  I hope you see this.
Happy New Year!!!
Let's keep the music going
Rosie

----------


## Rosemary

We are losing Barbara D...
A loss.  She is great.

----------


## Peter NJ

I see Rosemary

----------


## Rosemary

In memory of Peter...I'm listening to Bob Marley.

----------


## cec1

Such a nice thought in remembering Peter!

----------


## amyb

How kind. I think of Peter every time I hear Bob Marley and when the Mets let me down...in  other words, I think about him and miss him  a lot.

----------


## Rosemary

> Such a nice thought in remembering Peter!



Dennis, Peter was a dear soul.  This is presumptuous, as we never met, but his heart came through in his words. His care for his parents through the devastating hurricanes that decimated the Jersey Shore was beautiful. He was funny about his teams, win or lose.  I learned of his death well after the fact.  Life is funny.  While I never actually met Peter, I have mourned his loss and will miss him.

----------


## Rosemary

> How kind. I think of Peter every time I hear Bob Marley and when the Mets let me down...in  other words, I think about him and miss him  a lot.



Me too, Amy.  I read that his sister is hosting a gathering at Peter's beloved Ship Ahoy beach club in July, with reggae and rum punch.  That sounds perfect.

----------


## amyb

That is so cool. We also never met each other.  Let me know the date so we can toast to  his memory on St Barths next month.

----------


## KevinS

Amy, I’ve copied Peter’s sister’s FB post into my original post on his passing.  You’ll find it in Everything Else.  July 9, 17:00 - 19:30.

----------


## cec1

Again . . . moving, memorable tributes.  Peter, in my impression, was modest & unassuming, but left an indelible memory for “friends,” whether we personally met him or not.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Kevin..I have it noted now.
Dennis I think you are right.

----------


## amyb

Is it possible to start a fresh thread WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO NOW part B...as this one is quite long?

----------


## cec1

I second the Motion!

----------


## Rosemary

> Is it possible to start a fresh thread WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO NOW part B...as this one is quite long?



Can we call it the KoryLGriffen music blog?  Kory got the original ball rolling here.

----------


## amyb

No problem with that at all.

----------


## cec1

I wonder if KoryLGriffen still is on the Forum?  I have no problem in honoring "Kory," but his / her last post was September 20, 2010.

----------


## Izzy

> I wonder if KoryLGriffen still is on the Forum?  I have no problem in honoring "Kory," but his / her last post was September 20, 2010.



Voosh researched this a few years back - Post 1659 in this thread:

IMG_9061.jpeg

----------


## cec1

Great info . . . thanks, Izzy, & to the indefatigable Voosh!

----------


## VictorCreed

Great rock music, a new one called Need Some1 by prodigy

----------


## Rosemary

Meet Me In the Indian Summer by Van Morrison
I wish I knew how to share the music.  It's a beauty.

----------


## KevinS

Thanks, Rosemary.  I don't recall that song, so as old as it is, it's new to me!  There are multiple versions on YouTube.  Here's one.

----------


## Voosh

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/vanm...iansummer.html

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you Kevin and Vooshie!  You made my day.  today is a perfect Indian Summer day to sing along.

----------


## Voosh

It's a lip-sync. But, I like the song and their casual presentation.  :cool:  




 


Those smiles amongst them - yep.

----------


## Voosh

Had a 'puter crash recently. They are the lifeblood of much that we do here these days. Backups were plenty, but... tech details made me frown. As I was thumping away at the keyboard & listening to tunes on an old fashioned stereo, this tune came to mind & was not on the gazillion/giga bunch of backups. "My Pledge Of Love" by Joe Jeffreys Group. A quick search found this. I thought it was hokey. Just view it a few times and enjoy the smiles and moves that you don't see in the many hyper-athletic dance competitions today.  :Happy1: 







 





Yep. This one grows on ya. Confident, smiling, competent, enjoying - that's what I see. Your thoughts?

----------


## Voosh

Gospel music has "that" feel. So many came from those roots. This one is a bit overproduced but --- it kicks. Yes. 




 


Dammit! Why can't we be together!?! All of us.

----------


## Voosh



----------


## Disco



----------


## Voosh

HUh? 3 hours of ... 

Been to SBH mr. Disco? Try it. 


Stanley Clarke will be the "artist in residence" this year at Detroit's JazzFest - biggest free, humongous jazz jam. If in town, don't miss it. 


He taught me to be loose on the strings... 








http://www.detroitjazzfest.org/

----------


## Voosh

Disco was a unique prelude to EDM and so many other genres ... Boring but exciting at the same time. 

https://www.billboard.com/photos/744...me-dance-music 


Slow version of one of my favorites -

----------


## Rosemary

Voosh-that was wonderful!. Thank you. What a song.I remember every word.  And the moves...

----------


## Hawke

Warren Zevon's last album "The Wind" was remarkable and proved how true he was to himself.

----------


## stbartshopper

Goo Goo Dolls- Over and Over

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH0Ab0AzF-w

----------


## Rosemary

I'm back to My Pledge of Love    I cannot get enough.  Best to you and Kathy.

----------


## Voosh

Thnx. 

Although I'm immersed in jazz this week. Conversations led me to dig into some music that always gets ya goin. Roma, Klezmer, Gypsy jazz. Met "Les Yeux Noir" (French Roma band) some years ago. My French was as bad as their English. We got along fine and their music was so soulful & energetic. It was special. I can't find any vids that do justice to their awesomeness. So... here's some roots stuff. 



 

The "godfather" of Roma jazz -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYZ4QpEdXvU 

These folks (Les Yeux Noir) can blast out some hard rock & they can slip into traditional (like my favs - Los Lobos) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx8HYYHvqZc



Random goodie -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=halU3k6VHoI

----------


## amyb

Loved it. Thanks.

----------


## KevinS

Different.  Thanks.

----------


## stbartshopper

Voosh
Great Sounds!

----------


## Voosh

Ya mean she can play geetar?   :Music2:  



 

Yeah, this is a classic 50s that I rediscovered ...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfjL89_K4b4

----------


## Voosh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPZVrmJ2HH8

----------


## Cyraxpt

Paul Anka - Put Your Head On My Shoulder

----------


## amyb

Oh my..that is a golden oldie. Right back in high school and the happy days. Class of 59 just had its 60th reunion.

----------


## stbartshopper

Kura Furaha- A Swahili song about children usually sung by children. Google it- many beautiful renditions are available.

----------


## Disco



----------


## Voosh

Snowed again last night. Piddly stuff.  Not like in past years. For some reason I started to think about summer stuff that crossed my path. Heard this tune up north while cruising shops in Traverse City with Kathy. Never left my music mind. Wow.  



 



Scotty is a legend here. Passed on some big contracts and went his way. Still kickin' - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj97eHEZMjc

----------


## Izzy

> ...Heard this tune up north while cruising shops in Traverse City with Kathy. Never left my music mind..



The Man With The Horn from Miles reminds that the male lead of Young Man With A Horn passed away yesterday. Here is Kirk Douglas (trumpet from Harry James is dubbed) with Doris Day from that movie. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dUZj1c5box0
IMG_7377.jpeg

I find the soundtrack to Young Man With A Horn to be one of the great Doris Day albums... as is one that links to the ?Bot post that reopened this thread - Latin for Lovers...

Both are on Apple Music... Not quite garage rock though...

----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## dadto6

I got boooooed for listining to Duran Duran sometime in the past when I mentioned one of my favorite bands

----------


## GramChop

I’m loving the 90’s tunes, Disco! Savage Garden was my JAM!  Thanks for the throwback.

----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans



----------


## Voosh

Times are trying. BUT! Time to get cookin' with music , movies, mowing the lawn. Take care of all that need care & be safe. Some oldies I ran across - 



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGsfzsWkybc 

Luv ya all. Stay safe. See ya on SBH soon.

V.

----------


## amyb

It would be great to see you here if we overlap. Thanks for today's toe tapper

----------


## GMP62

Fun video, Voosh...you got me rockin' in my chair!

----------


## stbartshopper

Satisfaction by the Rolling Stones on now!

----------


## Disco



----------


## Bart -my real name-

Molly Tuttle.  I saw her two weeks ago and was floored.  She suffers from alopecia but was wearing a wig at the show.

Note the guitar work starting about 1:20

----------


## Voosh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKGw_hrlaOY

----------


## cec1

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKGw_hrlaOY 
> 
> 
> I dunno! The previous posts go "POOF"



WOW!  So great to see you posting, George!  And the youtube vid is great -- Jimmy's voice was very pure in those days.

----------


## Voosh

Dennis - Hope all is well. Yes, "the Kathys" Say Hi! 

OK. I've been around the music block a bit. Love to mention unsung heroes. Travis is just darned good. The following - First, him still doin' it. Second, original from 1962. Third, Chet Atkin's comment on "Scratchy". 



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v21_YvX8cZE

"When producer Roland Janes sent a copy of Scratchy to *Chet* Atkins, *Chet* sent it back with a note 'This scares me. I pass.' "  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travis_Wammack

----------


## cec1

Hugs back to "the Kathys," George!

Re: music . . . I don't know if we ever discussed that I used to spend a lot of time in Memphis (in fact, was named an "Honorary Mayor" of the City!), and the Scratchy recordings remind me so much of evenings on Beale Street -- particularly sounds of BB King.  Thanks for the musical journey!

----------


## Voosh

OMG! 50 years ago! Ya believe it?  Tempus fugit.



 


What a long strange trip it's been. LUV IT!

----------


## cec1

. . . writing, Voosh, to add to our history of sharing musical memories!  Tonight, as I prepared a delicious (even if I do say so!) dinner of baked salmon, broiled tomatoes, & brown rice with sautéed slivered-almonds, I listened to a Pandora compilation of Ella Fitzgerald, Barbara Cook, Billie Holiday, Andrea McDonald, Nat King Cole, Lena Horne, Etta Jones, & Sarah Vaughan . . . feeling like you were alongside me!
72747AEA-2F24-4B65-B83D-2B96311DA141.jpg

I'll be seeing you
In all the old familiar places
That this heart of mine embraces
All day through

----------


## Voosh

Dennis! Couldn't decide between the yummys and the tunes. Both 5s! Or 10s on other scales.  :cool:  

Been on the road of life a bit lately. One tune always pops up. Life starting in ventures is a trip that often fails. I salute these folks and hope that ...   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh0_ZCezKeA 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrTsZUUsN9Y

----------


## JEK

A couple more hacks giving it a try . . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFjnRUZq5So

----------


## JEK

Rest In Peace Meat Loaf

----------


## PeterLynn

As I type this

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OL...COYyL3SLIyoR9k

----------


## Voosh

Hacks? When I cruise places, especially cold or dangerous places, I drop a Jackson & thank. Some big names started this way - Huey, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street...ble_performers 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR5_zyGGGl8 

Working and loving what ya do don't always click.  I like folks that find ways to try.

----------


## amyb

Robert Plant.

----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------


## Disco



----------

